# What do you sound like? :P



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I've wondered what a lot of people on here sounded like. Especially the girls:b
Record yourself if you dare, it can be anything from just a hello to telling us your life story 

Here is the site where you can do so.
http://vocaroo.com/

Can a mod edit my thread title? It should be sound not sould.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

OP goes first 


and I thought about starting a thread like this about a month or two ago.. but then I got a cold and postponed it until I felt better, and then I forgot about it.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I'm too scurrrrrred:um


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I sound like a cat in heat, confronted by James Brown having drugs.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vPzOEzpIaSTy957sK

Guess it could also be a good thing also, good exposure I think.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

MindOverMood said:


> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vPzOEzpIaSTy957sK
> 
> Guess it could also be a good thing also, good exposure I think.


You have a nice, clear voice. I didn't hear any kind of accent but maybe because you didn't say a whole lot?


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

my voice


----------



## centrino (Sep 27, 2010)

Counting from 1 to 10

http://vocaroo.com/?media=v2xayktWjYVtreK2L

...in spanish


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

This will max out my narcissism requirement for the day, ignore my slight feminine streak if you could!

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vV6IxswIUeGwmbP39


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

cedward said:


> Counting from 1 to 10
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/?media=v2xayktWjYVtreK2L
> 
> ...in spanish


Tu voz es muy auténtico!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

BetaBoy90 said:


> This will max out my narcissism requirement for the day, ignore my slight feminine streak if you could!
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vV6IxswIUeGwmbP39


What feminine streak? 
The only thing that sounded different to me was your pronunciation of "Vocaroo". 
It sounded like you cussed, eh? :lol


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Like this guy:


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Good work guys! Even listening to you guys is making me anxious (at the thought of doing it myself) so this is something I'll definitely try out some time.


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

King Moonracer said:


> my voice


You rock. I can't stop laughing :lol


----------



## Giraffe (Sep 7, 2010)

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vCQVEoGtQpeOyNmf8&clearcache


----------



## Cerberios (Nov 8, 2010)

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vio15biZqVWBr8nMa

Oh ho !! I did not sound like such a man this time !
C'mon, someone else now ~


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vEwf1OPfVipWATC8e

Well, at least I said SOMETHING. I can make phone calls and this damn site I can choose NOT to participate in has my heart beating out of my chest, what gives?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Cerberios said:


> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vio15biZqVWBr8nMa
> 
> Oh ho !! I did not sound like such a man this time !
> C'mon, someone else now ~


I thought your voice was soothing!


----------



## cold fission cure (Aug 31, 2010)

I don't know Spanish so I had to say mine in English. I'm not uncultured because I tried to watch Univision but it got old pretty quick when I couldn't understand anything.

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vZXcyWo2xfkezqnU4


----------



## supersoshychick (Jun 4, 2009)

*Re-post*

i have to repost, because my mic was bad on the other one. It's too sensitive on this recording too, it's like you can hear every movement i make, sorry lol.

http://vocaroo.com/?media=v5khILeleNIW8gtAE


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vA00FgXaNoj1f26We


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

supersoshychick said:


> i have to repost, because my mic was bad on the other one. It's too sensitive on this recording too, it's like you can hear every movement i make, sorry lol.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/?media=v5khILeleNIW8gtAE


I can't get past like 2 seconds recording tonight =(. I care less what I sound like after ten failed tries to record though haha.

I can relate to a lot of what you said. Thanks for sharing =].


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Does this work?

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vMkyvrwbuwCjWxqQE


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

^ It works. You can play it back for yourself before you post, too, by clicking "listen".

More people should do this. I should peer pressure you all with 2-second recordings because so far that's all I can accomplish.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

IoH, your voice matches your likeness, if that makes sense.

I sound like a moose at a geese farm. I should have really played that back before posting.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

It makes sense & thanks.

Don't be so hard on yourself!


----------



## seswick (Feb 13, 2010)

I hate the sound of my own voice, so I didn't listen to it.. hope it's alright

http://vocaroo.com/?media=v5ufWMEJswKbE8xNz


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

I'd contribute if I hadn't butchered my only headset with a working mic to practice soldering Sennheiser cables (to fix my other one), but think Gaius Baltar from BSG except deeper and very slightly more Estuary than RP.


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vZIYQbTjwuhVGEYqV :hide


----------



## Links (Dec 30, 2006)

This is embarrassing but I'll post mine. I wouldn't have been able to do this a few months ago. I might delete it later. http://vocaroo.com/?media=vl1SzGwsTRCAjAMPN


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vm4ZinhIhnLONau7V (Sorry, this might be loud)

Everyone sounds really nice


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Can't believe I'm posting this. :afr

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vjct15XQumCFlOLbT


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

melissa75 said:


> Can't believe I'm posting this. :afr
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vjct15XQumCFlOLbT


...yes!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vg29Stfxj93BT2zsO

Mine sound all fuzzy =(. Using my laptop mic it's built in.


----------



## seswick (Feb 13, 2010)

try reducing your input volume ^^


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks, seswick, I'll have to try that next time. Your poor ears lol. Hope that's not what I sound like on Skype.


----------



## seswick (Feb 13, 2010)

skype sorts it out on it's own i think.. but i worry about what i sound like on there as well, ever spoken to someone and have your voice echo back at you? erugh i hate it :afr


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Yes, that happens to me a lot actually. My voice comes back sounding all alien-like and it's always unexpected. Then I think, "crap so THAT'S what the other side is hearing!"

Really though, that program has a lot of flaws. I guess you can't ask too much of free long distance, however.


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Why not?
http://vocaroo.com/?media=v3o9hS0LazkFQEuTT
Feel free to comment.I think I always sound tired..


----------



## seswick (Feb 13, 2010)

I think it normally happens when the other person has thier speakers up too loud.. but really what do you do when you get interupted by your own voice? try and carry on and get confused or wait for yourself to stop talking and create an awkward silence?.. it's bad enough hearing that srange voice that you hope isn't your own in the first place!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Kanashi, I'd say you sound calm, not tired. Nice to hear ya!

I feel like I'm thread-hijacking.

& seswick, I know exactly what you mean. I wait for myself to stop talking on Skype a good 75% of the time. It's like, okay, shutup SELF, I have things to say. And then I'm confused. Ha.


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Kanashi, I'd say you sound calm, not tired. Nice to hear ya!


Thx. :yes


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

Oh, you are all so brave. Brave little toasters.


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vcDKV9YabSTMiKjYB

greetings


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

^ That's cool.

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vQu7CHniZgpImaMNi

Me. Sorry, the whirring in the background is the fan on my computer.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

http://vocaroo.com/?media=v8xZtY5s58u4TW9vv


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

AudreyHepburn said:


> ^ That's cool.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vQu7CHniZgpImaMNi
> 
> Me. Sorry, the whirring in the background is the fan on my computer.


You have a very lady-like voice. Intellectual too.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Kanashi said:


> Why not?
> http://vocaroo.com/?media=v3o9hS0LazkFQEuTT
> Feel free to comment.I think I always sound tired..


Couldn't tell you were tired, only relaxed . You sound fluent despite not having a topic to talk about and seem to have a good tonal range.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

seswick said:


> I hate the sound of my own voice, so I didn't listen to it.. hope it's alright
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/?media=v5ufWMEJswKbE8xNz


AWESOME. English accent!

Now, let's hear tutliputli and indigoflow...


----------



## seswick (Feb 13, 2010)

Jaiyyson said:


> AWESOME. English accent!


lol thanks, can you tell i didn't really know what to say?


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I smiled as I listened to everyone who posted in here Nice to hear all of you.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vBze2wSVxi0WthpOl

Here's my real voice, yup.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Mercurochrome said:


> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vBze2wSVxi0WthpOl
> 
> Here's my real voice, yup.


:teeth


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

AudreyHepburn said:


> ^ That's cool.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vQu7CHniZgpImaMNi
> 
> Me. Sorry, the whirring in the background is the fan on my computer.


Wow Ms. Hepburn, your voice isn't at all annoying. You read mature and your voice matches. I would never guess that you're sixteen...which means at some point you had a b-day. Happy belated.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Mercurochrome said:


> IoH, your voice matches your likeness, if that makes sense.
> 
> I sound like a moose at a geese farm. I should have really played that back before posting.


haha, for cryin' out loud!


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

http://vocaroo.com/?media=viaNamzpqzjL1WsrH

Ha! There! :b


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vYav4KAoIN77X3iCz

For the realists.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I'm gonna regret this

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vvu4ojWdFM6Vs4vXS


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Ape in space said:


> I'm gonna regret this
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vvu4ojWdFM6Vs4vXS


haha!  I was all excited. Hope you're well.


----------



## Robot the Human (Aug 20, 2010)

I've been told by some friends on ventrilo years ago, that I sound like a white Barry White. 

I like accents.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Robot the Human said:


> I've been told by some friends on ventrilo years ago, that I sound like a white Barry White.
> 
> I like accents.


Post it!


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

Jaiyyson said:


> You have a very lady-like voice. Intellectual too.


Thanks :b You've a nice Australian accent.


----------



## supersoshychick (Jun 4, 2009)

seswick said:


> I hate the sound of my own voice, so I didn't listen to it.. hope it's alright
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/?media=v5ufWMEJswKbE8xNz


lol. i love the accent.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

whatsername75 said:


> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vYl557CyEqYxC7W7w
> So I kind of have a lisp and this made me really nervous...but I do think this is a good exposure exercise.


You sound really nice, your accent is cool.

I'll post later, when I work out where my mic is or if I have one.

Everybody else sounds great too. Nice idea for a thread OP.


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

odd_one_out said:


> Couldn't tell you were tired, only relaxed . You sound fluent despite not having a topic to talk about and seem to have a good tonal range.


Thank you!


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> haha!  I was all excited. Hope you're well.


Sorry to disappoint - I was going to say something in a human dialect, but I chickened out. :no

Also, I can't believe how normal everyone sounds. It's almost as if SA sufferers were real people.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Ape in space said:


> Sorry to disappoint - I was going to say something in a human dialect, but I chickened out. :no
> 
> Also, I can't believe how normal everyone sounds. It's almost as if SA sufferers were real people.


Real people?! Wha!!! 

It was cute though. Matches your name, no?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

whatsername75 said:


> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vYl557CyEqYxC7W7w
> So I kind of have a lisp and this made me really nervous...but I do think this is a good exposure exercise.
> 
> Edit: Oh god, I must have said "um" like 80 times. Umm...


I'm glad you joined in. You have a very nice and soothing voice Miss.


----------



## RyeCatcher86 (Sep 14, 2010)

whatsername75 said:


> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vYl557CyEqYxC7W7w
> So I kind of have a lisp and this made me really nervous...but I do think this is a good exposure exercise.
> 
> Edit: Oh god, I must have said "um" like 80 times. Umm...


What lisp? *shrug*

Everyone here has a really nice voice! :yes


----------



## Robot the Human (Aug 20, 2010)

I wasn't sure what to say... :?

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vOOALA4YXdSs5DYhy


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

I love this thread!  It's really great to hear everyone's voices. 

You are all a hell of a lot braver than I am. I think I would need a good stiff drink to get enough courage to post my own.


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

whatsername75 said:


> *Aw, I think you have a lovely voice! I agree with Sarafinanickelbocker, you sound very mature for your age (but in a good way)*


Thank you!  You have a beautiful voice too, have you ever thought about narrating audiobooks?


----------



## seswick (Feb 13, 2010)

Ape in space said:


> I'm gonna regret this
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vvu4ojWdFM6Vs4vXS


that actually made my day


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> You have a very nice and soothing voice Miss.


Me too! Especially the Miss part!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

melissa75 said:


> Can't believe I'm posting this. :afr
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vjct15XQumCFlOLbT


An encore, I demand.


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

lol here I am speaking some nonsense

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vrtLQL0ta4wTWMp5r


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

2 for 1 = infinite insanity!

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vgIXyeoTGAiRjYIKP

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vGV8Akg5EF1TXG4e3


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

silentcliche said:


> 2 for 1 = infinite insanity!
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vgIXyeoTGAiRjYIKP
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vGV8Akg5EF1TXG4e3


hahahaha the second one killed me. you really sound like a psychopath :afr


----------



## Eevee (Nov 10, 2010)

Going by these, I never would have guessed any of you suffer from SA.


----------



## Robot the Human (Aug 20, 2010)

Am I loud enough? :hide


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Mercurochrome said:


> An encore, I demand.


I second that.

Silentcliche you need to make another one! The second recording is really creepy lol


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

flyingmastodon said:


> I feel as though you've spoken this 15 minutes ago and I am just now hearing it. See ya back at TinySAS.


Teheh, no no, you're hearing it exatly as it is brah!


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

http://vocaroo.com/?media=v1NKsqNGyMi4oyfR6

???? EEEEEEHHHHHHH eeeeeeee ?????


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I sound like a man. 

I'm still preeeetty sure I'm not one though.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

Mercurochrome said:


> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vYav4KAoIN77X3iCz
> 
> For the realists.


That. Is!

Awe -

som...
e



I recorded one, and then I realized that my laptop doesn't actually have a microphone. Bleh.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Some people might say I sound like a broken record cos I repeat myself, repeat myself, repeat myself.:b


----------



## Nelly (Mar 10, 2010)

Robot the Human said:


> I wasn't sure what to say... :?
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vOOALA4YXdSs5DYhy


I can hear you loud enough. Those cows have more barn animal noises to compete against lol You do have a nice voice, you dont sing at all?


----------



## Giraffe (Sep 7, 2010)

lazy calm said:


> nice!.. you seem like a very outgoing and talkative person :b
> my lazy voice in the lazy morning. how's my english?
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vfOWYA3nOoCet8yu1
> ...


Your English sounds great. Very fluent and natural.

Do you ever put peanut butter on your pancakes before pouring syrup on them?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Mercurochrome said:


> Me too! Especially the Miss part!


 :lol


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

whatsername75 said:


> Thanks guys. You have a very nice voice too sarafinanickelbocker! (I also like your username btw, it's fun to say lol)


 Awe shucks! Thanks!  Yeah, I get a lot of ribbing over that name. I can't get rid of it now. haha


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

Giraffe said:


> Your English sounds great. Very fluent and natural.
> 
> Do you ever put peanut butter on your pancakes before pouring syrup on them?


thanks. no, i don't use peanut butter or even syrup. i only put some jam on them :teeth


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

EDIT: http://vocaroo.com/?media=vKTl0lNAuDEuIC4a2
Me singing "*Stereo Love*" on vocaroo... I hope to become a trance vocalist someday


----------



## Robot the Human (Aug 20, 2010)

Nelly said:


> I can hear you loud enough. Those cows have more barn animal noises to compete against lol You do have a nice voice, you dont sing at all?


lol na I don't know how to sing. Should I be singing? I don't know what a singing voice should sound like. :stu


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Mercurochrome said:


> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vBze2wSVxi0WthpOl
> 
> Here's my real voice, yup.


:clap


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

sophiek said:


> EDIT: http://vocaroo.com/?media=vKTl0lNAuDEuIC4a2
> Me singing "*Stereo Love*" on vocaroo... I hope to become a trance vocalist someday


Damn you sound angelic. Nice voice.
--------

Blah
http://vocaroo.com/?media=vlE4iFcDh8T04DRMO


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Has this been my entire Friday night? Yes. Yes it has.

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vMvtfCI7QdyWAvl7k

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vZyR2b3zHonIHQb03


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

You can use headphones plugged in to the mic jack with "line in" enabled in volume options.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Too complicated. I have learned to never adjust anything on my laptop, or sadness and misery will result. 

I just spoke normally and it turned out okay.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

^The volume doesn't need to be adjusted at all...you sounded great. Not sure who stranger25 is referring to.

Everyone sounds so confident. Love this thread!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^I know! I'm amazed at how many girls on this site sound actually really really exceptionally feminine.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

anymouse said:


> tell me if you don't envision her lecturing you on your choice of hair products as she gently reassures you she can help you out there! i definitely envision her fixing up my hair in that audio clip  i wouldn't mind, youngest of five kids, most girls!
> 
> melissa: it's a compliment!!


Haha, okay, it's better than being told I sound like a little girl, so I'll take it . I always wanted the cool, raspy demi moore voice but I also wish I could sing and...that's sooo not happening :lol.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

http://vocaroo.com/?media=v2N8xBH4oWwtOwJCE


----------



## Robot the Human (Aug 20, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> Has this been my entire Friday night? Yes. Yes it has.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vMvtfCI7QdyWAvl7k
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vZyR2b3zHonIHQb03


Lovely, hubba hubba, and intelligent voice!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> Has this been my entire Friday night? Yes. Yes it has.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vMvtfCI7QdyWAvl7k
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vZyR2b3zHonIHQb03


Heh, you have the same sort of sarcastic sense of humour I tend to have. And, yes, Spell Check in Canada (and the UK I think) 'humour' is the correct spelling. Dammit this is _neighbour_ all over again!

And we have matching names.



^ Which means I don't know what. It's one giant eye and a normal sized one I don't know why it's an emoticon thing. You can't do that irl and I would suggest that you not try.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

sophiek said:


> EDIT: http://vocaroo.com/?media=vKTl0lNAuDEuIC4a2
> Me singing "*Stereo Love*" on vocaroo... I hope to become a trance vocalist someday


I think you should sing 'In Your Loving Arms'. I think it was a track off a mix composed by Armin Van Buuren. I like Armin Van Buuren.

Lovely voice.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> And we have matching names.


Elise is my middle name, if that makes this less weird :b


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> Has this been my entire Friday night? Yes. Yes it has.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vMvtfCI7QdyWAvl7k
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vZyR2b3zHonIHQb03


Not what I expected you to sound like for some reason.



Robot the Human said:


> Lovely, hubba hubba, and intelligent voice!


:yes


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^Really? What did you expect, out of curiosity? I know I don't have that girly of a voice.

I could probably sound more feminine if I tried. I just never try.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> ^Really? What did you expect, out of curiosity? I know I don't have that girly of a voice.


When you see someones picture on here, you usually wonder what they sound like(maybe that's just me).

I honestly don't even know what I expected:blank. I was kinda surprised when listening to everyone who posted in here since it was the first time hearing their voices.

Oh and nothing was wrong with you voice if that's what you thought I meant


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> YOU.
> Are amazing.
> 
> I adore this song, and you have a fantastic voice. Trance is my life.


Really? That's great! Thanks!!  Trance is my life too I couldn't live without it. Stereo love is also one of my all time favorites, I miss trance from the 90's and from 2000-2004 though. We're from the same decade so I'm pretty sure you know what I mean.


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

layitontheline said:


> Damn you sound angelic. Nice voice.
> --------
> 
> Blah
> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vlE4iFcDh8T04DRMO


Thank you 



Jayyison said:


> I think you should sing 'In Your Loving Arms'. I think it was a track off a mix composed by Armin Van Buuren. I like Armin Van Buuren.
> 
> Lovely voice.


I love Armin van Buuren too! In and out of love is my favorite, it's amazing.

thanks!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

anymouse said:


> okay i finally listened loudly so i could interpret it.. i have been pronouncing your name wrong in my head all this time? i think it's a keeper!
> and here is my reply.. http://vocaroo.com/?media=vQ8E95fAiPIzDmitg


Awesome! You have to keep this up!

And I probably pronounce my name wrong. I pronounce many things wrongly and not goodly.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

oh god, oh god, oh god. i can't believe i'm doing this. :shock

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vtGxZDBrNewqDJP2h

why is this harder than posting a picture? :sus


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

^ Well done! I once made a voice recording and completely lack the balls to post anything.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

This has quickly become my most favourite thread ever  

Kudos to everyone who's posted so far. I might post a normal, non-creepy snippet soon. Maybe.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

*poof*


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

^^ you know we all sound like dorks, so let's sound like dorks together alright? Because I would also really like to take mine down but it defeats the purpose of making one and posting it up. Don't give in to social anxiety!


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

whatsername75 said:


> You have a _really_ nice voice! It's good you posted


ah thanks! i love how whispery your voice is, like other people have mentioned 



mrbojangles said:


> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vy8fJI4bVaErg2V4x
> 
> I can't believe how many times I say uh or um :no
> 
> *Resisting urge to take down*


you sound good, i didn't really notice the "uhs" and "ums"  and at least you didn't have a nervous laugh attack in the middle like i did :b


----------



## hickorysmoked (Mar 7, 2010)

Wow, I never thought it would be this hard lol. And I don't even mind talking on the phone. But here goes...
http://vocaroo.com/?media=vPv2YIoBRyt9IRepA


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Oh Dear, this is kinda silly but here it is http://vocaroo.com/?media=vUfbo7A9YTjnksFvm

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vh876ErhxBZgHxaty


----------



## macaw (Sep 6, 2010)

I breathe too much on the microphone... gotta fix some settings on my headset maybe? @[email protected] I can't seem to avoid it no matter how I position it.

Oh yeah, also recorded at least 20 messages before this but felt they were all too awkward.

http://vocaroo.com/?media=veOLNKrsJvND2mwbE


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

thewall said:


> oh god, oh god, oh god. i can't believe i'm doing this. :shock
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vtGxZDBrNewqDJP2h
> 
> why is this harder than posting a picture? :sus


http://vocaroo.com/?media=viedakXG0uJQqW6Lz


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Ha ha I am really enjoying listening to you guys! Keep posting!!


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

mrbojangles said:


> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vy8fJI4bVaErg2V4x
> 
> I can't believe how many times I say uh or um :no
> 
> *Resisting urge to take down*


I like your voice a lot :] If I weren't listening for the uhs I'm pretty sure they would have just passed by without a second thought.

Interesting to hear everyone's voices.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Is it just me or do all the guys in this thread have really deep sexy man voices?


----------



## Robot the Human (Aug 20, 2010)

thewall said:


> oh god, oh god, oh god. i can't believe i'm doing this. :shock
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vtGxZDBrNewqDJP2h
> 
> why is this harder than posting a picture? :sus


Rachel Ray, is that you? :b You sound just a bit lower than her, but this is totally a compliment.

Yeah I agree. I'm much more sensitive about my voice than my looks.:hide


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Perfectionist said:


> Is it just me or do all the guys in this thread have really deep sexy man voices?


You think Arnold Schwarzenegger has a deep sexy voice?? :haha


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

My real voice with 33% less creepiness.

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vQ30ReE4pl6xTXizp


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

thewall said:


> you sound good, i didn't really notice the "uhs" and "ums"  and at least you didn't have a nervous laugh attack in the middle like i did :b





layitontheline said:


> I like your voice a lot :] If I weren't listening for the uhs I'm pretty sure they would have just passed by without a second thought.
> 
> Interesting to hear everyone's voices.


Thanks, I like both of your voices as well, very nice and calming :yes

Hickorysmoked and Macaw, you both sound really cool as well. There are more people I want to comment on, but there's too many lol.

Silentcliche, you need to do some kind of radio work in the future. I know it sounds weird, but I could totally hear you on a morning talk show :b


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

anymouse said:


> okay i finally listened loudly so i could interpret it.. i have been pronouncing your name wrong in my head all this time? i think it's a keeper!
> and here is my reply.. http://vocaroo.com/?media=vQ8E95fAiPIzDmitg


:yay

I will post mine at some point. It will break the run of "deep sexy man voices," though (sorry Perfectionist).


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

mrbojangles said:


> Silentcliche, you need to do some kind of radio work in the future.


He totally does! His voice would sound perfect on NPR or something.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

If somebody wants to post something short for me to read off, I guess I could do this.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

anonymid said:


> :yay
> 
> I will post mine at some point. It will break the run of "deep sexy man voices," though (sorry Perfectionist).


Aww. Get yourself a cold or something! You'll sound all raspy. Raspy is a close second to deep sexy.


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vN8db6wr1yIAsZkXB


----------



## Shrinking Violet (Oct 11, 2010)

Kind of interesting to hear people's voices, so I'll try...

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vkgbYu5hLdFGfunvo


----------



## whiteWhale (Nov 19, 2009)

fredbloggs02 said:


> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vN8db6wr1yIAsZkXB


And I didn't even have to ask you what time it was!

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vUrTwoaY2QSCZxjXQ


----------



## whiteWhale (Nov 19, 2009)

irishK said:


> ^
> You're totally right. I've heard some people before, but Whale, I had a preconceived idea of what you sounded like.
> 
> 
> ...


Hahahahaha, the video made me laugh 

I was too late and missed yours


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Ok, I'm probably an idiot, but I can't get it to work. Suggestions?


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

anonymid said:


> Ok, I'm probably an idiot, but I can't get it to work. Suggestions?


Maybe you're having the same problem I was having, which was not having the correct microphone selected. To fix that, right click on the flash app (where it says click here to record), then settings, then click on the microphone tab and choose a microphone from the drop down menu. You can speak to see if the vertical bar is moving, and if not, choose another microphone.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

And here is my voice:
http://vocaroo.com/?media=vniF0McGwK4yOo0Zw
and because I'm an overachiever:
http://vocaroo.com/?media=vTrvnmvsJykLSbInx

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vSGgX644GuyqHpCNr


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

ozkr said:


> Maybe you're having the same problem I was having, which was not having the correct microphone selected. To fix that, right click on the flash app (where it says click here to record), then settings, then click on the microphone tab and choose a microphone from the drop down menu. You can speak to see if the vertical bar is moving, and if not, choose another microphone.


Thanks! That was it.

Boy, the sound quality is terrible, though . . .


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Can't believe I'm doing this . . .

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vEGPw0E3pccNsEkwx

Yes, I'm as wimpy as I sound.

:afr :hide :flush


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

ozkr said:


> and because I'm an overachiever:
> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vTrvnmvsJykLSbInx
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vSGgX644GuyqHpCNr


Haha, nice!


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

^ Never thought about that before, but I guess I can hear it a little bit. I'll take it as a compliment!

How were you pronouncing my name?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Wait, how do you pronounce anonymous, then? Because that's exactly how I pronounce it . . .

Maybe it sounded different in the recording because the sound quality is so terrible . . .


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

anymouse said:


> oh! wait.. you're right. damn i feel stupid. yeah, i pronounce your name "uh-non-ee-mid" instead of "uh-non-uh-mid"? did i explain that right this time?


Ah, ok, got it!


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

macaw said:


> I breathe too much on the microphone... gotta fix some settings on my headset maybe? @[email protected] I can't seem to avoid it no matter how I position it.
> 
> Oh yeah, also recorded at least 20 messages before this but felt they were all too awkward.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/?media=veOLNKrsJvND2mwbE


Good to hear a fellow Aussie on this thread!


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Perfectionist said:


> Has this been my entire Friday night? Yes. Yes it has.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vMvtfCI7QdyWAvl7k
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vZyR2b3zHonIHQb03


HAha, socially 'filled' calendar, sounds as chockablock as mine does.

You certainly have a fuller voice than most of the other gals on here, but that's actually pretty hot.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^Hahahaha. "fuller" is a much nicer thing to call it, rather than mannish. I can't see at all how it's attractive, though.

I know what it is! My huge figurative pair is excuding too much testosterone. Alas!


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

mrbojangles said:


> Silentcliche, you need to do some kind of radio work in the future. I know it sounds weird, but I could totally hear you on a morning talk show :b





anonymid said:


> He totally does! His voice would sound perfect on NPR or something.


Haha, thanks guys. I really didn't mean it to come out like that but now that I listen to it, I can definitely hear a sort of radio cadence in my voice. There's no way I could actually be on the radio though unless I was heavily sedated. And btw, anonymid, you don't sound wimpy at all.

Keep 'em coming everyone. This thread is the mutt's nuts.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

sophiek said:


> Really? That's great! Thanks!!  Trance is my life too I couldn't live without it. Stereo love is also one of my all time favorites, I miss trance from the 90's and from 2000-2004 though. We're from the same decade so I'm pretty sure you know what I mean.


Sadly, I didn't have access to *real* trance till a couple years ago (thanks, YouTube). I listened to eurodance when I was younger, heh. I've come across a lot of really admirable and talented artists now.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

ozkr said:


> And here is my voice:
> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vniF0McGwK4yOo0Zw
> and because I'm an overachiever:
> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vTrvnmvsJykLSbInx
> ...


Can you be my new ring tone?


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

anymouse said:


> i think everyone should do a song in bits.. each do a few words or hum or whatever..


Dream on, woman! :afr


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Perfectionist said:


> ^Hahahaha. "fuller" is a much nicer thing to call it, rather than mannish. I can't see at all how it's attractive, though.
> 
> I know what it is! My huge figurative pair is excuding too much testosterone. Alas!


Whatevs, it's just nice to hear a gal that doesn't sound like Barbie. I wonder if too much girlie hormones causes a 'fuller' voice??


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vGCzKDaMeIYKIqi4h


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

Perfectionist said:


> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vGCzKDaMeIYKIqi4h


http://vocaroo.com/?media=vKCiieBbqrqMrGQZH

like a ladeh!


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

^^ Haha, I guess 'fuller' is interchangeable with 'manly' apparently :lol

I'm sure you all know Fran Drescher? It's a bit of an obscure example but I just wanted to say that this lady has a 'fuller' voice (not manly or anything synonymous) but fuller, and honestly she was the first woman ever I thought about in a special way (aged 10 or so). So there ya have it, full voices may epitomise sexiness.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

ozkr said:


> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vKCiieBbqrqMrGQZH
> 
> like a ladeh!


And you my friend definately sound like A MAN!! Alan Rickman much.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

silentcliche said:


> My real voice with 33% less creepiness.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vQ30ReE4pl6xTXizp


33% less??  That's one third my friend!


----------



## Leary88 (Jun 6, 2010)

meepie said:


> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vF5GHEsE38nTJQsv8
> I have a cold right now, but thats no excuse for what I said.
> 
> I'll post my normal voice later.


http://vocaroo.com/?media=vRnMMzHMNtV3fPJt3

Sorry about the loudness : ( and content : ]


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Jaiyyson said:


> And you my friend definately sound like A MAN!! Alan Rickman much.


Haha yeah. I figured you sounded like the guy on Futurama. Definitely not.

Oh man, can Alan Rickman pleeeeeeease post in this thread? I would die a happy lady.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

You'll have to excuse the terrible quality & feedback of my laptop mic, not to mention that I didn't turn down the cranked soccer match I have on, but you'll get enough of an idea I guess

*The News With Canadian Brotha*

Also, this thread is awesome


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vaYipMDtsqjnbfo6i

I feel really nervous :afr:sigh


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I get really embarrassed whenever I have to listen to my own voice, so I kind of doubt I'll end up contributing to this thread =/ It's really neat to hear what everyone sounds like though.



Batgirl said:


> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vaYipMDtsqjnbfo6i
> 
> I feel really nervous :afr:sigh


I think you should post another one singing the batman theme song


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

ahah, Canadian Brotha. I truly enjoyed that. You have the most pleasant sounding voice.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

anymouse said:


> i sound really white and nerdy. and american.
> 
> :mum:hide:group:hs:bah


Did you post your voice again because I missed it:blank


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Batgirl said:


> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vaYipMDtsqjnbfo6i
> 
> I feel really nervous :afr:sigh


Nice voice (sounds very calm)  
If you want to chat (and even webcam) to peeps on SAS, go on the SAS tiny chat room.

http://tinychat.com/sastalk

(password = practice)


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vGCzKDaMeIYKIqi4h


It wasn't my post that got you thinking that was it? =S

@anymouse YAY


----------



## the Prince of nowhere (Aug 11, 2010)

* Yeah... nothing to see here.... move along!*


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Jaiyyson said:


> 33% less??  That's one third my friend!


I try not to use fractions because I have the tendency to divide by zero which, of course, destroys the universe. I'm not making that mistake again.

That said, I'm professing my love for this thread again. Everyone sounds great.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

anymouse said:


> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vgFPRqqRrr00FfZhg
> 
> okay, can you hear it? i trail off at the end there,
> ashamed of my own voice.. :b
> ...


I think we need to start a group for people who trail off. I do the same thing. Add it to the list! :yay


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I'd make a recorded statement urging others to get involved in the owls/pillows/cranberry sauce/:yay movement, but I'm too self-conscious to record myself when other people are in the house. Darn lack of privacy! :mum


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

layitontheline said:


> ahah, Canadian Brotha. I truly enjoyed that. You have the most pleasant sounding voice.


Many Thanks


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Canadian Brotha said:


> You'll have to excuse the terrible quality & feedback of my laptop mic, not to mention that I didn't turn down the cranked soccer match I have on, but you'll get enough of an idea I guess
> 
> *The News With Canadian Brotha*
> 
> Also, this thread is awesome


Santa's coming to town? ****!

That's about all I got, and something else to do with having to wear a hat, lol


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Jaiyyson said:


> Santa's coming to town? ****!
> 
> That's about all I got, and something else to do with having to wear a hat, lol


"This is Canadian Brotha coming at you live from Western Canada with the news. This just in, Santa Brotha is coming to town, Santa Brotha. In other news, it's cold outside, so wear a hat. And finally, I'm drinking green tea, keeps you mighty warm in these cold times. This has been the news, with Canadian Brotha"

That's the official transcript, lol.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

uffie said:


> my normal voice
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vcBQ4pHzDIQatrdpV


Oh, so you are from Norway.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I would post something but I have learnt no lessons from you brave souls and remain ashamed of my own voice.

I have to ask though, am I the _only one_ who pronounces SAS as a word (as in *sas*sy) rather than as three letters? I feel abnormal.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

whiterabbit said:


> I would post something but I have learnt no lessons from you brave souls and remain ashamed of my own voice.
> 
> I have to ask though, am I the _only one_ who pronounces SAS as a word (as in *sas*sy) rather than as three letters? I feel abnormal.


I do this as well like you would any other abbreviation of company/organization names, etc


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

I spent about 4 hours trying to record something and that's what I came up with.

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vLC5WZvnQ8mNgeH3o


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Squid24 said:


> I spent about 4 hours trying to record something and that's what I came up with.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vLC5WZvnQ8mNgeH3o


But the button is GREEN >: [

xD

Nice to hear another voice.

The answer is most likely 42? I must know how you came up with this.

Edit: Just remembered this took you about four hours. Good on ya!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

http://vocaroo.com/?media=varNULjpVUFONVTS6

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vlFp84vLZTO529Jhx


apologies for the audio I'm just not technologically inclined.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I sound like a hobbit from The Shire.

Kidding


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> But the button is GREEN >: [
> 
> xD
> 
> ...


Damn! the recording button is yellow and the listening button is green! Vocaroo, you just made me look like a fool!

Unfortunately it took me much more than 42 attempts before I posted something. 42 is the answer to the ultimate question about life the universe and everything.


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

heartofchambers said:


> LOL I like your voice!
> 
> Getting up the nerves to post mine.:tiptoe


http://vocaroo.com/?media=v8WI1M9brbTd6ypD8


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

*bump*


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

This thread is awesome lol... but also...
Some of you mention the forum and stuff and now I'm paranoid that someone in my house heard you guys through my speakers :um


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

lonelygirl88 said:


> This thread is awesome lol... but also...
> Some of you mention the forum and stuff and now I'm paranoid that someone in my house heard you guys through my speakers :um


That's why always loved headphones. Even if I'm living alone right now, I'm using them.



mrbojangles said:


> *bump*


Hey, I killed this thread! Now I'll have to do it again.


----------



## Haiku McEwan (Jul 11, 2010)

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vRk18Grw8mzYAstHo


----------



## AlixJ18 (Oct 13, 2010)

Omg i love this thread so much! I just listened to everyone's voices and you all sound very nice, i'm actually surprised that nobody has annoying or weird voices, i love being able to hear non-American accents i LOVE Australian and Irish accents : D i was smiling the whole time. I really don't think i could get up the nerve to record anything.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

I have a cold right now, so I sound like a robot. Or I just sound like I'm not feeling good.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Classified said:


> I have a cold right now, so I sound like a robot. Or I just sound like I'm not feeling good.


 I'd sound like a game show announcer with a cold :lol.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Haiku McEwan said:


> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vRk18Grw8mzYAstHo


 You have a calming voice....and the Irish brogue is pretty neat, too.


----------



## Haiku McEwan (Jul 11, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> You have a calming voice....and the Irish brogue is pretty neat, too.


Thank you very much.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I'm REALLY going to regret it this time, because I recorded a real one this time. I hope to hell that no one I know hears this.... :afr

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vtj9ivn0KYkzYd8wo


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

Ape in space said:


> I'm REALLY going to regret it this time, because I recorded a real one this time. I hope to hell that no one I know hears this.... :afr
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vtj9ivn0KYkzYd8wo


There must be something wrong with my speakers because I didn't hear a voice that sucked. You sounded completely fine to me.


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

yeah, you sounded normal. Funny too, in a self deprecating way.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Squid24 said:


> I spent about 4 hours trying to record something and that's what I came up with.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vLC5WZvnQ8mNgeH3o


You are awesome. lol


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

^^ Woooot!

In you face! _[points at imaginary people]_ In your face!

I'm awesome! and I'm not the one saying it this time! _[victory dance]_


----------



## orchdorch925 (Aug 26, 2010)

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vILmofTPXScT6gAtO
I hate my voice.  But there ya go, ppl!


----------



## hickorysmoked (Mar 7, 2010)

orchdorch925 said:


> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vILmofTPXScT6gAtO
> I hate my voice.  But there ya go, ppl!


Even though I know its "orkdork" now, I'll always say orchdorch in my head lol. Nice voice though, you don't sound bad at all.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

orchdorch925 said:


> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vILmofTPXScT6gAtO
> I hate my voice.  But there ya go, ppl!


Hey I pronounce your name right! Yay! And you have a great voice. I would never have expected it to be as deep as it is.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

fredbloggs02 said:


> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vN8db6wr1yIAsZkXB


Eee! It took me a while, but I found it. Nice voice.  I love this thread. Good idea MindOverMood.


----------



## cold fission cure (Aug 31, 2010)

If my speech is a little slurred it's becuasue of the hydrocodone (for coughing(. and i think some alchohol.

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vJCks3BsgYmRITHIC


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

sophiek said:


> EDIT: http://vocaroo.com/?media=vKTl0lNAuDEuIC4a2
> Me singing "*Stereo Love*" on vocaroo... I hope to become a trance vocalist someday


Wow! You're so talented!!!!


----------



## orchdorch925 (Aug 26, 2010)

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> Hey I pronounce your name right! Yay! And you have a great voice. I would never have expected it to be as deep as it is.


Yeah, sara, my deep voice belies the perky cheerleader underneath. When I have a cough, my voice gets all gravelly and I'm convinced I sound like a man, which doesn't help my self esteem. :sus


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

your mother.


----------



## Giraffe (Sep 7, 2010)

Yay, Vocaroo is back up. I can _finally_ hear what orch (which I will have to continue to pronounce with an unvoiced palato-alveolar affricate, simply out of habit) and Ape (whose voice is actually pretty endearing), et al. sound like.


----------



## MattFoley (Dec 5, 2009)

Well I hate to resurrect and kill this thread all at once with my voice but what the hell. Extra nasally for your pleasure. Enjoy.

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vmwfpx4Bkm5OGzfEH


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

rawrguy said:


> your mother.


I take this back. Picture a seven year old Japanese girl :blank


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I really like your voice becks. Cute : )


----------



## hobo10 (Apr 28, 2009)

My voice is not sweet or beautiful at all. But if you must, here, have a listen.

I did a play through of an old Barbie computer game and you can hear my commentary.


----------



## MattFoley (Dec 5, 2009)

layitontheline said:


> I really like your voice becks. Cute : )


Thanks. Too kind.


----------



## LonelyGuyFromQueensNY (Nov 10, 2010)

I sound like yogi bear if he was a mobster.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

MindOverMood said:


> I smiled as I listened to everyone who posted in here Nice to hear all of you.


+1


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vwkJQkP2tOkUpA0t5


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Aww I killed the sound thread.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I can't hear anything perfection!!! Tis silent 

I shall resurrect but embarrassing myself.

As you may notice in the background there is frantic clicking as I try to find the stop recording button haha. Yeah it's a half talk half *sing* recording :S

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vxfdW9VqVMJZxK0zZ


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

There's my extremely exciting voice and words and such. Everybody was mean and didn't give me something to read.

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vjwfMhgwBJxMzkFQb


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Ahaha brilliant Ospi! And Gunny I will give you something to read: a section of Justin Beiber's autobiography. Please and thanks.

Maybe this one will work?

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vOiwpf6vhkEhNVzm5


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> Ahaha brilliant Ospi! And Gunny I will give you something to read: a section of Justin Beiber's autobiography. Please and thanks.
> 
> Maybe this one will work?
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vOiwpf6vhkEhNVzm5


It works :clap

I like your accent.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

haha short but sweet gunny. Looooove your accent perfectionist.


----------



## MattFoley (Dec 5, 2009)

I assumed I was doing something wrong cause I couldn't hear perfectionists either. I like the accent too. I'm guessing you're either from minesota or canada


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

We've got another problem, people! All the clips from 2010 are not working! It's all over! :cry


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

I haven't been able to hear any of them! :cry


----------



## MattFoley (Dec 5, 2009)

They reset every year? That's kind of pathetic. I thought vacaroo was the _premier_ voice recording service


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> And Gunny I will give you something to read: a section of Justin Beiber's autobiography. Please and thanks.


Argh. :no (I'm a bit sick, don't mind the constant heavy breathing :afr)
http://vocaroo.com/?media=vMVrf8seSV0LxayFD


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Bahaaaaa! That wasn't the actual Bieber autobiography though, where he talks about his first date where he bought a girl some spagetti or some crap like that.

Just think. Your search engine knows you looks for Beiber. It will know _forever_.

Thanks to those who like my accent! I've never really thought about it before, I figured I had the typical bland Canadian one. Although I had to see a speech therapist until I was seven since no one could understand me as a child so maybe that's it.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

There's actually an official one? This world is so messed up. I think I saw that there's a movie coming out about him as well. Aiyaiyai. Can I go back to the 80's where the popular things were new wave and metal? Where Metallica and Iron Maiden were popular and not some prepubescent boy. (Yes I'm jealous, little ******* must be rich by now.)
And it must be that I'm Canadian as well or something, but I don't notice an accent. At least, nothing heavy. (Like dem dere Newfie accents)


----------



## monkeymagic86 (Jun 5, 2009)

Ospi said:


> I can't hear anything perfection!!! Tis silent
> 
> I shall resurrect but embarrassing myself.
> 
> ...


Nice to hear your voice Ospi !!
What were u singing though? lol.


----------



## monkeymagic86 (Jun 5, 2009)

Wow i didnt mean to talk so loud. How annoying !
But here i am if anyone wants to hear-

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vwMfWiyRHwmHEK0vu


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

^ As many of people would agree, Aussie accents are the bee's knees.

Way to keep my favourite thread alive everyone. Much obliged.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vyDvi0DWcw6W0dbWy


----------



## MattFoley (Dec 5, 2009)

silentcliche said:


> ^ As many of people would agree, Aussie accents are the bee's knees.


Definitely. Aussie accents are my favorite


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

Yay! Some of them are working now! Everyone sounds great! I'll record my voice if MM75 does!!!


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

Hearing this thing back again, it sounds lame. I should re-record.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

Ospi said:


> I can't hear anything perfection!!! Tis silent
> 
> I shall resurrect but embarrassing myself.
> 
> ...


<3333 Aussie accent. I want one!!


----------



## brianwarming (Nov 12, 2009)

*um um um*

http://vocaroo.com/?media=votSM7clqg0qLJPCR

This is... um.. um.. well um.. my recording.. I'm .. um.. super awkward ! 

I really didn't know what to say, so I'm just posting my test recording


----------



## Juju101 (Jan 3, 2011)

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vxdXtqbDHJPIY4Lo5

Um... i might sound horrible so so so embarrassing ~^^~


----------



## heartofchambers (Nov 19, 2009)

brianwarming said:


> http://vocaroo.com/?media=votSM7clqg0qLJPCR
> 
> This is... um um.. well um.. my recording.. I'm .. um.. super awkward !
> 
> I really didn't know what to say, so I'm just posting my test recording


:hug


----------



## Juju101 (Jan 3, 2011)

thats a lie lol i sound Terrible =X:afr


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

heartofchambers said:


> Well.....lol I think you can hear my mom snoring in the background but I better post it now or I won't do it ever. Hope I don't kill the thread. :afr
> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vuW5h83g8wvFyf0RG


I liked it very much. I may have to start stalking you.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

heartofchambers said:


> Well.....lol I think you can hear my mom snoring in the background but I better post it now or I won't do it ever. Hope I don't kill the thread. :afr
> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vuW5h83g8wvFyf0RG


Hey, that wasn't bad at all.


----------



## Juju101 (Jan 3, 2011)

Rlly =o i know i am kind of a downer but it sounds terrible to me but thx guys^^


----------



## orchdorch925 (Aug 26, 2010)

Giraffe said:


> Yay, Vocaroo is back up. I can _finally_ hear what orch (which I will have to continue to pronounce with an unvoiced palato-alveolar affricate, simply out of habit) and Ape (whose voice is actually pretty endearing), et al. sound like.


so, what'd you think?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

monkeymagic86 said:


> Nice to hear your voice Ospi !!
> What were u singing though? lol.


lol I was 'singing' pink floyd - Dogs :b.

I laughed when your daughter was speaking up in the background haha.


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

oopsies.


----------



## monkeymagic86 (Jun 5, 2009)

Ospi said:


> lol I was 'singing' pink floyd - Dogs :b.
> 
> I laughed when your daughter was speaking up in the background haha.


Yeah i thought it sounded like Pink Floyd.
Actually it was my son in the background.


----------



## LoneFox (Dec 13, 2010)

I sound pessimistic...only because of my tone of voice. Even when I try to sound happy my voice sounds bleh! I sound like a guy; which is why I never talk...:rain


----------



## brianwarming (Nov 12, 2009)

_"Some recordings no longer play, but they haven't expired or been deleted!

Hmm, this is an odd problem that has not been tracked down yet. In the meantime, a temporary solution is to add "*&clearcache*" (without quotes) to the end of a Vocaroo link, then reload it in your web browser."_

Fixed my own recording / lol) that way, maybe others could do the same ?


----------



## Juju101 (Jan 3, 2011)

um...hmmm =T well i get nervous when i record anything with my voice idk why just do but bla o3o


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

squid24 said:


> i spent about 4 hours trying to record something and that's what i came up with.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vlc5wzvnq8mngeh3o


:clap


----------



## TheNobleSugarCube (Jan 3, 2011)

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vlPgfBvqJvT3dMUfq


----------



## TheNobleSugarCube (Jan 3, 2011)

Yay! I killed the thread!


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your cold and knee. I'm too shy to do this lol...


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I think it's THREAD SAVIN TIME.

http://vocaroo.com/?media=v6cVja4I5cYqBzf58


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

How did I not discover this earlier? This is so cool.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> I think it's THREAD SAVIN TIME.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/?media=v6cVja4I5cYqBzf58


I shall help you fight the good fight sister.

http://vocaroo.com/?media=v6p5wtU5NVxBEuCoW


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

irishK said:


> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vPGEjTgZiKt5bmvNW


I've been hypnotized...


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

irishK said:


> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vPGEjTgZiKt5bmvNW


Yes, I'm impressed. Amazing talent! :b

I would post an audio of my voice but I have no mic.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Yay! More people to the cause! And you don't need a mic I don't think. I don't have one as far as I know.

Gosh darnit irish you sound so flippin _cute_.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Aw, man, I can't do it on my PS3 and I broke my comp.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

mrbojangles said:


> I shall help you fight the good fight sister.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/?media=v6p5wtU5NVxBEuCoW


Hey don't complain man, I wish I had your accent!



Perfectionist said:


> I think it's THREAD SAVIN TIME.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/?media=v6cVja4I5cYqBzf58


I always read your posts in Alan Rickman's voice. It disappoints me that you don't actually sound much like him.



irishK said:


> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vPGEjTgZiKt5bmvNW


Oi, you're not irish at all! you lied to me!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

You guys are all so brave! I could never do this in a million years. I hate my voice and I wouldn't know what to say.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm making it a goal to post a recording over the weekend. Will be good exposure methinks.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Wow this must be the most awesome thread ever! 
To bad most of the links doesn't seem to work for me.
I think I'll record something later with my horrible english accent.


----------



## notna (Aug 24, 2010)

Ok so I made about 15 recordings and kept deleting them.
Also I swear at the end because I was thinking 
( I sound stupid im going to have to delete this)

Ok Here it is!!!!!!
http://vocaroo.com/?media=vMYWQDQhVNncFsVqz

EDIT: I'm stretching my arms so that's why i go " UHHH EHHH UHH"


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vY8VqPywMWkIw8pI6


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Best thread fo'eva! Thanks for keeping it alive everyone. Thou art brave souls indeed.

This is either a proposition for everyone or just the ramblings of a crazy man. You decide:
http://vocaroo.com/?media=vkBibFIwWSUtgZ0Fh


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

I sound like patrick star from spongebob, only my voice is a bit deeper


----------



## AbsurdistMalarky (Sep 28, 2010)

TheNobleSugarCube said:


> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vlPgfBvqJvT3dMUfq


You sound like Brent Spiner, which is a good thing, imo.


----------



## AbsurdistMalarky (Sep 28, 2010)

silentcliche said:


> Best thread fo'eva! Thanks for keeping it alive everyone. Thou art brave souls indeed.
> 
> This is either a proposition for everyone or just the ramblings of a crazy man. You decide:
> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vkBibFIwWSUtgZ0Fh


Love child of Woody Allen and Kevin Spacey.

I'm so envious at everyone's rich, velvet tones. I sound like the spotty drive-thru kid on the Simpsons.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

silentcliche said:


> Best thread fo'eva! Thanks for keeping it alive everyone. Thou art brave souls indeed.
> 
> This is either a proposition for everyone or just the ramblings of a crazy man. You decide:
> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vkBibFIwWSUtgZ0Fh


You have an interesting voice dude, it sounds deep but also soft and welcoming, liked the message btw. :um


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> I think it's THREAD SAVIN TIME.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/?media=v6cVja4I5cYqBzf58


I can't believe that is your voice. i mean I can because it sounds like your personality online, just different voice tone.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^Yeah I don't think my voice fits me well. I sound totally different in my own head. In my head PEACE OUT MY HOMIES also sounds really cool.



kiirby said:


> I always read your posts in Alan Rickman's voice. It disappoints me that you don't actually sound much like him.


I'm torn between being mildly offended and so estatic you put Alan Rickman's voice anywhere near my own person that I'm aroused. I can't tell which.

Also, silentcliche has a sexy man voice. When his deep tones filled my ears I felt an inexplicable urge to make him a steak, dust his house, and raise his children.

.


----------



## MattFoley (Dec 5, 2009)

This is my favorite thread by far.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

Yeah, a bit better than those other Just For Fun topics.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Cheesecake said:


> Yeah, a bit better than those other Just For Fun topics.


:rain


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

silentcliche said:


> Best thread fo'eva! Thanks for keeping it alive everyone. Thou art brave souls indeed.
> 
> This is either a proposition for everyone or just the ramblings of a crazy man. You decide:
> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vkBibFIwWSUtgZ0Fh


:lol I will not _show_ a maniacal laugh, but yours is excellent! I like how you say "maniacal".


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vtwO4ME7VNrQcQupP


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

This thread isn't dying under my watch.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Canadian Brotha said:


> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vtwO4ME7VNrQcQupP


Love your accent!


----------



## tazzycat (Jan 10, 2011)

http://vocaroo.com/?media=v6Mv1ANopIf76crox

It's kinda sad how long it took me to get the guts to do this lol


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

^
Didn't notice a southern accent :O but that might be because I'm surrounded by my mom who supposedly has a southern accent too ^_^ and yes....I have had many friends who's entirely vocab consisted of omg and like and you would think being college things would get atleast alittle better lol


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I think Canadian Brotha should totally be on the radio. Super captivating voice!


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

^ Agreed. He's got steez out the knees. Very smooth. I like my steak medium rare, by the way 

I also didn't detect any southern drawl, tazzycat. You sound a-okay in my books. Thanks for the contribution.

This thread is like my baby. It must be nurtured and fed with your Vocaroo submissions. Please keep my baby alive. You don't want its death on your conscience, do you?


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^I've even started sending Vocaroo's in my PM's.

:hide


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

melissa75 said:


> Love your accent!





Perfectionist said:


> I think Canadian Brotha should totally be on the radio. Super captivating voice!





silentcliche said:


> ^ Agreed. He's got steez out the knees. Very smooth. I like my steak medium rare, by the way


Thanks all! I love this thread, it's great


----------



## Kustamogen (Dec 19, 2010)

booooooooooooooooored

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vdKLiaw9LF9LWsPrI


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vWKnu5ymR6ud7SBwr

I just couldn't speak in english... my accent made me cringe so badly.
But I'll give a cookie to anyone that can decode my message


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Stilla said:


> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vWKnu5ymR6ud7SBwr
> 
> I just couldn't speak in english... my accent made me cringe so badly.
> But I'll give a cookie to anyone that can decode my message


What's wrong with an english accent?! Ya wimp.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

kiirby said:


> What's wrong with an english accent?! Ya wimp.


Oh were to start... :b 
But nah I just don't think the world is ready for my swenglish that is all.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

CrashMedicate said:


> You may have to turn your speakers up to hear. Lousy microphone.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vaFsEqRtGAWrjjars


The aliens have landed!

I want to post something but I don't know what the eff to say.


----------



## BOBBB (Aug 15, 2010)

Stilla said:


> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vWKnu5ymR6ud7SBwr
> 
> I just couldn't speak in english... my accent made me cringe so badly.
> But I'll give a cookie to anyone that can decode my message


o m g that is the coolest language EVER!! :boogie


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Kustamogen said:


> booooooooooooooooored
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vdKLiaw9LF9LWsPrI


You sound so Calgarian :sigh :b


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

This sounds really **** and not like me at all. I hope to God that I don't sound quite this lacklustre and miserable in person, but anyway. Here I am reading a tiny bit of Murakami.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^OH MY GOSH ACCENT CITY! Wheeeeeeee.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Heh, thanks Perfectionist


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Yes! I can never get enough of Brit accents, glad you went for it Tutli!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

^


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Wow, it's great to hear you tutliputli. What a beautiful accent! Such a lovely voice.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

^ Aww, thank you! Glad you like it. I adore yours.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Oh yes! With one Brit down, the others will fall into line. It's all going according to plan...


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Okay I wasn't going to post this but oh well now I am.

IrishK posted a clip of her singing the alphabet backwards. That same night I sent her this in a pm. She threw down a gauntlet, okay?! I HAD TO PICK UP THE GAUNTLET.

Boys, don't all propose at once.

http://vocaroo.com/?media=v3XkyCVQugteMgasG

PS this is only half the song I chickened out halfway through. I can do the last two verses too though.


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> Okay I wasn't going to post this but oh well now I am.
> 
> IrishK posted a clip of her singing the alphabet backwards. That same night I sent her this in a pm. She threw down a gauntlet, okay?!
> 
> ...


Very impressive!!! :clap


----------



## keithp (Mar 13, 2007)

This was me about 5 years ago, my voice got a little deeper, but still sounds very similar.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> Okay I wasn't going to post this but oh well now I am.
> 
> IrishK posted a clip of her singing the alphabet backwards. That same night I sent her this in a pm. She threw down a gauntlet, okay?! I HAD TO PICK UP THE GAUNTLET.
> 
> ...


Haha, that was amazing! I love your voice and accent, very soothing.

Btw, does anyone know how you delete your recording? I feel a bit paranoid.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

BOBBB said:


> o m g that is the coolest language EVER!! :boogie


Hahaha :b

Tutliputli I don't know how you delete it but you shouldn't worry, I think you have a very nice voice!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Well if anyone knows how, please let me know! Thank you Stilla


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Oh crap. No, I didn't make an account. Damn.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> Oh crap. No, I didn't make an account. Damn.


Now you can't delete it mwahahahahaha. Seriously though, your voice is probably one of my favorites I've heard on this thread so far.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

CrashMedicate said:


> edit - ok I think this one is of better quality
> 
> http://www.vocaroo.com/?media=veqoauQOiBaeftqYB


Love your voice! I expected some kind of NY accent, but I don't hear it?

Also, Perfectionist's song is HILARIOUS. I don't know what she was saying, but it was seriously great :lol.

Tutliputli's accent is just wonderful .

So nice to hear everyone's voices!


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

Here is me singing the "Nations of the World" song from Animaniacs:

http://vocaroo.com/?media=v7JvdPXQehfSo0fMb

:b

BTW, sorry for the annoying background noise. I had to replace the fan on my computer and the refurbished one they gave me is loud and annoying.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

^Haha. How long did it take you learn all that?


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Can you read me bed time stories tutli?:b


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

Cheesecake said:


> ^Haha. How long did it take you learn all that?


I learned it back when I was in college. I think it took two or three days to learn. I recite it every now and then just so I don't forget it.

I can also recite Hamlet's entire "To be or not to be" soliloquy (we had to learn that in English class in high school). I used to be able to recite the prologue to the Canterberry Tales in Old English (most pointless assignment ever, BTW), but I've since forgotten most of that.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

CrashMedicate said:


> edit - ok I think this one is of better quality
> 
> http://www.vocaroo.com/?media=veqoauQOiBaeftqYB


That does sound much better! I've told you this before you have a really cool accent and voice. I like the way you say 'duty', hehe.



MindOverMood said:


> Can you read me bed time stories tutli?:b


Ok! :b Canadian Brotha described it as 'tutli's reading circle', lol. I'll post more soon, it was just really hard posting that first one.

Thank you melissa!


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

AbsurdistMalarky said:


> Love child of Woody Allen and Kevin Spacey.





BetaBoy90 said:


> You have an interesting voice dude, it sounds deep but also soft and welcoming, liked the message btw. :um





Perfectionist said:


> Also, silentcliche has a sexy man voice. When his deep tones filled my ears I felt an inexplicable urge to make him a steak, dust his house, and raise his children.





melissa75 said:


> :lol I will not _show_ a maniacal laugh, but yours is excellent! I like how you say "maniacal".


First off, how rude of it of me that I haven't thanked these people yet. A thousand apologies.

That was awesome Jnmcda0. Animaniacs was one of my favourites cartoons growing up. Do you know the US state capitals song too?

You sounded like Darth Vader in the beginning there CrashMedicate. I'll admit I was a little disappointed that wasn't your real voice but you still sound cool.

And has anyone been able to decipher what Stilla said? It's sounded innocuous enough but I can only imagine she's talking about razing villages, ravaging the women, and salting the earth or something equally Viking-esque.


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

silentcliche said:


> That was awesome Jnmcda0. Animaniacs was one of my favourites cartoons growing up. Do you know the US state capitals song too?


No, I haven't learned that one. Maybe I'll work on that.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

melissa75 said:


> Love your voice! I expected some kind of NY accent, but I don't hear it?


Thanks! I have a slight accent at times but I disguise it well I suppose. You have a nice voice yourself, enjoyed hearing the Texas accent 



tutliputli said:


> That does sound much better! I've told you this before you have a really cool accent and voice. I like the way you say 'duty', hehe.


Haha, thank you. Your voice is enchanting! I like the way you say "opporunities" 



silentcliche said:


> You sounded like Darth Vader in the beginning there CrashMedicate. I'll admit I was a little disappointed that wasn't your real voice but you still sound cool.


Darth Vader eh? Lol, thanks. You have a distinct, fun-sounding voice. Very cool.

The rest of you all sound great as well! Keep 'em coming :clap


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vIaztJa2oPPCr1l3n

I said 'good' weirdly, lol. Oh well. Maybe I'll post a small thing I've written another time, but I'm exhausted and I don't feel like it atm.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

"Chartless" (not heartless, lol!) by Emily Dickinson

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vlPuabn3h21e8hXC7


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vGNV4Nh6Sr130zKj2


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Thanks E for getting this thread going again =)


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Neptunus said:


> "Chartless" (not heartless, lol!) by Emily Dickinson
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vlPuabn3h21e8hXC7


:yay That was awesome!

I'd totally do the reading/reciting thing if I ever got some privacy, but I rarely have the house to myself, and I'm too self-conscious to record myself when I know that my family might be able to overhear it. Someday, though! (And when the time comes, I'll be ready--I'll lay some Chaucer on y'all!)


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ Thanks! :blush

Yes, I dare you to read the Canterbury tales! :lol 

And I double dare you to read some of the more... eh, naughty bits. :b


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Aw, it's Neptunus!

You sound different than I pictured. I kindof read your posts in the the voice of Ariel's Dad in the Little Mermaid.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ Actually, my alter-ego sounds very similar to him.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Keith said:


> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vGNV4Nh6Sr130zKj2


You have a very nice voice, Keith. Beowulf - good choice! :yes


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Hello other voices of SAS people, am I welcome into this here club?

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vELyBc3QmNQXMYPzd


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

BetaBoy90 said:


> Hello other voices of SAS people, am I welcome into this here club?
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vELyBc3QmNQXMYPzd


You sound exactly the way I expected! Nice.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

tutliputli said:


> You sound exactly the way I expected! Nice.


By nice, you meant hot, don't worry no one will think any less of you for saying it.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vXakhrbnLEIppExfq
this is me... not saying anything too extraordinary. Didn't sing a tune or anything of that sort.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

ahhh did I kill the post?


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Haydsmom2007 said:


> ahhh did I kill the post?


It's only been half an hour since you posted that message. Give it at least a week than we can officially say you killed it


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

okay I'll come back next week. lol I thought this post seemed like fun.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

BetaBoy90 said:


> Hello other voices of SAS people, am I welcome into this here club?
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vELyBc3QmNQXMYPzd





whiteWhale said:


> http://vocaroo.com/?media=v5ER8lTyeusWB7oCV





Haydsmom2007 said:


> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vXakhrbnLEIppExfq
> this is me... not saying anything too extraordinary. Didn't sing a tune or anything of that sort.


You guys sound SASsy. :lol

Keith - nice reading on Beowulf .


----------



## crsohr (Dec 30, 2010)

BetaBoy90 said:


> Hello other voices of SAS people, am I welcome into this here club?
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vELyBc3QmNQXMYPzd


I think I just died of laughter, sounded like an animal passing wind in the beginning! Did you lower the pitch or something? :lol You don't sound like any 'female' I know either. Yeah I just figured out you put that to fool people lol.



need2bnormal said:


> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vS3nZNV1BG6o0gFNa
> 
> :hide ...


I love that Owl City song. You do have a nice singing voice and is that you playing the guitar too? I couldn't hear you very well though, my only request would be to either turn your mic up or sing closer to it. But it's a yes from me.:b



Haydsmom2007 said:


> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vXakhrbnLEIppExfq
> this is me... not saying anything too extraordinary. Didn't sing a tune or anything of that sort.


Well I cared! I think you sound quite cute actually.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

need2bnormal said:


> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vS3nZNV1BG6o0gFNa
> 
> :hide ...


Aww, that was really cute! Keep on singin'. Always wished I had a nice singing voice. Sing it girl!

Nice to hear some new voices around here.
You guys rock .


----------



## Silent Image (Dec 22, 2010)

http://vocaroo.com/?media=v8n8IksiR9IG1WGCB

I suck but oh well


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

^:eek You have an awesome voice Needy!!


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

sounds great needs :yes


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Needs you sound incredible!! Very good singing voice :yes


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vS3nZNV1BG6o0gFNa
> 
> :hide ...










Holy ****!!!!!!

Your voice is amazing. I'm so jealous. Keep singing. You are so talented. :nw

Can I haz your autograph?


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Ok. You can hear me in this video. LMAO This was many years ago. 

Oh I just noticed this thread is quite old. Sorry for kicking such an old thread


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

You guys are brave. I think I would post a thousand pictures before I put my voice up here.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ If you have an mp3 player that can record, you can do it that way.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

CabecitaSilenciosa said:


> Hey, this is cool! I wish I would have discovered this thread earlier. A lot of the voice clips are no longer avaliable.  I would do one, but I don't have a microphone.


Are you using a laptop? It may have a mic built in


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

need2bnormal said:


> :hide ... there please no one tag it - I might take it down .. giving me SA putting it up!
> 
> .... as you can hear my birds are singing along too.
> 
> And yeah that is my guitar too.


Wow! You have a beautiful voice.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

http://vocaroo.com/?media=v8JRNPgkBpsOVQPaZ

"and by talk I mean type...cause this is the internet"

lololololol I am so cool

and by cool I mean lame.

Also sometimes I forget to breathe when I talk..so that's why I sound out of breath at some parts...haha yeah.

I emphasize really random words I just noticed....okaaaaay I better hurry up and post this b/c I am definitely having second thoughts right about now.. :afr


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

anymouse said:


> alright, i'll do two posts in one. first, me being silly making references only some will get..
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vrb5i3hrahDRfED2i
> 
> ...


lol you're dog knew just when to bark.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

anymouse said:


> alright, i'll do two posts in one. first, me being silly making references only some will get..
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vrb5i3hrahDRfED2i
> 
> ...


:yay


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

need2bnormal said:


> :hide ... there please no one tag it - I might take it down .. giving me SA putting it up!
> 
> .... as you can hear my birds are singing along too.
> 
> And yeah that is my guitar too.


why did you accept my friendship request here and not on youtube?...please tell me thats your real account


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

anymouse said:


> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vrb5i3hrahDRfED2i


Love it!!! You train that puppy well :lol.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vOI028o3bmwb73EJB

:hide


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ You have a nice voice, Aphexfan! Very friendly sounding!


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

^
Thank you! =]


----------



## Berlusconi (Feb 1, 2011)

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vnOnLRyH9kwEIkaLv


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Similar to Eddie Murphy I think.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> You have an awesome voice and don't sound like a man .  You're voice is quite soothing. :squeeze awesome posting it.


aww thank youuuu :squeeze


----------



## room101 (Nov 5, 2010)

Aww anymouse I loved your voice! :yay


----------



## room101 (Nov 5, 2010)

anymouse said:


> :cry i'm sorry :cry
> i got SA and deleted. :rain
> a thank you, in reply...
> 
> ...


Yay, a personalized recording! 

You're not neurotic or nerdy! And your voice has a very comforting tone to it


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Me, reading (fittingly enough, since I have a terrible voice) "The Man Whose Pharynx Was Bad" by Wallace Stevens (the sound quality is really poor, so I don't even know why I'm bothering posting it, but whatever):

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vGt00X4vx8rQdmTxO

:hide


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

anonymid said:


> Me, reading (fittingly enough, since I have a terrible voice) "The Man Whose Pharynx Was Bad" by Wallace Stevens (the sound quality is really poor, so I don't even know why I'm bothering posting it, but whatever):
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vGt00X4vx8rQdmTxO
> 
> :hide


Wow, I want to sound intelligent when I speak too! Not fair!


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Mercurochrome said:


> Wow, I want to sound intelligent when I speak too! Not fair!


Tip: read something written by someone intelligent, and it's pretty easy to pull off.

Thanks, though. :hide


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

anonymid said:


> Tip: read something written by someone intelligent, and it's pretty easy to pull off.
> 
> Thanks, though. :hide


That would be hindered by my mumbling and mispronouncing of things/words. But I'll try it some day. Yes, I strive to be able to read aloud.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

I love this thread and everyone in it. For reals.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I always thought anymouse was a guy... Lol, that was a surprise.


----------



## room101 (Nov 5, 2010)

^ anymouse what've you got to say to this guy? I say we beat him up :b klown's goin' downnn


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Lol, no offense or anything at all. I don't know why I thought that really.

Okay, time to hide. :hide


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

This thread needs more anymouse voice clips, get on it.


----------



## room101 (Nov 5, 2010)

thekloWN said:


> Okay, time to hide. :hide


Or you know.. you could plea bargain and post another recording *mischievous smile*


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

room101 said:


> Or you know.. you could plea bargain and post another recording *mischievous smile*


Nein, danke.

I already posted one and it was humiliating. :b


----------



## room101 (Nov 5, 2010)

Drats. I tried..


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

No, it should still be there... I think Vocaroo deletes them automatically after a while though.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

anymouse said:


> i know though, i need to not post, thus not have to delete, i know. because it's very rude of me to delete. please don't remind me. :rain


Do it for me kid


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

...must...fight...urge.... to....comment....


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I wanna play too  don't know what to say tho


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

au Lait said:


> http://vocaroo.com/?media=v8JRNPgkBpsOVQPaZ
> 
> "and by talk I mean type...cause this is the internet"
> 
> ...


interesting


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

thekloWN said:


> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vIaztJa2oPPCr1l3n
> 
> I said 'good' weirdly, lol. Oh well. Maybe I'll post a small thing I've written another time, but I'm exhausted and I don't feel like it atm.


That's what I thought you would sound like.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

I love you all but I think sophiek is winning so far.

If it ever looks like I posted something here it means my account was hijacked and you should tell the mods.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

stranger25 said:


> interesting


idgi


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vHq1HY3InlPiSM3k3

Instead of reading something intelligent, I read from John Cage's Empty Words (ParteIII)


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

It has all interference like TV audio (not from me) in the background when I record.


----------



## SarahClare (Feb 18, 2011)

I want to make a voice clip but I have no idea what to say.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

anymouse said:


> :yay


Thanks for listening. The non-Cage music in the background actually works well, I think.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Mercurochrome said:


> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vHq1HY3InlPiSM3k3
> 
> Instead of reading something intelligent, I read from John Cage's Empty Words (ParteIII)


Like! :yay


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> :squeeze , aww! I am sorry you are sick ... I hope you get some rest and feel better soon!


Thanks.  No rest though, leaving for work in a couple of minutes. :|


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

I am bored, so I read so Poe.

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vAESUgVZzk5phZ1MM


----------



## SarahClare (Feb 18, 2011)

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vTzbsbfPqasDx7NWD
:um

brb hiding in a cave.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

SarahClare said:


> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vTzbsbfPqasDx7NWD
> :um
> 
> brb hiding in a cave.


ooooh you sound neat.


----------



## daniel1989 (Feb 14, 2011)

Something like that

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vs9M6jRxayfbXZVVJ


----------



## SarahClare (Feb 18, 2011)

Haydsmom2007 said:


> ooooh you sound neat.


I sound like a manatee.


----------



## daniel1989 (Feb 14, 2011)

You sound fine Sarah.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vbokKtPVupia2jpcW

LAUNDRY MUST BE DONE.


----------



## SarahClare (Feb 18, 2011)

Perfectionist said:


> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vbokKtPVupia2jpcW
> 
> LAUNDRY MUST BE DONE.


Ooooh what musical did you see? :O
+ good luck with laundry.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

i tried...do i have to sign up to get the "media=" link?

http://vocaroo.com/downloadtemp/Vocaroo_vvzs3PvK1hCURiPdl.wav


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

SarahClare said:


> I sound like a manatee.


Hahahahaha wtf?? That's not what I had pictured when I listened to it.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

rap voice time fam?


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

http://vocaroo.com/?media=v6RzzH9XwOZLwyjU4

weee


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

daniel1989 said:


> Something like that
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vs9M6jRxayfbXZVVJ


that was exciting


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Haydsmom2007 said:


> http://vocaroo.com/?media=v6RzzH9XwOZLwyjU4
> 
> weee


doing this has cured me of my weed addiction...honestly...if i wanna get "high" i can just come here...im being serious...i dont need weed anymore...you sound very calm like everyone else


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Implicate said:


> I am bored, so I read so Poe.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vAESUgVZzk5phZ1MM


Nice!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Edit: nevermind


----------



## FadeToOne (Jan 27, 2011)

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vv2vVu9e2VszRDn6Q

wanna hear a foreign language?


----------



## Giraffe (Sep 7, 2010)

FadeToOne said:


> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vv2vVu9e2VszRDn6Q
> 
> wanna hear a foreign language?


Portuguese, right?


----------



## FadeToOne (Jan 27, 2011)

Giraffe said:


> Portuguese, right?


haha well you're on the right continent  (this smiley totally does not look like a : p )


----------



## LatchKeyKid (Jul 30, 2010)

FadeToOne said:


> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vv2vVu9e2VszRDn6Q
> 
> wanna hear a foreign language?


This shocked me because I was _not_ expecting to hear my mother tongue. :lol


----------



## ImmortalxApathy (Feb 19, 2011)

I sound so retarded. I hate my voice.

http://vocaroo.com/?media=v4XSXkL41snAeWIHL


----------



## FadeToOne (Jan 27, 2011)

LatchKeyKid said:


> This shocked me because I was _not_ expecting to hear my mother tongue. :lol


lol. Kude jiveesh?


----------



## FadeToOne (Jan 27, 2011)

ImmortalxApathy said:


> I sound so retarded. I hate my voice.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/?media=v4XSXkL41snAeWIHL


Not sure where in America you live, but I like that accent nonetheless.


----------



## ImmortalxApathy (Feb 19, 2011)

FadeToOne said:


> Not sure where in America you live, but I like that accent nonetheless.


LoL, It's funny that you should mention "accent", Because I'm not really from anywhere to adapt to a way of lifestyle and such.:um But Thank You for the comment.:b


----------



## bafranksbro (Feb 19, 2011)

My voice through any sort of recording sounds completely different than it does in person, my voice is so complex it can't be recorded accurately.. been that way since I was a kid. :lol


----------



## FadeToOne (Jan 27, 2011)

ImmortalxApathy said:


> LoL, It's funny that you should mention "accent", Because I'm not really from anywhere to adapt to a way of lifestyle and such.:um But Thank You for the comment.:b


lol well technically everyone has an accent, even if its one mushed together from different places. I should know, I've always had to move around countries.


----------



## LatchKeyKid (Jul 30, 2010)

FadeToOne said:


> lol. Kude jiveesh?


I live in Canada. My folks immigrated a long time ago.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vEHLTwprW5U5jEFWO

Me saying Hi, urghh. lol :blush


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

ImmortalxApathy said:


> I sound so retarded. I hate my voice.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/?media=v4XSXkL41snAeWIHL


You sound really cool! Love your accent.


----------



## BoysDontCry (Feb 9, 2011)

Balrhghahghahg, I was nervous ._.
http://vocaroo.com/?media=vo0jrvZYfSP49XhxE


----------



## PinknLime (Feb 28, 2011)

Crazy how we think we sound so bad but in actuality we sound GREAT!
kudos to everyone who did this!!
I may try later


----------



## popeet (Dec 8, 2005)

^


----------



## popeet (Dec 8, 2005)

I'm not much of a jeerer.


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

I've been trying to build up the courage to record one..I mean I recorded a couple but I can't stand my voice


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

I don't have anything to record with so your out of luck but I can tell you. I have an Afrikaans accent (cause my family is from South Africa, I was born in Canada however) it only really Manifests itself around other South Africans but when it comes to people here I generally sound like any other Canadian it was especially true in school. 

I can sometimes speak very soft and its often hard to make out what I'm saying that's often due to being extremely nervous or just being very gentle and other times if I'm agitatted, I'm overly excited or someone asks me to repeat because it sounds like I'm mumbling then I will raise my voice and also when I'm talking to my girlfriend I tend to be more comfortable so I speak up. ha ha Maybe I'll sing for you someday or find some place to record my voice.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm trying to think of something to say, right um here goes nothin'

Ahhhh I chickened out, tomorrow sure..


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Because my real life isn't embarrassing enough:

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vNiw0HEq5vrkLs2Kk

:|


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

i used to think that i sounded 'interesting'...but then i listened to a recording of myself a few months ago and realized I actually sound like a valley girl.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

atticusfinch said:


> i used to thought i sounded 'interesting'...but then i listened to a recording of myself a few months ago and realized I actually sound like a valley girl.


Post plz, k thx.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Ape in space said:


> Because my real life isn't embarrassing enough:
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vNiw0HEq5vrkLs2Kk
> 
> :|


You did really well and have a great voice, even the ape noises sounded pretty cool, lol.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

StevenGlansberg said:


> Post plz, k thx.


so you can giggle at it? no thank you.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Ape in space said:


> Because my real life isn't embarrassing enough:
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vNiw0HEq5vrkLs2Kk
> 
> :|


Aww. That made me smile


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Your laugh at the end was too cute



CabecitaSilenciosa said:


> Is this topic accessible to guests?? :afr


Yes, but maybe a mod can move it to *Member Photo Albums*


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

CabecitaSilenciosa said:


> Ugh, I hate my voice. I hate how I say things. I sound like such a dork. I don't have a pleasant voice at all. I also feel at some point I starttalkinglikethis. And the part where I say video it's like "VIDEO".
> 
> Is this topic accessible to guests?? :afr
> 
> http://s259.photobucket.com/albums/hh289/Dani_the_Beat/?action=view&current=100_5306.mp4


Wow you sound WAY different than what I pictured you sounding like. It's good to finally hear you


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vjMHDokUmcBLT7qsI

God, I sound so weird on a mic. :sus


----------



## Aarmin (Feb 27, 2011)

diamondheart89 said:


> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vjMHDokUmcBLT7qsI
> 
> God, I sound so weird on a mic. :sus


Can you read me some bed time stories? :b


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Aarmin said:


> Can you read me some bed time stories? :b


Do you want to get nightmares ? :b


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Necro [email protected]
cool thread, it's too bad most of the links are dead. 

My boring accentless voice. :hide

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vZLXeTZn6mkfWCmbr


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

Daniel89 said:


> Necro [email protected]
> cool thread, it's too bad most of the links are dead.
> 
> My boring accentless voice. :hide
> ...


You sound so posh! :yes


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

Daniel89 said:


> Necro [email protected]
> cool thread, it's too bad most of the links are dead.
> 
> My boring accentless voice. :hide
> ...


:yay what's playing in the background? xD


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I was wondering what happened to this thread yesterday.. O-o;; That's a creepy coincidence... x.x


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

I sound like the wobbly-voiced teenager on The Simpsons, but if he was English. :/


----------



## Scarlet Tanager (Jun 17, 2011)

I SOUND LIKE A PIP SQUEAK. :no


----------



## LuxAeterna (Aug 13, 2010)

Fun!

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vgYCShyOdh9gXt8zD


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

atticusfinch said:


> i used to think that i sounded 'interesting'...but then i listened to a recording of myself a few months ago and realized I actually sound like a valley girl.


:rofl Haha, same here...(minus the thinking I sounded interesting before part :b).


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

dontworrybehappy said:


> :rofl Haha, same here...(minus the thinking I sounded interesting before part :b).


SAS demands a dontworrybehappy recording! :wife :b


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vqlpZ0Yxy1xwfgRLE

Bad sound quality because Im talking into a pair of headphones.


----------



## LuxAeterna (Aug 13, 2010)

jsgt said:


> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vqlpZ0Yxy1xwfgRLE
> 
> Bad sound quality because Im talking into a pair of headphones.


Not liking the fireworks, huh? :b


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

LuxAeterna said:


> Not liking the fireworks, huh? :b


I dont think theyre shooting off fireworks...it sounds like a bunch of small bombs going off. :idea:afr


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

page one.


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

...


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

This is what I sound like when trying to hold back tears. I've never been able to actually say something like this out loud before. I'll probably take this down really quick >.<

*poof*


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

http://vocaroo.com/?media=v7ITxNG53fCfehoJT


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Oh my. That sounded amazing.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

BluButterfly said:


> http://vocaroo.com/?media=v7ITxNG53fCfehoJT


That was amazing! Very nice job!


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

Aww thanks guys!


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Aphexfan said:


> SAS demands a dontworrybehappy recording! :wife :b


If you post yourself singing "Twinkle Twinkle, Little Star" I'll do it. :b
I don't even have a mic anyway, I tried using my headphones and you can barely hear me.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Aww , what if I sang Im alittle teapot then :lol


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Aphexfan said:


> Aww , what if I sang Im alittle teapot then :lol


Deal!! :hs :b


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

dontworrybehappy said:


> Deal!! :hs :b


, alright but that means you have to do a recording with your headphones! :b


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Aphexfan said:


> , alright but that means you have to do a recording with your headphones! :b


Okay, but if anyone catches me I'm blaming you! :b


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Aphexfan said:


> Aww , what if I sang Im alittle teapot then :lol





dontworrybehappy said:


> If you post yourself singing "Twinkle Twinkle, Little Star" I'll do it. :b
> I don't even have a mic anyway, I tried using my headphones and you can barely hear me.


This I gotta hear.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

lonelysheep said:


> This I gotta hear.


:rofl

You need to post too!! :b


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

dontworrybehappy said:


> :rofl
> 
> You need to post too!! :b


I can't. I don't have a mic or headphones, otherwise I would.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

lonelysheep said:


> I can't. I don't have a mic or headphones, otherwise I would.


:rain


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

dontworrybehappy said:


> :rain


Everybody, everybody, let's get into it.
Get stupid.
Get it started, get it started, get it started.
Let's get it started (ha), let's get it started in here. Let's get it started (ha), let's get it started in here. 
Let's get it started (ha), let's get it started in here. Let's get it started (ha), let's get it started in here. 
Yeah.

:banana :teeth :b


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

^:haha


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

lonelysheep said:


> This I gotta hear.


Haha first I gotta work on my hardcore thrashmetal version of im a little teapot :lol


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Aphexfan said:


> Haha first I gotta work on my hardcore thrashmetal version of im a little teapot :lol


hahahaha :clap


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Alright heres what I have so far :lol

http://vocaroo.com/?media=v1MYSc8YGa0cuyMRY


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

Aphexfan said:


> Alright heres what I have so far :lol
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/?media=v1MYSc8YGa0cuyMRY


lmao


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

Can I do an r'n'b/soul version??


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Aphexfan said:


> Alright heres what I have so far :lol
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/?media=v1MYSc8YGa0cuyMRY


:yay :yay :yay OMG!! :lol Luuuuuvvv it!!!! 

I need more time to record mine...there's too many people around. :afr :b


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Aphexfan said:


> Alright heres what I have so far :lol
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/?media=v1MYSc8YGa0cuyMRY


That was good! I like it! :clap


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

BluButterfly said:


> Can I do an r'n'b/soul version??


Dooo it!!


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

dontworrybehappy said:


> :yay OMG!! :lol Luuuuuvvv it!!!!
> 
> I need more time to record mine...there's too many people around. :afr :b


:yay glad you enjoed it! :lol, I cant believe I just did a country version of im alittle teapot :haha, aww tell them to get out then!! :wife



> Can I do an r'n'b/soul version??


Sure!! Might try for a gospel version next time :con lol


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

lonelysheep said:


> That was good! I like it! :clap


Haha glad you liked it! :b


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

Aphex, that was great dude!!

Just got a guitar so Im tempted to do a heavy metal/acoustic version of Im a little teapot. Hmmmm


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vrmqzduWPVfuwfcQp :b


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

BluButterfly said:


> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vrmqzduWPVfuwfcQp :b


, your voice sounds fantastic!! :clap, Ill leave it to the people who can actually sing to do im alittle teapot covers :b


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

BluButterfly said:


> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vrmqzduWPVfuwfcQp :b


Very nice! :clap


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

lol thanks


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

BluButterfly said:


> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vrmqzduWPVfuwfcQp :b


Wow!! :nw


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

jsgt said:


> Aphex, that was great dude!!
> 
> Just got a guitar so Im tempted to do a heavy metal/acoustic version of Im a little teapot. Hmmmm


Thanks! , I think I just started a revolution of doing im alittle teapot covers :lol


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

dontworrybehappy said:


> Wow!! :nw


Thank you, my dear.


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

I literally have never played anything on a guitar before and after watching a youtube beginners vid, Ive got a basic tune...kinda.

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vKYp2QMEJPhCgJ3wW

Blu: you have a beautiful voice!


----------



## Nameless Someone (Oct 21, 2010)

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vks89PljGOLuSPNlD

I like this thread.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

I only managed to say two sentences. :hide lol :b I had to use my camera because it wasn't loud enough on my headphones and I think I sound kind of depressed and it cut off the last word, but oh well lol.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

dontworrybehappy said:


> I only managed to say two sentences. :hide lol :b I had to use my camera because it wasn't loud enough on my headphones and I think I sound kind of depressed and it cut off the last word, but oh well lol.


 You sound nice Katie :clap


----------



## Nameless Someone (Oct 21, 2010)

dontworrybehappy said:


> I only managed to say two sentences. :hide lol :b I had to use my camera because it wasn't loud enough on my headphones and I think I sound kind of depressed and it cut off the last word, but oh well lol.


You sound adorable <3


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Vip3r said:


> You sound nice Katie :clap


Thanks Dan.


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

dontworrybehappy said:


> I only managed to say two sentences. :hide lol :b I had to use my camera because it wasn't loud enough on my headphones and I think I sound kind of depressed and it cut off the last word, but oh well lol.


D'awww... I like your voice! Very nice! :clap


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Nameless Someone said:


> You sound adorable <3


Thank you!  I like your voice, you sound really friendly.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

dontworrybehappy said:


> I only managed to say two sentences. :hide lol :b I had to use my camera because it wasn't loud enough on my headphones and I think I sound kind of depressed and it cut off the last word, but oh well lol.


:yay love it!! :yay


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

lonelysheep said:


> D'awww... I like your voice! Very nice! :clap


Thanks!!


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Aphexfan said:


> :yay love it!! :yay


Thank you!!


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

dontworrybehappy said:


> Thanks!!


Hmmm... maybe i'll use my camera too. :um


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

lonelysheep said:


> Hmmm... maybe i'll use my camera too. :um


 do it :yes


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Vip3r said:


> do it :yes


Haha... i'll see what I can do.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

lonelysheep said:


> Haha... i'll see what I can do.


:yay


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

lonelysheep said:


> Haha... i'll see what I can do.


 :banana:banana


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

I can't figure out how to record. My camera is too complicated.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

lonelysheep said:


> I can't figure out how to record. My camera is too complicated.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

lonelysheep said:


> I can't figure out how to record. My camera is too complicated.


 b


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Vip3r said:


> b


You should post yours. :b


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

lonelysheep said:


> You should post yours. :b


^ I second that!


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

lonelysheep said:


> You should post yours. :b


:hide I might, I will think about it. :b


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Okay, I think I got! Hold on!

I was really nervous. :hide


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

lonelysheep said:


> Okay, I think I got! Hold on!
> 
> I was really nervous. :hide


 :yay


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Here is mine: http://vocaroo.com/?media=vLhQ1N47HQIONfP8y

I was super nervous and the mic cut out a couple of times so sorry if it is a little hard to hear. :afr


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Vip3r said:


> Here is mine: http://vocaroo.com/?media=vLhQ1N47HQIONfP8y
> 
> I was super nervous and the mic cut out a couple of times so sorry if it is a little hard to hear. :afr


Aww, you have a nice voice!


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

I was talking really soft because I didn't know how loud it would come out. As you can tell, i'm not use to socializing. :hide


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

dontworrybehappy said:


> Aww, you have a nice voice!


 thanks


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

lonelysheep said:


> I was talking really soft because I didn't know how loud it would come out. As you can tell, i'm not use to socializing. :hide


 Awww, you have an adorable voice!


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

lonelysheep said:


> I was talking really soft because I didn't know how loud it would come out. As you can tell, i'm not use to socializing. :hide


Awwww, you sound soo cute!!


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Vip3r said:


> Here is mine: http://vocaroo.com/?media=vLhQ1N47HQIONfP8y
> 
> I was super nervous and the mic cut out a couple of times so sorry if it is a little hard to hear. :afr


You have a great voice! :clap


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Vip3r said:


> Awww, you have an adorable voice!





dontworrybehappy said:


> Awwww, you sound soo cute!!


Thank you.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

lonelysheep said:


> You have a great voice! :clap


 Thank you.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vjv8Q4YJsj0ca2h84

because I enjoy embarrassment.


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

argh it's awful. sorry. and it cut off the beginning. :lol
anyway here it is.


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

Emma your voice
I think It's beautiful really


----------



## Dan iel (Feb 13, 2011)

This is a video I made, tried to do a voice over for a video project I wanted to do. It is so cringe worthy when I play it back ahhhhh. I guess I sound a bit posh 

By the way Rainbowone... Stop worrying so much what you sound and look like! Then again we all should perhaps haha.


----------



## Dan iel (Feb 13, 2011)

You all sound great!


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

rainbowOne said:


> argh it's awful. sorry. and it cut off the beginning. :lol
> anyway here it is.


You're SO cute...


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

I'll probably delete this out of embarrassment soon, but in the name of exposure therapy: http://vocaroo.com/?media=veqytzHijiupdJkX2


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

I somehow managed to get this after only 3 takes. I get really choked up when I try to talk online.

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vDGNgumErY1HQfPrF


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

pointy said:


> I somehow managed to get this after only 3 takes. I get really choked up when I try to talk online.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vDGNgumErY1HQfPrF


Aussie accent!! :heart


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

http://vocaroo.com/?media=v3KqmNbHEwPFCMSrR


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vRciYTYDgikWobMNz

Ahhh, I am insane! :banana


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

SuperSky said:


> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vRciYTYDgikWobMNz
> 
> Ahhh, I am insane! :banana


Aussie accents are awesome. (Same goes for Pointy )

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vEaSfo6JaeASkOSe9

Yes...this is what I do when I'm unemployed and bored... :afr


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

^^^^^^^ Sounds like a super funky psycadelic steam engine! Nice beatboxing


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

More please.


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

Rixy said:


> Aussie accents are awesome. (Same goes for Pointy )
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vEaSfo6JaeASkOSe9
> 
> Yes...this is what I do when I'm unemployed and bored... :afr


My face listening to this:

:shock
:sus
:um
:blank


:clap


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

I like your voices.

Mine is odd sounding to me.
I decided to sing instead of talk.
It's not very good, but whatever lol.

I'm such a hick :\
:wife


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

^Cute!


----------



## FridgeRaider (Jul 13, 2011)

Haha, might aswell post mine too. Oh God. Tv in the background. :'>

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vOgWXCytZJEZ98LJE


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

Gonna regret this. Little song. :blush :blush

Sorry.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

rainbowOne said:


> Gonna regret this. Little song. :blush :blush
> 
> Sorry.


:clap Mellifluous.


----------



## FeelingUnoriginal (Jul 13, 2011)

Rixy said:


> Aussie accents are awesome. (Same goes for Pointy )
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vEaSfo6JaeASkOSe9
> 
> Yes...this is what I do when I'm unemployed and bored... :afr


Haha, that was epic! I used to beatbox but I gave up. I would do a recording but its 1AM and I don't think anybody will be too happy about being woken up by my horrible attempts at making music with my mouth.


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

Godless1 said:


> :clap Mellifluous.


Had to look that up. Thank you


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Vin disels twin brother


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

rainbowOne said:


> Gonna regret this. Little song. :blush :blush
> 
> Sorry.


You have a nice voice.


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

My voice: http://vocaroo.com/?media=vgGwEuPKb4ZvKjwgU

Woah that was scary.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

pointy said:


> I somehow managed to get this after only 3 takes. I get really choked up when I try to talk online.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vDGNgumErY1HQfPrF


You sound like a nice guy. Yep, the Aussie accent.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

josh23 said:


> My voice: http://vocaroo.com/?media=vgGwEuPKb4ZvKjwgU
> 
> Woah that was scary.


 You have a deep radio voice for a 17-year-old.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

rainbowOne said:


> Gonna regret this. Little song. :blush :blush
> 
> Sorry.


It was a nice rendition .


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> It was a nice rendition .


Thanks :blush

bleh I regret posting it now though :/


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

Erm, I guess I could try this..
http://vocaroo.com/?media=v5LV1CvFVJQwUbA1y

I probably sound incredibly weird because I was a bit nervous to record that.


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

^^ You have a cute voice :yes


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

Listening to myself is always embarrassing. http://vocaroo.com/?media=vF0xZbrCjKEP99jiD :facepalmsmileyhere:


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

Ballerina said:


> Listening to myself is always embarrassing. http://vocaroo.com/?media=vF0xZbrCjKEP99jiD :facepalmsmileyhere:


 :clap
Hahah that was unexpected. You're a cutie. Chat to me any time! :yes


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

josh23 said:


> :clap
> Hahah that was unexpected. You're a cutie. Chat to me any time! :yes


What was unexpected, that I'm an alleged cutie? Ahaha aww!


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

Ballerina said:


> What was unexpected, that I'm an alleged cutie? Ahaha aww!


Hahah no I expected that bit  I meant the (very interesting) speech. Haha I expected the normal: "Hey fellow SASers this is what I sound like!!!! Peace out!" (or something of that). But you just kept going and going 
:lol


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

uncategorizedme said:


> Erm, I guess I could try this..
> http://vocaroo.com/?media=v5LV1CvFVJQwUbA1y
> 
> I probably sound incredibly weird because I was a bit nervous to record that.


I wouldn't have guess you were 16 just by listening to your voice. You sound mature for your age as well


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

MindOverMood said:


> I wouldn't have guess you were 16 just by listening to your voice. You sound mature for your age as well


Really? Well thank you.


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

josh23 said:


> Hahah no I expected that bit  I meant the (very interesting) speech. Haha I expected the normal: "Hey fellow SASers this is what I sound like!!!! Peace out!" (or something of that). But you just kept going and going
> :lol


Awh. HAHAHAHAHA. Oh jeeze yeah, beasts from Scottish folklore and colourblind people. I don't really notice when I go on tangents, have to work on concision as teachers note. Their eyes go glassy after the twentieth slide. 


MindOverMood said:


> I wouldn't have guess you were 16 just by listening to your voice. You sound mature for your age as well


Same, she definitely sounds legal. I love her accent.

Thanks for reminding me about Formspring too.


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

MindOverMood said:


> I wouldn't have guess you were 16 just by listening to your voice. You sound mature for your age as well


This :yes


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

Ballerina said:


> Same, she definitely sounds legal. I love her accent.
> 
> Thanks for reminding me about Formspring too.


Legal? :lol Well I guess that could be a good thing.  I didn't think I had an accent, but thank you, I like yours too!


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

josh23 said:


> ^^ You have a cute voice :yes


Just saw this, thank you.


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

uncategorizedme said:


> Erm, I guess I could try this..
> http://vocaroo.com/?media=v5LV1CvFVJQwUbA1y
> 
> I probably sound incredibly weird because I was a bit nervous to record that.


Wow, you sound exaaaaaccltly like my friend, only with a canadian accent! She does that little sigh/laugh thing too!


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

rainbowOne said:


> Wow, you sound exaaaaaccltly like my friend, only with a canadian accent! She does that little sigh/laugh thing too!


Really? That's interesting! You have a very pretty voice by the way.


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

Oh my goodness, the Australian accents are absolutely perfect. XD And that's Josh23, pointy and SuperSky. ;D


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

uncategorizedme said:


> Legal? :lol Well I guess that could be a good thing.  I didn't think I had an accent, but thank you, I like yours too!


Bow chika wow wow. It's very light. Aw, thank you!


----------



## kippan (Jun 4, 2011)

rainbowOne said:


> Gonna regret this. Little song. :blush :blush
> 
> Sorry.


<3


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

uncategorizedme said:


> Erm, I guess I could try this..
> http://vocaroo.com/?media=v5LV1CvFVJQwUbA1y
> 
> I probably sound incredibly weird because I was a bit nervous to record that.


Oh my God.. that sounds nothing like you!


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Ballerina said:


> Same, she definitely sounds legal. I love her accent.


This is canada!! Where sixteen is (almost) always legal!!


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> http://vocaroo.com/?media=v2N8xBH4oWwtOwJCE


Whoa..:um


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

AudreyHepburn said:


> Oh my God.. that sounds nothing like you!


Really? You don't think? My voice usually sounds like that in recordings, I don't much like it though. I always thought I sounded like that on the phone too, but I guess you would know if I didn't! :b


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vHtH8pYRAvTos9jnR


----------



## mrmarc (Jul 10, 2011)

There were a few vids on you tube of me but i took them down before any one saw them lol, but i've been told i sound like paul o'grady...i really dont know how to take that xD


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

Ballerina said:


> Listening to myself is always embarrassing. http://vocaroo.com/?media=vF0xZbrCjKEP99jiD :facepalmsmileyhere:


Very cute! You put a smile on my face about 2 seconds into the recording.


----------



## Arrested Development (Jun 3, 2010)

Hoth said:


> I'll probably delete this out of embarrassment soon, but in the name of exposure therapy: http://vocaroo.com/?media=veqytzHijiupdJkX2


lol Hoth! I like your voice :yes


----------



## spacebound_rocketship (Nov 21, 2009)

gregoryonline said:


> I wasn't sure what to say.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/?media=v9KmYKVTvRACTFLWU


Hi back at you :b
You have a really nice voice


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vMX8OCIDAHk4s9GKB


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

gregoryonline said:


> I wasn't sure what to say.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/?media=v9KmYKVTvRACTFLWU


GREG! You sound GREAT!


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

After a bunch of recording's, this is what I have come up with:

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vI3Ssan6RhOBDAx3S

Yeah...AWKWARD MOMENTSSSSSSSSS!


----------



## spacebound_rocketship (Nov 21, 2009)

The most boring video you will ever watch.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

gregoryonline said:


> I wasn't sure what to say.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/?media=v9KmYKVTvRACTFLWU





gregoryonline said:


> I really had trouble recording for several reasons. 1) my mic is cheep. 2) I have an Air Conditioner and two fans running. And lastly the people I live with make lots of noise! So as soon as they decided to leave, I had to quickly turn off the fans and pick up the mic. It took me 3 recordings just to get what I got. Glad it's over. :lol


Wow - you actually have a radio voice. I could picture/hear you on a radio show. SASsy.

I have central air, and two fans trying to bring air up from downstairs. It doesn't work very well :lol.


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

I tried doing this in my own voice, hate my voice and couldn't do it so here is my Kermit/Pee Wee laughter instead.
http://vocaroo.com/?media=v9fyRpNQXwHHAtd8f


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

moxosis said:


> I tried doing this in my own voice, hate my voice and couldn't do it so here is my Kermit/Pee Wee laughter instead.
> http://vocaroo.com/?media=v9fyRpNQXwHHAtd8f


:lol That was pretty awesome.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

GunnyHighway said:


> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vMX8OCIDAHk4s9GKB


You have a good voice, dude!


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Bah! Why did I do that...


You sound like a normal guy.


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

gregoryonline said:


> I wasn't sure what to say.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/?media=v9KmYKVTvRACTFLWU


You have a good voice dude!


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

- deleted -

I hate my stupid accent


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Okay, something something:

http://vocaroo.com/?media=v2ORtzktqnB28zQVu


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Mercurochrome said:


> Okay, something something:
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/?media=v2ORtzktqnB28zQVu


You have a great voice! However, I feel like you're trying to brainwash me with your random words...ha.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

melissa75 said:


> You have a great voice! However, I feel like you're trying to brainwash me with your random words...ha.


Yay! We need some southern accent Melissa back in this thread!


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Mercurochrome said:


> Yay! We need some southern accent Melissa back in this thread!


Noooo wayyyy :no. But, if I had an awesome boston accent, I would be all over it!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

melissa75 said:


> Noooo wayyyy :no. But, if I had an awesome boston accent, I would be all over it!


Boston accent is easy. Go for it! Talk about the Red Sox! Act like a radio show announcer from Dorchester!

Edit: And I am embarrassed by my mispronunciation of half the words!


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

Ape in space said:


> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vjXwRStOCtt445Zpf
> 
> I hate my stupid accent


I only noticed a slight accent, but it didn't sound bad at all. It's cool that you posted your first attempt. It takes me on average like 20 tries before I find one I'm ok with :lol



Mercurochrome said:


> Okay, something something:
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/?media=v2ORtzktqnB28zQVu


I have no idea what the f**k you're talking about, but awesome nonetheless.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

mrbojangles said:


> I have no idea what the f**k you're talking about, but awesome nonetheless.


Hey, no bypassing the swear filter (according to MillenniumMan "not nice" and "breaking forum guidelines")!


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

you'll have to max the volume 
http://vocaroo.com/?media=vj9GZi0P4oPYJrFFO dunno wat to say so... sori, bybye :tiptoe


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

You sound as cute as you do look


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

gregoryonline said:


> I wasn't sure what to say.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/?media=v9KmYKVTvRACTFLWU


You have a _GREAT _voice! :clap


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vQXHdhuuqpWfqHc7u

I sound really weird. I don't really sound like that. Heh, it may be just the recording doing that.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Bahahahahahah I love this recording.

I had a bunch of vocaroo windows open from this thread and I GOT REALLY CONFUSED OKAY?!

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vY2tF5CzXxyZW1Gjt

Ape in Space - sorry


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> Bahahahahahah I love this recording.
> 
> I had a bunch of vocaroo windows open from this thread and I GOT REALLY CONFUSED OKAY?!
> 
> ...


Way to destroy a perfect recording with my crappy-*** voice, lol.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Perfectionist said:


> Bahahahahahah I love this recording.
> 
> I had a bunch of vocaroo windows open from this thread and I GOT REALLY CONFUSED OKAY?!
> 
> ...


Hahahaha amazing! Your Canadian-accented panic is the greatest thing.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Good fun listening to everyone!

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vAyQS1VRpNNSGPacJ


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

x


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

papaSmurf said:


> Hahahaha amazing! Your Canadian-accented panic is the greatest thing.


I had no idea panic had an accent! Man listening to that cracks me up though.

It seems so weird to me when people enjoy a Canadian accent. First off, I have no idea what it is, and second, whatever it is, it must be really bland.



Ospi said:


> Good fun listening to everyone!
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vAyQS1VRpNNSGPacJ


Australiiiiiaaaaaan accennnnnnnt yummmmmmm


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Perfectionist said:


> It seems so weird to me when people enjoy a Canadian accent. First off, I have no idea what it is, and second, whatever it is, it must be really bland.
> 
> Australiiiiiaaaaaan accennnnnnnt yummmmmmm


The Canadian accent is just ever so slightly different from 'merican talk, which I think is what makes it so entertaining. It's like you guys are bizarro versions of us.

Seconding approval of magical Australian accents.


----------



## J J Gittes (Jun 20, 2011)

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vesxJAS17opuKZwaK 
Nasal as heck yo


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

piscesvixen said:


> Your voice is so clear and coherent  I wish mines was like that lol.


Thanks. Your turn! :clap


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vGkDpTO0PXGaB9Ieq


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Did a new one

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vhhI2HrQC6xwNLBoF


----------



## HipHopHead (Jun 17, 2010)

u guys are brave my voice is one of the things im really self concious about and i mean REALLLY self concious


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

Pisces, you sound like a sweetheart. ^^^^^^^^^^^Do iiiiiiiiiiiiitt

Here is a new recording of me.

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vC7Otavs6TDpm4eMV


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

skygazer said:


> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vGkDpTO0PXGaB9Ieq


Sounds hot.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

gregoryonline said:


> I wasn't sure what to say.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/?media=v9KmYKVTvRACTFLWU


You have a great voice Greg!


skygazer said:


> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vGkDpTO0PXGaB9Ieq


'Every Breath You Take' :clap :boogie I love that song! You have a great voice, very pleasant to listen too.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

Bwahahaha it's not hot, but thanks Ape  Your accent is alright. I have an accent too and can't say certain words such as "musician"


and @Vip3r: nope but good guess, it's actually 'Red Flags and Long Nights.' Thanks Vip3r



:tiptoe


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

skygazer said:


> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vGkDpTO0PXGaB9Ieq


:clap :yay

Everyone sounds great!


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

rainbowOne said:


> You sound so posh!


 I forgot all about this thread, I still don't think I have an accent. Anyway I decided to record my voice again this time attempting an actual sentence.

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vXX0M58Df0GhlGA0e


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

pointy said:


> http://vocaroo.com/?media=v5716zf1j28UUlWBf
> 
> I felt really anxious, so I ended up freezing up quite a bit and talking slowly. >_>


Ah, Pointy! SASsy voice! 
Sllllooooowww talk is what Dr. Richards uses for CBT. It calms you down and give you a bit more force in what you are saying.

You did really well :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Ape in space said:


> Did a new one
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vhhI2HrQC6xwNLBoF


i dont hear an accent at all. you just sound "canadian"..ie. no accent



jsgt said:


> Pisces, you sound like a sweetheart. ^^^^^^^^^^^Do iiiiiiiiiiiiitt
> 
> Here is a new recording of me.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vC7Otavs6TDpm4eMV


you have a very friendly sounding voice


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vYeJW9E3xbDkMCXcj

This is the first time I've done this, so I'm a bit nervous. I didn't say too much... Hopefully I don't sound too lame. :um

I probably do. Who wishes people a good day?


----------



## Lanter (Aug 3, 2011)

It's actually really fun to be able to hear all your voices. I must've spend the last 30 minutes listening. I never really was sure what to do with my future, but I think I am going to become a creepy internet stalker. It really seems to be laid out of me.

Anyhow, here's mine! http://vocaroo.com/?media=v7CvVPOtdBNZBrauV

Edit: also yeah, noon was supposed to be afternoon. I couldn't come up with the word! D:::::


----------



## Lanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Cheesecake said:


> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vYeJW9E3xbDkMCXcj
> 
> This is the first time I've done this, so I'm a bit nervous. I didn't say too much... Hopefully I don't sound too lame. :um
> 
> I probably do. Who wishes people a good day?


You actually really have this semi-rough, pseudo-badass voice thing going. Cool, but not too cool. If I was a girl, I'd probably totally want to insert my thing into you. But I am pretty sure I am not.

But all jokes aside, I really liked your voice.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

Lanter said:


> It's actually really fun to be able to hear all your voices. I must've spend the last 30 minutes listening. I never really was sure what to do with my future, but I think I am going to become a creepy internet stalker. It really seems to be laid out of me.
> 
> Anyhow, here's mine! http://vocaroo.com/?media=v7CvVPOtdBNZBrauV
> 
> Edit: also yeah, noon was supposed to be afternoon. I couldn't come up with the word! D:::::


Pure Awesomeness!! Accents rock!


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

Disarray said:


> I forgot all about this thread, I still don't think I have an accent. Anyway I decided to record my voice again this time attempting an actual sentence.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vXX0M58Df0GhlGA0e


Great voice! Aussie accents are wicked!


----------



## thegeekinthepink (Sep 24, 2010)

decided to give it a shot.

it would be great if someone could answer my question on the clip.

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vrk54EFGIYcOHd74j


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

thegeekinthepink said:


> it would be great if someone could answer my question on the clip.


You kinda do, but it's verrrrry subtle. Like I could only pick it up on certain words.


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

thegeekinthepink said:


> decided to give it a shot.
> 
> it would be great if someone could answer my question on the clip.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vrk54EFGIYcOHd74j


Yeah you do have an accent... I think everyone does really. To me you sound completely American


----------



## thegeekinthepink (Sep 24, 2010)

here is me singing lol

http://vocaroo.com/?media=veEJngollrjZT47K1


----------



## Ambient (Aug 16, 2011)

HipHopHead said:


> u guys are brave my voice is one of the things im really self concious about and i mean REALLLY self concious


If I can do it, you can too.

http://vocaroo.com/?media=ve0ZXuMsnCpjcuDdg

Out of curiosity, am I the only one here with a speech impediment? I didn't get a chance to go through all of them, and it seems the ones older than a month have been deleted from the server already.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Lanter said:


> It's actually really fun to be able to hear all your voices. I must've spend the last 30 minutes listening. I never really was sure what to do with my future, but I think I am going to become a creepy internet stalker. It really seems to be laid out of me.
> 
> Anyhow, here's mine! http://vocaroo.com/?media=v7CvVPOtdBNZBrauV
> 
> Edit: also yeah, noon was supposed to be afternoon. I couldn't come up with the word! D:::::


Omg, I like your accent.


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

The extent of my singing is lazy, off-key refrains in the shower, but for the hell of it. My microphone distorts and mauls my voice anyway. http://vocaroo.com/?media=vuYRnP8OzSAmeAvgn
http://audioboo.fm/boos/484384-off-key-singing

When I said I heard it from josh23, I meant I heard it from him. :boogie



thegeekinthepink said:


> here is me singing lol
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/?media=veEJngollrjZT47K1


Woah, nice! It's a little muffled but it's obvious you're great.



Ambient said:


> If I can do it, you can too.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/?media=ve0ZXuMsnCpjcuDdg
> 
> Out of curiosity, am I the only one here with a speech impediment? I didn't get a chance to go through all of them, and it seems the ones older than a month have been deleted from the server already.


I can't hear *any* type of impediment at all.











Lanter said:


> It's actually really fun to be able to hear all your voices. I must've spend the last 30 minutes listening. I never really was sure what to do with my future, but I think I am going to become a creepy internet stalker. It really seems to be laid out of me.
> 
> Anyhow, here's mine! http://vocaroo.com/?media=v7CvVPOtdBNZBrauV
> 
> Edit: also yeah, noon was supposed to be afternoon. I couldn't come up with the word! D:::::


You speak scarily good English. SCARILY.



Cheesecake said:


> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vYeJW9E3xbDkMCXcj
> 
> This is the first time I've done this, so I'm a bit nervous. I didn't say too much... Hopefully I don't sound too lame. :um
> 
> I probably do. Who wishes people a good day?


Me!



Disarray said:


> I forgot all about this thread, I still don't think I have an accent. Anyway I decided to record my voice again this time attempting an actual sentence.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vXX0M58Df0GhlGA0e


Aussie - I agree with Lanter, it's tough. All is NOT good in the hood.



jsgt said:


> Pisces, you sound like a sweetheart. ^^^^^^^^^^^Do iiiiiiiiiiiiitt
> 
> Here is a new recording of me.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vC7Otavs6TDpm4eMV


Aw, you sound sweet. :yay


----------



## Ambient (Aug 16, 2011)

Ballerina said:


> The extent of my singing is lazy, off-key refrains in the shower, but for the hell of it. My microphone distorts and mauls my voice anyway.


Actually, it makes it sound like it's playing from an antique phonograph. You have a beautiful voice.



Ballerina said:


> I can't hear *any* type of impediment at all.


Thanks. I know we are all harder on ourselves than we should be, but I definitely heard me lisp on "exercise" and various other /s/ sounds. But I am still relieved that it isn't as noticeable to other people.


----------



## itisgoingtobefine (May 15, 2011)

Ballerina said:


> The extent of my singing is lazy, off-key refrains in the shower, but for the hell of it. My microphone distorts and mauls my voice anyway.
> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vuYRnP8OzSAmeAvgn
> 
> When I said I heard it from josh23, I meant I heard it from him. :boogie
> ...


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

Ambient said:


> Actually, it makes it sound like it's playing from an antique phonograph. You have a beautiful voice.
> 
> Thanks. I know we are all harder on ourselves than we should be, but I definitely heard me lisp on "exercise" and various other /s/ sounds. But I am still relieved that it isn't as noticeable to other people.


Thanks  "We'll Meet Again" was recorded in 1939 by Vera Lynn, who is funnily enough a traditional pop singer, as are many of my favourite artists - Dean Martin, Peggy Lee, Sammy Davis Jr., Ella Fitzgerald, Frank Sinatra. A couple of musically pretentious people have discussed jazz, ragtime, swing, the blues and stuff with me before. When they derided and mocked artists like Katy Perry and Lady Gaga before listing songs by Sinatra, Martin, Day, Shore, Vaughan, Fitzgerald etc which are traditional pop, considered pop in their time of the 40's and so on, I really delighted in telling them so. Music isn't wine. Although antiquated music does agreeably have a lot of charm for the sake of being antiquated; most music can take you to other places, while that stuff can take you to another time too (before I went awry). Escapism is probably a common note for people in music. But the people I spoke to had it all wrong~

I was definitely oblivious to it. If you had one, so did I. :teeth


piscesvixen said:


> You have a really pretty voice


I dunno, but thank you  The new quote notifications class everyone as male aha. "Ballerina, piscesvixen has recently quoted you in a post he made. " 


itisgoingtobefine said:


> You sound as beautiful as you look!  And Josh23 is a very very nice guy


You both are, aw haha. He is, I can't wait to meet up with him soon.


----------



## itisgoingtobefine (May 15, 2011)

^ Your a very lucky person!


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

Yes n_n It's going to be fun on a bun.


----------



## thegeekinthepink (Sep 24, 2010)

more of me singing lol

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vkJYX6QV8rMnwXiuF


----------



## DreamyDove (Dec 8, 2009)

King Moonracer said:


> my voice


You sound cool.... 

and the video's funny.... lmao


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

http://vocaroo.com/?media=v8uEWKu5An5hdsiBV

lol I spoke too loudly


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

phoelomek said:


> Blame it on the a-a-a-a-a-alcohol? :stu SA karaoke? I don't know. Sorry for rambling at the beginning; I'm nervous.
> 
> :hide
> 
> For reference, this is what I was trying to sing:


Good god you are a good singer!


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

meganmila said:


> Good god you are a good singer!


Thank you. That's really nice. oopsops


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I saw phelomek was the last poster in this thread and I was super excited to come in and hear her voice! Very cool singing. 

I can't come in this thread without contributing:
http://vocaroo.com/?media=vakyUlc70iYUqwltL


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

Perfectionist said:


> I saw phelomek was the last poster in this thread and I was super excited to come in and hear her voice! Very cool singing.
> 
> I can't come in this thread without contributing:
> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vakyUlc70iYUqwltL


Aw. thanks. ops

And :yay for finishing paper and moving out soon!! Hope your cold gets better. Oh, and, are you Canadian? Sounded like it but I'm pretty bad at placing accents. :b


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^Yep! Lonely end of the rink for me. It seems so weird to me that people can recognize that - I have no idea what a Canadian accent sounds like 

I feel so unmysterious.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> I have no idea what a Canadian accent sounds like


Me neither :um

Phoelomek, very nice singing voice indeed.


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

LOL, it was the "sorry" that did it for me. You said, "sore-ee." 'twas cute. :b Seems like most people in the US say either "sah-ree" or "saw-ree."


Thank you, Gunny. ops


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

phoelomek said:


> Blame it on the a-a-a-a-a-alcohol? :stu SA karaoke? I don't know. Sorry for rambling at the beginning; I'm nervous.


http://vocaroo.com/?media=vx4ZuJvCfKkMl6PIM

:clapDamn, you seem to reveal a new talent every day. You not only have a phenomenal singing voice, but you have a very pretty speaking voice to boot.


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

Godless1 said:


> :clapDamn, you seem to reveal a new talent every day. You not only have a phenomenal singing voice, but you have a very pretty speaking voice to boot.


oopsops Jeez.

I'd hardly call my manly speaking voice "pretty." xD But, thank you.


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

This is my voice, I talk most at the end of the vid






I hate hearing my own voice >_< I stumble over my words a lot too


----------



## Bloody Pit Of Horror (Aug 15, 2011)

rainbowOne said:


> argh it's awful. sorry. and it cut off the beginning. :lol
> anyway here it is.


What an absolute doll! :squeeze



Ballerina said:


> The extent of my singing is lazy, off-key refrains in the shower, but for the hell of it. My microphone distorts and mauls my voice anyway.
> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vuYRnP8OzSAmeAvgn
> 
> When I said I heard it from josh23, I meant I heard it from him. :boogie


Awesome! :clap


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

GTK said:


> Awesome! :clap


Thaaaanks.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vLkrqnD5akTNrmSj3

Gosh....I do not sound 21


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

rainbowOne said:


> argh it's awful. sorry. and it cut off the beginning. :lol
> anyway here it is.


you are adorable!


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

GTK said:


> What an absolute doll! :squeeze





trendyfool said:


> you are adorable!


:um thanks


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

I sound like a cross between a five year-old and a chain smoker. So no video... Sorry 

BUT NOW YOU KNOW!!!


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

RainbowOne, wow, that accent is fantastic. You're just entirely adorable.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

okcancel said:


> I sound like a cross between a five year-old and a chain smoker. So no video... Sorry
> 
> BUT NOW YOU KNOW!!!


But now I'm curious to know what that sounds like!


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm a curious bear too.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Ok well this is a rather large exposure exercise if I ever had one!! Singing a full song by Seal. Apologies for the high notes LOL, but I had to give them a shot.

**** it's been quoted. fml!


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Ok well this is a rather large exposure exercise if I ever had one!! Singing a full song by Seal. Apologies for the high notes LOL, but I had to give them a shot.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vvGl1eliR5ruFvMpo


Oh Reece...you've given me enough material for quite awhile...

(You got guts man, kudos)


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

Lol brave! So +1 :clap


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

southern alto.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Ospi said:


> Ok well this is a rather large exposure exercise if I ever had one!! Singing a full song by Seal. Apologies for the high notes LOL, but I had to give them a shot.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vvGl1eliR5ruFvMpo


:clap
:boogie


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

I could speak, but this is way more fun:

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vjnFLZQhkjF73Q5Eu

Breathing technique sucks though...I need to work on it.


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

Um, lol. http://vocaroo.com/?media=vNWMBBSRCFJsTJWEa It sounds better if your volume and speakers are on full blast. I've sung everywhere lately. I'm musically illiterate, and are unsure of what to term it, but do any of you know of prettyy songs sung in the same 'voice' as Fever? Contralto?? I don't sing high notes well (possibly because I'm a 50 year old man), and fare better with jazz/blues. I think. I don't know. 


Ospi said:


> **** it's been quoted. fml!


HAHA. You have balls, I can't bring myself to sing a full song. 


Rixy said:


> I could speak, but this is way more fun:
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vjnFLZQhkjF73Q5Eu
> 
> Breathing technique sucks though...I need to work on it.


Awesome, it became hardcore near the second half.


----------



## Arrested Development (Jun 3, 2010)

Ospi said:


> Ok well this is a rather large exposure exercise if I ever had one!! Singing a full song by Seal. Apologies for the high notes LOL, but I had to give them a shot.
> 
> **** it's been quoted. fml!


haha THE INTERNET IS FOREVERRR

That took some courage sir. Seriously, though you have a good voice! :yes

Maybe if you ask nicely rumjungle will delete the link...


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

http://vocaroo.com/?media=v8Kyy4w3LbojoE4zK
Feels like I'm leaving a msg on someone's ph haha, I never know what to say.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

jhanniffy said:


> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vLkrqnD5akTNrmSj3
> 
> Gosh....I do not sound 21


Even though you were whispering, I could still hear the accent, could listen to the Irish all day


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Wacky Wednesdays said:


> http://vocaroo.com/?media=v8Kyy4w3LbojoE4zK
> Feels like I'm leaving a msg on someone's ph haha, I never know what to say.


Yay kiwi accent! Love it! :yes


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

So I recorded the only song I've ever sung aloud by myself and then linked to it here, leaving it up for close to 24 hours and feeling pretty terrible about it most of the time. I've now deleted it so quoted links won't work.


----------



## itisgoingtobefine (May 15, 2011)

Wacky Wednesdays said:


> http://vocaroo.com/?media=v8Kyy4w3LbojoE4zK
> Feels like I'm leaving a msg on someone's ph haha, I never know what to say.


You sound good


----------



## HarrietTheSpy (Aug 26, 2010)

pointy said:


> So... Ospi inspired me a little. I wasn't ballsy enough to go for anything with high notes. I've never really even sung in the privacy of my own home before so I didn't do so well. Definitely didn't capture the emotions in the song. I'm happy as long as my voice isn't actually irritating though. I made an account so I could remove it even if it was quoted.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vKTw4u5OCYkWbdvz7
> 
> Time to go curl up in a fetal position for a while.


You have a nice voice ^_^


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vRBHnCqBHqY7xwp5X

Be warned, I am very strange :b


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

Rixy said:


> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vRBHnCqBHqY7xwp5X
> 
> Be warned, I am very strange :b


Accent. Oh dear. :mushy

(The only way I've found it to work for me is if I first become familiar enough with it, to the point where I could play it in my sleep; it'll feel automatic when you then go to sing. It's certainly not the most efficient or natural method, though. It's frustrating, especially if you've been playing for a long time, but going back to basics can help -- playing with a metronome, tapping your foot while playing, on to just a few simple chords while singing, etc. I'm usually not patient enough, though, so take what I say with a grain of salt! Ha. And anyway, nice sound, especially for a vocaroo recording.)


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I'm only posting this to see if anyone else thinks my voice does not sound like a girl .. I have a fear I sound like a guy ... I'm also sick so my voice is weird . :S

<Redoing it>


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

Ventura said:


> I'm only posting this to see if anyone else thinks my voice does not sound like a girl .. I have a fear I sound like a guy ... I'm also sick so my voice is weird . :S
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vuFpkWsS1kS5X5FsD


Aww I can't hear anything


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

phoelomek said:


> Accent. Oh dear. :mushy
> 
> (The only way I've found it to work for me is if I first become familiar enough with it, to the point where I could play it in my sleep; it'll feel automatic when you then go to sing. It's certainly not the most efficient or natural method, though. It's frustrating, especially if you've been playing for a long time, but going back to basics can help -- playing with a metronome, tapping your foot while playing, on to just a few simple chords while singing, etc. I'm usually not patient enough, though, so take what I say with a grain of salt! Ha. And anyway, nice sound, especially for a vocaroo recording.)


Cheers for the help. I don't think I've ever been complimented on my accent before, so thanks for that too :b


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

King Moonracer you should be doing local drama. 
I love the cat part of the video. It reminded me of Power Rangers.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I am trying to sound like a mad parakeet do I win !?

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vzNNqWfaZjxEWezEx


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

Ventura said:


> I am trying to sound like a mad parakeet do I win !?
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vzNNqWfaZjxEWezEx


Goddamnit I can't hear this one either. Now I'm pissed really pissed.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Ventura said:


> I am trying to sound like a mad parakeet do I win !?


You win for sure. :um


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

lonely metalhead said:


> Goddamnit I can't hear this one either. Now I'm pissed really pissed.


You have to wait like 20 sec's in the video to have it start .


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

uploaded this to my gaming YT account...... just a glitch I found in a video game and thought I would share.... Not very exciting, but it's what I sound like lol.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Damnit vocaroo, why won't you work for me? :<


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Think_For_Yourself said:


> uploaded this to my gaming YT account...... just a glitch I found in a video game and thought I would share.... Not very exciting, but it's what I sound like lol.


I like it


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

When I became agoraphobic, I made a few dozen personas and used them to dialogue with. This is one of my fun ones. 
http://vocaroo.com/?media=vwwonmc3uvch8rFrH
http://vocaroo.com/?media=vetQkdFtT58CXDEoo
It's sort of a commiseration and send-off since as I'm no longer agoraphobic, I'm joining support groups and stuff this week because my psychotherapist thinks it would be healthy for me to make friends (I can't imagine why







). I just realized that in 2 1/2 years I never gave any of them names. Hmm. I think it's because without names, it was easier to imagine that there were people just like that out there, and that if I were persistent, we could be real friends someday.


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

^^Your voice makes me melt. Its so beautiful! :mushy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Think_For_Yourself said:


> uploaded this to my gaming YT account...... just a glitch I found in a video game and thought I would share.... Not very exciting, but it's what I sound like lol.


Heh, not bad - I can see you being in a movie and doing a voiceover narration much like this. You have that slight Southern drawl on some words that would give the movie a homey feel. Two thumbs up. 

Oh, and speaking of Exorcist Glitch - I just downloaded the orchestral versions of the closing credits of that movie called "Fantasia for Strings" :lol. It is an interesting song when played by itself - I think the violin players actually smack the strings against the instrument a few times for dramatic effect.....or it's violin abuse :lol


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

jsgt said:


> ^^Your voice makes me melt. Its so beautiful! :mushy


LOL thanks. 


Think_For_Yourself said:


> uploaded this to my gaming YT account...... just a glitch I found in a video game and thought I would share.... Not very exciting, but it's what I sound like lol.


You've a really interesting accent, I like it.


----------



## ThatKidTotallyRocks (Oct 11, 2011)

Add Content


----------



## ThatKidTotallyRocks (Oct 11, 2011)

Just made that little ditty up after getting frustrated over the glare caused from the sun and the shiny surfaces of others' cars.


----------



## Mr Blues (Apr 1, 2011)

Like an Irishman apparently.

:b


----------



## fogoer03 (Feb 24, 2011)

ThatKidTotallyRocks said:


> Add Content


:clap


----------



## ThatKidTotallyRocks (Oct 11, 2011)

fogoer03 said:


> ThatKidTotallyRocks said:
> 
> 
> > Add Content
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## itisgoingtobefine (May 15, 2011)

ThatKidTotallyRocks said:


> Add Content


You have a nice voice


----------



## ThatKidTotallyRocks (Oct 11, 2011)

itisgoingtobefine said:


> ThatKidTotallyRocks said:
> 
> 
> > Add Content
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vemu5PBysCTOYH0u2


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

Perkins said:


> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vemu5PBysCTOYH0u2


I noticed you're banned.







Aww, I love your voice. Even when you're not kidding you sound like a humorous person. It reflects your sense of humour on the forum. :heart


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

ThatKidTotallyRocks said:


> Thank you!


Loving the accent and your singing voice


----------



## ThatKidTotallyRocks (Oct 11, 2011)

MindOverMood said:


> ThatKidTotallyRocks said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you!
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## itisgoingtobefine (May 15, 2011)

I just wrote a blog that answers this question 

Last Night/ A Voice Recording... Of An Explaination


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Me playin the guitar and singing


----------



## itisgoingtobefine (May 15, 2011)

2 more audio talks

http://vocaroo.com/?media=v7rIM6fhdM2iR4yEc

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vLDgEOGyQrFN9NWH4


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Ventura said:


> Me playin the guitar and singing


I didn't know that was you. I like it.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

meganmila said:


> I didn't know that was you. I like it.


I sound like a guy here- cos of strep throat during the time but eh. :b


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

Ventura said:


> Me playin the guitar and singing


This is really beautiful.


----------



## flarf (May 13, 2010)

Ventura said:


> Me playin the guitar and singing


hey, rad song! sounds like the sundays or like some other jangly, shoegazey bands from the UK circa 1986-1992

i would like to hear more...


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

Ventura said:


> Me playin the guitar and singing


Very nice! This sounds a lot like Lush from the early 90's.


----------



## Lanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Resurrecting this *****!
http://vocaroo.com/?media=vIQ2qdcZjiftjSLrB


----------



## Lanter (Aug 3, 2011)

ThatKidTotallyRocks said:


> Add Content


Oh, that sounds very British, or Aussie, or Irish, or Scottish or whatever. Sounds like something though, and I like it. Singing was really good too. You really got the "I-have-been-a-heavy-drinker-for-30-years" voice down. Which sounds negative, but really isn't.


----------



## ThatKidTotallyRocks (Oct 11, 2011)

Lanter said:


> ThatKidTotallyRocks said:
> 
> 
> > Add Content
> ...


Wow, thanks! I know what you mean and it isn't negative at all.


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

ThatKidTotallyRocks said:


> Add Content


Ok I totally have a crush on you now. That was wonderful. What's your background singing? It seems like you could make something of it. Really like your voice.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Yay thread revival!

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vHEdMwrP2IDYsIbpE


----------



## ThatKidTotallyRocks (Oct 11, 2011)

offbyone said:


> ThatKidTotallyRocks said:
> 
> 
> > Add Content
> ...


Wow, thanks so much!!  I don't have any training, just love singing. I really do want to make something of it. Thanks!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I have a deep, manly voice with a southern accent. :blank


----------



## Lanter (Aug 3, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> I have a deep, manly voice with a southern accent. :blank


If there is one thing that is a massive turn on, it's gruff manly voices. You don't happen to have a beard either do you? Because you might just be my perfect lady!

All jokes aside; C'MON POST I WANNA HEAR IT! :clap


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

Perfectionist I have to say you have the sweetest voice, I love the tone of your voice, argh I cringe every time I hear myself, I have this very heavy South African Accent even though I'm born here in Canada that just won't go away, I sound like a feminenen South African and people on the phone mistake me for a woman, the only time I sound gruff is well uhm I won't go into it here and when I'm singing Careless Whispers on Karaoke lmao than I can sound gruff. Sigh My girlfriend can tell you what I sound like haha she knows all about's my voice lol:no you don't want to hear me talk.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

.....


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Me covering a song with guitar and voice:

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vMKUJ7CgCp8Kyw1mc


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

http://vocaroo.com/?media=v2kMZWpciCWenMoPN


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^Awwwww, come ON! :b


----------



## Blawnka (Dec 12, 2011)

No way I can record my voice, I'd feel ridicules, cudo's to the people that did it.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vnXl04gzRkYQ5eUvl

I'm so awkward.


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

Perkins said:


> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vnXl04gzRkYQ5eUvl
> 
> I'm so awkward.


Hey hey hey, watch your ****ing language. Your voice...it's so clear. :b


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I have a bit of a potty mouth, what can I say.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

More ranting:
http://vocaroo.com/?media=vdC2w3yQ9whpev19U
http://vocaroo.com/?media=v13q4JryVHONggdHD


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vth0k9FTr54rZmi7v

:afr.. *Runs away*


----------



## acorns and insects (Nov 25, 2011)

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vC7ofMk3ji85xIo72

Haha wow, that was surprisingly hard to make myself do! I sound so awkward and nervous...


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I hope this works! It won't play for me, so hopefully it plays on here.

http://vocaroo.com/?media=v8h8ZzGzl9B6pEUDO

Another one just in case

http://vocaroo.com/?media=veNN1Gbru3yHApBLv

Edit: It still doesn't work for me! Does it work for anyone else?


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

CabecitaSilenciosa said:


> ^ It's not working for me. :/
> 
> Yeah.


:clap


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

Thought I would try this, this was really hard to make myself do but I wanted to take the challenge, I hate any type of recording of myself usually, so apologies if I sound really nervous lol :afr

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vOm1lsvUGgz4SKUuY


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Perkins said:


> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vnXl04gzRkYQ5eUvl
> 
> I'm so awkward.


Haha I love your voice! :clap


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

http://vocaroo.com/?media=vQu5Z0cnqhh7QrFIu


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

MindOverMood said:


> http://vocaroo.com/?media=v2kMZWpciCWenMoPN


LOOOOL!!

haha, needed that


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Perkins said:


> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vnXl04gzRkYQ5eUvl
> 
> I'm so awkward.


I literally just died laughing looool you sound like Melissa McCarthy btw, are you from the Midwest?


nork123 said:


> http://vocaroo.com/?media=vOm1lsvUGgz4SKUuY


Your accent is hot as hell!


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

calichick said:


> I literally just died laughing looool you sound like Melissa McCarthy btw, are you from the Midwest?


Haha, no, I'm actually from California. Born and raised, but thank you.



mezzoforte said:


> Haha I love your voice! :clap


Thank you!


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

calichick said:


> Your accent is hot as hell!


Thank you


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I really do hate the bussssss.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0qTFHKhnabI

Also: Someone give me something interesting/embarassing/funny to say/sing/whatever! I love this thread like I hate the bus.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

perfectionist said:


> also: Someone give me something interesting/embarassing/funny to say/sing/whatever! I love this thread like i hate the bus.


*Firework by Katy Perry!!*


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s09MpTEQZSbN

Didn't even proof-listen o.o *Hides*


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s08xbBBpWSND


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

Cats stuck inside a trumpet.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

I mumble a lot so sorry =]


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

My god like singing ability.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0PVKnP4dtDU


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

. :doh


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

^ not to be that random creep buttt aw >.<. Australian accents are awesome I wish I had one x) I feel like American accents are so plain


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Lol I have an American accent so I guess that's why I think it sounds plain since I'm used to it. So don't take it to personal x) and canadian accents sound a little different than ours though and there cute!


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Thanks  .... I get so nervous posting :b I sound guyish I feel


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

wickedlovely said:


> Lmao oh God.
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0Uaqnxo29XP


Hello Ray :heart .


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Me reading a short story. It's fun :yay

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0nM6sW9uimE


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

Robert Frost:

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0yTCebKRTBu


----------



## Akili (Feb 5, 2012)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0i8L8inFUhv

Me reading some of _Howl_. Straining all the while not to misspeak like I did the previous five times


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

wickedlovely said:


> :afr
> 
> This is a recording of me singing a sped up version of "Islands" by Young the Giant. If I could find a decent instrumental it would sound so much better!
> 
> ...


I loved it then when you stopped I was like "noooo why :no"


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Reading one of my favorite books, I mess up on "albino":
http://vocaroo.com/i/s0VUhZBaV8jl
Now as fast as I can, which isn't very much:
http://vocaroo.com/i/s0R2WsYUK5w4


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

edit: nevermind! will post again laterhttp://vocaroo.com/i/s0WWJTQnk7vK


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Akili said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0i8L8inFUhv
> 
> Me reading some of _Howl_. Straining all the while not to misspeak like I did the previous five times


What a nice, smooth voice.


----------



## jaymusic1992 (Dec 14, 2011)

like barry white


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I cannot believe how badly I screwed this up:

http://vocaroo.com/i/s05qNtRJvHER


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

wickedlovely said:


> :afr
> 
> This is a recording of me singing a sped up version of "Islands" by Young the Giant. If I could find a decent instrumental it would sound so much better!
> 
> ...


Amazing :yes


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

I don't know how to record one. If I did, I would totally post it :lol


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Robert Frost:
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0yTCebKRTBu


I literally was going to read the exact same thing, damn you!!:b


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Ape in space said:


> I cannot believe how badly I screwed this up:
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s05qNtRJvHER


:lol


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

myself is how I sound


----------



## Akili (Feb 5, 2012)

laura024 said:


> What a nice, smooth voice.


Thank you


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Ape in space said:


> I cannot believe how badly I screwed this up:
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s05qNtRJvHER


It kills me how adorable you are.

Edit: In like a strong manly gorilla way. I always forget I need to qualify adorableness in reference to guys. Macho adorableness!


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

Ape in space said:


> I cannot believe how badly I screwed this up:
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s05qNtRJvHER


^ Dude, that totally made my day! Fan-flipping tastic!


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> I literally was going to read the exact same thing, damn you!!:b


LOL, what are the odds?
Robbie Frost is apparently a pretty popular dude!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

A recording! To make it interesting I told an embarassing story. Don't laugh at meeeee.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0yAWIaBHO3Z


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> It kills me how adorable you are.
> 
> Edit: In like a strong manly gorilla way. I always forget I need to qualify adorableness in reference to guys. Macho adorableness!


Good thing you added that edit, or else I would have thrown my lipstick at you.



Onomatopoeia said:


> ^ Dude, that totally made my day! Fan-flipping tastic!


lol



Perfectionist said:


> A recording! To make it interesting I told an embarassing story. Don't laugh at meeeee.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0yAWIaBHO3Z


Eye leper! Shun her! :wife


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> A recording! To make it interesting I told an embarassing story. Don't laugh at meeeee.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0yAWIaBHO3Z


Aww I hope your pink eye goes away soon :squeeze  I find your voice really cute. :mushy :squeeze 

====================================================================

I have a small case of laryngitis and my voice is going in and out, so I thought I'd try anther American accent, or try to sound more american, then I normally sound.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0LEmMHdDSt9


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Ape in space said:


> I cannot believe how badly I screwed this up:
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s05qNtRJvHER


LOL I love this!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Ape in space said:


> Good thing you added that edit, or else I would have thrown my lipstick at you.


Hey it's a good thing! I like adorable and cute guys. Manly burly hot sexy man can go live in Nunavut for all I care.



Ventura said:


> I find your voice really cute. :mushy


Haha really? Aww. It's...oddly nice, to be complimented on your voice


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Here I am, though I did mess up the recording a little, but it wouldn't be me if it wasn't a little awkward.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0XmeXKjHs92

Please ignore the awkwardness XD My weirdness transcends into everything.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> Haha really? Aww. It's...oddly nice, to be complimented on your voice


Yes,,, Haha I often hear peoples voices and go "I wish my voice sounded that goood" and I hear yours and go "aww, I like her voice, such a nice sound to it"

I'm going to steal your voice box ,  :idea


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Barette said:


> Here I am, though I did mess up the recording a little, but it wouldn't be me if it wasn't a little awkward.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0XmeXKjHs92


Hello Barette. I hope you are having a good night too


----------



## Leary88 (Jun 6, 2010)

Ventura said:


> Aww I hope your pink eye goes away soon :squeeze  I find your voice really cute. :mushy :squeeze
> 
> ====================================================================
> 
> ...


xDDD. So cute. :3


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Robert Frost:
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0yTCebKRTBu


 Nice to hear ya, Ono! 


wickedlovely said:


> :afr
> 
> This is a recording of me singing a sped up version of "Islands" by Young the Giant. If I could find a decent instrumental it would sound so much better!
> 
> ...


That was quite pleasant, actually. And if it makes you feel any better, I can't hit any notes to save my life. It's bad.










Perfectionist said:


> A recording! To make it interesting I told an embarassing story. Don't laugh at meeeee.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0yAWIaBHO3Z


I may have laughed, just a teensy bit! I imagine that's the type of thing I would do. I've never had pink eye so I can't relate, but hopefully it clears up soon. :yes


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0xsFmidVk9Y

Finally got my mic to be my friend.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Ventura said:


> Aww I hope your pink eye goes away soon :squeeze  I find your voice really cute. :mushy :squeeze
> 
> ====================================================================
> 
> ...


Aww sounding nice!! :yay, I dont think Ive ever heard you outside of singing :con



IllusionOfHappiness said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0xsFmidVk9Y
> 
> Finally got my mic to be my friend.


Great voice illusion!! :yes


----------



## CoolSauce (Mar 6, 2012)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0xsFmidVk9Y
> 
> Finally got my mic to be my friend.


your voice sounds great . You sound cheerful


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Aphexfan said:


> Great voice illusion!! :yes


Thank you 



CoolSauce said:


> your voice sounds great . You sound cheerful


Thanks! I am in a relatively good mood today, that's probably why.


----------



## mike285 (Aug 21, 2010)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0xsFmidVk9Y
> 
> Finally got my mic to be my friend.


You have a nice voice.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0xsFmidVk9Y
> 
> Finally got my mic to be my friend.


Thanks IOH 

And it's really nice to hear you!!


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0uz1A0JPaGJ


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

Improvised recording *clear voice* :

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0keg8evBHtq


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Improvised recording *clear voice* :
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0keg8evBHtq


Well done!


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

Barette said:


> Here I am, though I did mess up the recording a little, but it wouldn't be me if it wasn't a little awkward.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0XmeXKjHs92
> 
> Please ignore the awkwardness XD My weirdness transcends into everything.


Awww... I like your voice!!


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Improvised recording *clear voice* :
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0keg8evBHtq


Haha, I love the accent when you say "out". (Not making fun, we Canadians just tend to pronounce that word in a funny way)


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Alright so I was messing around and made a stupid recording. I'm not drunk lol but yeah it sounds horrible.  I might be making myself look stupid, but screw it lol

http://vocaroo.com/i/s05a8CWeyTA6


----------



## GenoWhirl (Apr 16, 2011)

Probably not my best work with voice to mic, but hey I gave it a shot anyway at least I have prior experience :b

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0jW8RsODwU2


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

Unvoiced said:


> Alright so I was messing around and made a stupid recording. I'm not drunk lol but yeah it sounds horrible.  I might be making myself look stupid, but screw it lol
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s05a8CWeyTA6


Enjoyed that! *Hands you record deal!


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

ChrissyQ said:


> Enjoyed that! *Hands you record deal!


awww thank you ^_^ But no, I'm horrible and I know it lol.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0H5ByNALCeA


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

This thread will never die.


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

MindOverMood said:


> This thread will never die.


Because it's _so damn fun_ to listen to strangers, you know? ;`;


----------



## squidlette (Jan 9, 2012)

Oh, hai there. Pardon the crappy headset quality:

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0ch936yBQNv


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0VJAp5kHQ0g


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

i dont naturally sound like this http://vocaroo.com/i/s0w6TXA9BUQu


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

LordScott said:


> i dont naturally sound like this http://vocaroo.com/i/s0w6TXA9BUQu


You sound like a straight-up G.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0VJAp5kHQ0g


Hello Perfectionist. :b Pixar movies are great. I'm man enough to admit that they can _almost_ make me cry, too. :um


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0FWDGNFmwdw


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

mezzoforte said:


> You sound like a straight-up G.


lol thanks.. that comment made my day


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^ :0 :0 :0 :0

That sounded SO LOUD in my suite the people upstairs heard and think I'm a sexual deviant I know it I know it.


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

Perfectionist said:


> ^ :0 :0 :0 :0
> 
> That sounded SO LOUD in my suite the people upstairs heard and think I'm a sexual deviant I know it I know it.


I laughed out loud when i read your comment..


----------



## squidlette (Jan 9, 2012)

Perfectionist said:


> ^ :0 :0 :0 :0
> 
> That sounded SO LOUD in my suite the people upstairs heard and think I'm a sexual deviant I know it I know it.


Sooo... mezzoforte's voice was a bit _fortississimo_ ?

:-D


----------



## Mahglazzies (Apr 14, 2012)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0p1NMAZOWFH

Yeah... enjoy.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

mezzoforte said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0FWDGNFmwdw


I know where theres one going wink,wink lol


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

squidlette said:


> Sooo... mezzoforte's voice was a bit _fortississimo_ ?
> 
> :-D


Hahaha


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0dvL4ldfiYr

I finally got the guts up to do this and I sound weird >_< so no judging!


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

I sound like a spartan in real life
I can say normal things like
"I'm just going to take the rubbish out"
and it sounds like an astonishing feat.

thanks for understanding.
best regards,


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

fallen18 said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0dvL4ldfiYr
> 
> I finally got the guts up to do this and I sound weird >_< so no judging!


:heart


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Toppington said:


> :heart


 lol seriously x)


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

fallen18 said:


> lol seriously x)


No, not seriously. I hate your voice, never speak again. :b

Now seriously... I need a mic for my 50ish seconds of awkward rambling about absolutely nothing. I feel bad now.


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

wickedlovely said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0qGYujAqaeN
> 
> :lol
> 
> Don't hate braaaah.


WOW IT WAS SO INTENSE
THE AMOUNT OF INTELLECTUAL BANTER IN THIS

oh wait.

cute american voice though.

note : who lives in a pineapple under the sea?


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

wickedlovely said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0qGYujAqaeN
> 
> :lol
> 
> Don't hate braaaah.


Lmao "I think they're digging a grave?" x)


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0mgKCyw2fqJ


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

I'm not posting my voice it's too embarrassing.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

MidnightBlu said:


> I'm not posting my voice it's too embarrassing.


Aw I doubt it :teeth mines embarrassing and I still did it!


----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

I won't record myself because my computer has no sound and I have no way of playing it back to make sure I don't sound like a douche...

But I will tell you people have told me I sound like Luna Lovegood from the Harry Potter movies... My voice is quiet and maybe I sound stoned? I don't know... that's just what other people have said to me.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

MrGilligan said:


> I won't record myself because my computer has no sound and I have no way of playing it back to make sure I don't sound like a douche...
> 
> But I will tell you people have told me I sound like Luna Lovegood from the Harry Potter movies... My voice is quiet and maybe I sound stoned? I don't know... that's just what other people have said to me.


OMG aw I wish you could be able to! x)


----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> OMG aw I wish you could be able to! x)


I'd probably be too embarrassed to anyway. I always hate the sound of my own recorded voice. :afr


----------



## squidlette (Jan 9, 2012)

Lmatic3030 said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0mgKCyw2fqJ


I would soooooo fall asleep listening to you on some late night radio show..... VERY nice pipes.


----------



## flarf (May 13, 2010)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0ggTQgtCVWM


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

:no


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

squidlette said:


> I would soooooo fall asleep listening to you on some late night radio show..... VERY nice pipes.


thank ya.


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

iwearshirts said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0ggTQgtCVWM


lmao


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0ZTOGZiClha

Nothing better to do lol


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Insanityonthego said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0ZTOGZiClha
> 
> Nothing better to do lol


You sound very sassy.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

No computer mic on desktop so here..






"just sitting here, reading SAeths"


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ManOfFewWords said:


> You sound very sassy.


You mean SASsy.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jcgrey said:


> No computer mic on desktop so here..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SASsy. Why is website backwards? :eek


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> SASsy. Why is website backwards? :eek


Because im dyslexic.

No. it was mirrored for some reason.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jcgrey said:


> Because im dyslexic.
> 
> No. it was mirrored for some reason.


:lol That's cool


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_lallala
_


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

MadeinLithuania said:


> _http://vocaroo.com/i/s0Creb9EUrr8
> Ok....in lithaunian :doh
> _


You'll get your medal and ice-cream in the mail soon.


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

Skyloft said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0t0Ri0sAYY7
> Dunno, hello


i think im in love with your voice.. its cute


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

Xtraneous said:


> You'll get your medal and ice-cream in the mail soon.


_:clap:clap I'm waiting _


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Skyloft said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0t0Ri0sAYY7
> Dunno, hello
> 
> oh and
> ...


Aww your English accent >_< it's so cute! :3


----------



## GuyMontag (Dec 12, 2010)

Barette said:


> Here I am, though I did mess up the recording a little, but it wouldn't be me if it wasn't a little awkward.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0XmeXKjHs92
> 
> Please ignore the awkwardness XD My weirdness transcends into everything.


You have a sweet voice.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

GuyMontag said:


> You have a sweet voice.


Thank you!


----------



## Bowland (Apr 28, 2011)

Dreadful. And northern.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

My voice is incredibly monotone. Not very deep, but still monotone.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

All the guys (a few pages of what I've heard so far) have ridiculously nice sounding voices in here.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0CsGvt7L6SL


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

I can't describe it. I talk fast, and I have a deep voice though it's gotten a bit high compared to what it once was lol.


----------



## unbreakable damages (May 4, 2012)

I can't explain what it sounds like, but I get told I sound like I have a slight Australian accent mixed with a French accent.
But I'm from California, so..


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

SuperSky said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0CsGvt7L6SL


Sounds like the audio from a tape recorder left overnight one of those ghost hunter shows.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Barette said:


> Here I am, though I did mess up the recording a little, but it wouldn't be me if it wasn't a little awkward.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0XmeXKjHs92
> 
> Please ignore the awkwardness XD My weirdness transcends into everything.


Wow, I really like your voice. It's very light and feminine. :b


----------



## TheDane (Feb 19, 2012)

My computer is noisy, but here is my voice: http://vocaroo.com/i/s0RmB8Kh5Zda


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

I've been told that my voice sounds like the rapper Nas.


I wouldn't know for sure though because my voice sounds totally different to my ears than when it does when I hear myself on video or being recorded


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

TheDane said:


> My computer is noisy, but here is my voice: http://vocaroo.com/i/s0RmB8Kh5Zda


lol I liked how you said "Bye!"


----------



## TheDane (Feb 19, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> lol I liked how you said "Bye!"


Haha


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

arnie said:


> Sounds like the audio from a tape recorder left overnight one of those ghost hunter shows.


LOL it totally does. That constant hiss in the background :roll


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

arnie said:


> Wow, I really like your voice. It's very light and feminine. :b


Oh thank you!


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0PNNby3KH1K

lol hi I suck

I ALSO MUMBLE

maybe I should add _subtitles_

yeah yeah yeah
if anyone can't understand what I'm saying I'LL ADD SUBTITLES

or maybe I'll get bored and make another for the HELL OF IT


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Bunyip said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0PNNby3KH1K
> 
> lol hi I suck
> 
> ...


You don't like your voice? I thought it was nice. I laughed at your 3 min. long rant of the smells your bunny leaves behind. So random, haha.


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

Bunyip said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0PNNby3KH1K
> 
> lol hi I suck
> 
> ...


Ehhh, pretty much understood everything you said :/ The people who can't understand you must be deaf or something.


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Xtraneous said:


> You don't like your voice? I thought it was nice. I laughed at your 3 min. long rant of the smells your bunny leaves behind. So random, haha.


Ehhh, it's alright. I can't say I DISLIKE it. I'm just not terribly fond of it at all. And, thanks. C: .... Yeah, I was improvising because I had no idea what I was even going to say at all. :<



nonesovile said:


> Ehhh, pretty much understood everything you said :/ The people who can't understand you must be deaf or something.


Really~? AWESOME. Pretty much everyone can't understand me, lalalala I don't even know why. Then again, I usually talk faster than that sometimes I guess. O: I can even mumble LOUDLY, apparently, so I must just be quite talented.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Apparently, I have a strong British Accent.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0trMKOjy3qe

*Damn, I just notice that when I pause or stumble over my words I tend to over annuciate. (sound like an overly posh toff !)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0V9IZseDNE0

Also, my Japanese - I'm hoping to take a language qualification some point this year. 
(eagerly awaits a native to tell me I'm butchering their beautiful language :b)


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

^ yup, you do. Sounds very Southern. 

Nice Japanese btw. I want to learn at some point as well. 

I've been told I sound posh recently... not happy.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

xTKsaucex said:


> ^ yup, you do. Sounds very Southern.
> 
> Nice Japanese btw. I want to learn at some point as well.
> 
> I've been told I sound posh recently... not happy.


I'm a Midlander really, but yeah, get mistaken for a fully fledged Southerner all the time (Although, providing they don't assume I'm a Tory, I'm just about ok with it :b )

Who called ya posh ??


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Paper Samurai said:


> Apparently, I have a strong British Accent.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0trMKOjy3qe


Haha wooooow yes you dooooo.

It's fabulous though. Nice and deep. My first though was ZOMG ALAN RICKMAN. And Alan Rickman's voice is the sexiest voice aliiiiive.


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0FE2J0d2254

>.> Boondocks in the background


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Paper Samurai said:


> I'm a Midlander really, but yeah, get mistaken for a fully fledged Southerner all the time (Although, providing they don't assume I'm a Tory, I'm just about ok with it :b )
> 
> Who called ya posh ??


uni work mates. A lass next door.

Its one of things that once people know it annoys you it gets around. I'm not spiteful of it but grrrrrr :roll

Should have acted more 'I'm cool, doesn't bother me'


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

xTKsaucex said:


> uni work mates. A lass next door.
> 
> Its one of things that once people know it annoys you it gets around. I'm not spiteful of it but grrrrrr :roll
> 
> Should have acted more 'I'm cool, doesn't bother me'











Perfectionist said:


> Haha wooooow yes you dooooo.
> 
> It's fabulous though. Nice and deep. My first though was ZOMG ALAN RICKMAN. And Alan Rickman's voice is the sexiest voice aliiiiive.


Apparently I also look a bit like Benedict Cumberbatch (according to someone on this forum recently) - not a bad combination I guess . :teeth


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0O5voN9IJAM


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

arnie said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0O5voN9IJAM


You sound outgoing.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

MidnightBlu said:


> You sound outgoing.


lol, I try.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

arnie said:


> lol, I try.


That's good. It's something I need to work on for future job interviews.


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

I never realized how strange it feels talking to a computer. :lol

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0MFGfN4rP53

By the way, I meant to say "to match all of these faces with a voice." I can't even talk to my computer without messing up. :doh


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

^^^I do that too, heh


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

Thank goodness. :clap


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

I'll post the record of my voice only if you guys promise me that no one will laugh at my horrible finnish accent.


----------



## TheWeeknd (Jul 23, 2011)

uh here I go.....sry for the shaky voice I was really nervous! So you can say this is what I sound like when I'm nervous :afr

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0dN9hReDO6t


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

Secretaz said:


> I'll post the record of my voice only if you guys promise me that no one will laugh at my horrible finnish accent.


_Oh, you will talk in finnish? :clapI wasn't that brave lol_


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

MadeinLithuania said:


> _Oh, you will talk in finnish? :clapI wasn't that brave lol_


I didn't understand a word of your recording :teeth


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_****.... I wanted to say that she's brave because she will talk in english with finnish accent lol Because I decided to talk in my native language 
:troll where is my mind lol_


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

MidnightBlu said:


> You sound outgoing.


A lot of people who posted their voice here sound outgoing. :afr


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

Oh god what have I done... :afr:hide

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0RaTsk1UYt8


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Bunyip said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0PNNby3KH1K
> 
> lol hi I suck
> 
> ...


Awww your cute little southern accent!! :3 it's adorable.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

MadeinLithuania said:


> _****.... I wanted to say that she's brave because she will talk in english with finnish accent lol Because I decided to talk in my native language
> :troll where is my mind lol_


A lot of people from Eastern Europe at my Uni, speak with a Canadian/American accent almost. Why is this lol?


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s012W1Cqnj1Y

sorry if I scar your ears lol


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> Awww your cute little southern accent!! :3 it's adorable.


I have a southern accent fershizzle? I'VE BEEN WONDERING IF I REALLY DO. ;`; -Texas- 'Cause I can't really hear ittt D:


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

Paper Samurai said:


> A lot of people from Eastern Europe at my Uni, speak with a Canadian/American accent almost. Why is this lol?


_Haha, I don't know. _


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Bunyip said:


> I have a southern accent fershizzle? I'VE BEEN WONDERING IF I REALLY DO. ;`; -Texas- 'Cause I can't really hear ittt D:


lol yeah you do when you say certain things you can hear it tis cute though and you should probablly clean your rabbit cage missy! x)



Skyloft said:


> were you randomly typing stuff into google? dsajan
> 
> wait nevermind you just said that haha
> 
> you have a nice voice, mines a lot deeper don't worry!


hahaha yeah I was bored and I've heard your voice and it's adorable you have a british accent! mine is plain :c I wish I was a british person so I could have a awesome accent >_<


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

Skyloft said:


> Haha :b
> 
> I like your voice.


Thank You


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

MadeinLithuania said:


> _Haha, I don't know. _


Damn, I thought you could help me solve this perplexing mystery. :teeth I know a girl from Romania, and she speaks with such a thick Canadian accent it's genuinely amazing.


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> lol yeah you do when you say certain things you can hear it tis cute though and you should probablly clean your rabbit cage missy! x)


IKR. That poor creature. LOL. She seems fine with it, though. Ohp. /horrible owner, oh yes

...Also, I've found myself wishing I had an accent like this-- http://web.ku.edu/~idea/europe/belarus/belarus1.mp3 ='D _beautiful_

Or a hungarian accent, I'd be chill with that too yeah... O:


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Bunyip said:


> IKR. That poor creature. LOL. She seems fine with it, though. Ohp. /horrible owner, oh yes
> 
> ...Also, I've found myself wishing I had an accent like this-- http://web.ku.edu/~idea/europe/belarus/belarus1.mp3 ='D _beautiful_


Hahahah your poor bunny >_< im jk but it probablly would be good if you did that way your room doesn't smell lol and IKR British people have such cute accent they're funny but in a good way


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s012W1Cqnj1Y
> 
> sorry if I scar your ears lol


god... your voice is sexy!!


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> Hahahah your poor bunny >_< im jk but it probablly would be good if you did that way your room doesn't smell lol and IKR British people have such cute accent they're funny but in a good way


I agreeeeeeee rabbit piss is just not a welcoming odor. ;p LOL. ...should do that today yeah. maybe right now? ...hmmm. Ohhh no you have to wait until after the british guy is done talking. -forgot he was in there PFFT-


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

LordScott said:


> god... your voice is sexy!!


Hahah thanks  I didn't know talking about google could be sexy x)


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Bunyip said:


> I agreeeeeeee rabbit piss is just not a welcoming odor. ;p LOL. ...should do that today yeah. maybe right now? ...hmmm. Ohhh no you have to wait until after the british guy is done talking. -forgot he was in there PFFT-


Lmao is that like Russian?? X)


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> Hahah thanks  I didn't know talking about google could be sexy x)


it can be and will be if you talk about it


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> Lmao is that like Russian?? X)


It's Belarusian. :3 Defo similar to Russian. So is Hungarian, imo...~
But egad let me HAVE IT is what XD


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

LordScott said:


> it can be and will be if you talk about it





Bunyip said:


> It's Belarusian. :3 Defo similar to Russian. So is Hungarian, imo...~
> But egad let me HAVE IT is what XD


lmao deff a hot accent to have x)


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

fallen 18.. you should do book on tape.. i can imagine it now "the giving treet" read by fallen 18


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

LordScott said:


> fallen 18.. you should do book on tape.. i can imagine it now "the giving treet" read by fallen 18


Or the book series of "listed google crap" I'm seeing that now :yes I should write it first though...


----------



## RmZ (Mar 8, 2011)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0mNIdLOh5fN


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

RmZ said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0mNIdLOh5fN


You sound cute, yerr. ;`;


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

StrangetoBehold said:


> I never realized how strange it feels talking to a computer. :lol
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0MFGfN4rP53
> 
> By the way, I meant to say "to match all of these faces with a voice." I can't even talk to my computer without messing up. :doh


ahah...you sounded so funny..made me smile xP


----------



## RmZ (Mar 8, 2011)

Bunyip said:


> You sound cute, yerr. ;`;


Thanks :]


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

**** it, I had time.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0l5MMiQQh2A


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_Doooooooh, you have a beautiful voice >.<_


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

Xtraneous said:


> voice sounds congested and shi-


cool story.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

NatureFellow said:


> cool story.


thx best friend


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

MadeinLithuania said:


> _Doooooooh, you have a beautiful voice >.<_


hai


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

wickedlovely said:


> This is about the 100th time I've said this but your voice is FINE.
> Finally you post a recording, everyone else needed to hear dat sexy voice. ^_^
> 
> So yeah when we see each other we're going to post an obnoxious and very offensive voice recording for teh lulz, kay? <3


Aight, *****. <3

Domestic violence going on in the background and ****.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

wickedlovely said:


> Stop making weird noises on skype. :lol
> 
> But yeah it'll go something like this:
> 
> ...


Then we have s- I mean .... wat.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Hmm why not. The static is horrible, and I'm reading from some silly quote..it's the only way I don't sound too much like a rambling fool haha ^^

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0UMyAy2W5Qn


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Hmm why not. The static is horrible, and I'm reading from some silly quote..it's the only way I don't sound too much like a rambling fool haha ^^
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0UMyAy2W5Qn


Awww you have a nice voice. ^_^


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Xtraneous said:


> Awww you have a nice voice. ^_^


haha, well thank you!


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

wickedlovely said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0FgOpBNSW0Y
> 
> Loooooooooooooool.


That's how you get skinned alive and made into a coat to keep me warm during the winter.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

wickedlovely said:


> That's how you get castrated and have your parts put into jars for my entertainment.


That's how you get decapitated and have your head sent to your family for X-Mas. Then your body will be sent to some random *** ***** so he can have sex with it, *****. Stop posting and do what you're supposed to be doing right now. :|


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

wickedlovely said:


> That's how you get chained to a wall and doused in gasoline. Then I will stand there with a box of matches grinning and laughing maniacally as I light them one after another, each time throwing them closer and closer to you. Then I'll roast marshmallows over your burning body. ^_^


That's how you get a baseball bat wrapped with barbed wire shoved up your ***** and repeatedly twisted. I'll put all the blood in a bottle and then make you drink it. I'll then take the baseball bat out and beat you to death with it.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

wickedlovely said:


> That's how you get a firework shoved up your ***. I'll light the fuse and proceed to shred your lower body with a pickax, being careful not to deliver any fatal blows. When it's about to go off I'll take a step back and enjoy the pretty show. ^_^
> 
> I ALWAYS LIKED THE 4TH OF JULY, AND I LIKE RED FIREWORKS THE MOST.
> 
> We ought to stop before this thread gets locked LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL. TRUCE?


K. Finish your **** I WANNA TALK


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

^ And that is how you hijack a thread


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

JustThisGuy said:


>


beautiful


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Hooray Texas accents! All my relatives are from there.


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0tNHQ0YtQRa

This is after listening to myself talk for about 15 minutes...


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

Black And Mild said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0tNHQ0YtQRa
> 
> This is after listening to myself talk for about 15 minutes...


haha that was great XD


----------



## unbreakable damages (May 4, 2012)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0uh6nwDqN3l

This is me after allergies and a cold have gotten to my vocal chords. Excuse the nonsense rambling.


----------



## vainv (May 6, 2012)

.http://vocaroo.com/i/s0LgxzwYCpJY


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

vainv said:


> lolz
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0LgxzwYCpJY


Your spanish accent is so hot.


----------



## vainv (May 6, 2012)

.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Furious Ming said:


> Oh god what have I done... :afr:hide
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0RaTsk1UYt8


I can hear you.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

wickedlovely said:


> Rant.
> Turn volume down.
> Wee. ^_^
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0ic5Pq7aoKw


I like you're accent


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

wickedlovely said:


> Rant.
> Turn volume down.
> Wee. ^_^
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0ic5Pq7aoKw


 I'm sorry! Didn't mean to get you in trouble with that :S


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

wickedlovely said:


> Thank you! ^_^
> Where are you from?
> I typically don't get told I have an accent lolol, but I know I do to some people depending on where they live. :b


I live in Southern Oregon. Your accent kinda sounds east cost to me. But it's nice.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Wow Wickedlovely

You have a nice voice.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

^at least your voice matches your face.

Mine...


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Yes I soon will post my voice. If I get a mic you will hear the voice...... the voice of the Loveless


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

wickedlovely said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0FgOpBNSW0Y
> 
> Loooooooooooooool.


It's soda, not pop :teeth


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm too scared to record my voice. :afr


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

*deleted*


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

Neptunus said:


> .


Your voice reminds me of one of my elementary school teachers.....which is a good thing


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ I've been told I'd make a great teacher or librarian, so I take that as a complement! :b


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

neptunus said:


> *deleted*


watt noooooooooooooooooooooooo ... Nooooooooooo


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Bwhwhahhaahaa! 

Alas, SA got the best of me! :b


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:wife I'll beat the SA out of youuu


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

opcorn

This could get interesting *sips orange juice*


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Ventura said:


> :wife I'll beat the SA out of youuu


Erm, bat trumps rolling pin any day! :bat

:b


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Neptunus said:


> Erm, bats trump rolling pins any day! :bat
> 
> :b


:hide .


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:haha


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I think we have a wise guy here. :sus


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

wickedlovely said:


> Rant.
> Turn volume down.
> Wee. ^_^
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0ic5Pq7aoKw


:heart 's ???

You have a sexy mad voice! :b 
:squeeze


----------



## GuyMontag (Dec 12, 2010)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0A1fliy7XD2


----------



## GuyMontag (Dec 12, 2010)

wickedlovely said:


> Awesome voice dude. ^_^


Thanks, wicked.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0WbRDGeaZZY

Kind of loud. Also, I got ze sniffles.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Toppington said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0WbRDGeaZZY
> 
> Kind of loud. Also, I got ze sniffles.


LOL


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Toppington said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0WbRDGeaZZY
> 
> Kind of loud. Also, I got ze sniffles.


You'd be good on the radio. You've almost got THE voice.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Neutrino said:


> You'd be good on the radio. You've almost got THE voice.


I also have a face for radio. :b I've just about got it made!


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

Toppington said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0WbRDGeaZZY
> 
> Kind of loud. Also, I got ze sniffles.


Really, radio or voice acting. Consider it.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Toppington said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0WbRDGeaZZY
> 
> Kind of loud. Also, I got ze sniffles.


Yikes to the action-voice. I felt like I'd just volunteered to go skydiving or something. Otherwise cool.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

My re-attempt. Beware.
http://vocaroo.com/i/s07uXeKP5YBa


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

Toppington said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0WbRDGeaZZY
> 
> Kind of loud. Also, I got ze sniffles.


XD You *******, I had my headphones up all the way.


----------



## AfarOff (Mar 29, 2012)

Skyloft said:


> I just decided to read a scene out from The Crucible because I lack things to actually say ah
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0mMkk3SXofJ


Holy hell, you have an awesome voice. You should be a voice actress! Not even joking. And your accent is awesome!


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

nonesovile said:


> XD You *******, I had my headphones up all the way.


But... But...



Toppington said:


> Kind of loud.





AfarOff said:


> Holy hell, you have an awesome voice. You should be a voice actress! Not even joking. And your accent is awesome!


I second that. Sounds beautiful. 



SuperSky said:


> My re-attempt. Beware.
> [URL="http://vocaroo.com/i/s07uXeKP5YBa"]http://vocaroo.com/i/s07uXeKP5YBa


Why do I love it so much? :um Something about the accent combined with the soft voice. I also share the sense of humor there. *Cue something negative happening* "Fantastic!"


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

Skyloft said:


> I just decided to read a scene out from The Crucible because I lack things to actually say ah
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0mMkk3SXofJ


You have such a cute voice :b.


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

and then i saw that jack had posted his voice
and and and I was wondering why I am in the living room with my parents
with no headphones
unable to listen
so I sigh


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

Toppington said:


> But... But...


LOL it wasn't just "kind of loud" >:C


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Toppington said:


> Why do I love it so much? :um Something about the accent combined with the soft voice. I also share the sense of humor there. *Cue something negative happening* "Fantastic!"


Heh, thanks. 
Haha


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Toppington said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0WbRDGeaZZY
> 
> Kind of loud. Also, I got ze sniffles.


Jack jack jack jack jack you beautiful soul
I just listened to this ~~finally~~ and and

i can hears yer sniffles

also also also

uhm

..... -FLAIL-

there are not words for these feels

hi

i wish I was a ghost so I could stare at you
that's not creepy, in case you thought it was
so you aren't allowed to think it's creepy


----------



## Setolac (Jul 26, 2009)

Secretaz said:


> I'll post the record of my voice only if you guys promise me that no one will laugh at my horrible finnish accent.


Where is the finnish accent that you promised us?


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

No one make fun of my Kiwi accent please...


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Setolac said:


> Where is the finnish accent that you promised us?


I was about to post my voice, but when I listened this record I realized that my voice sounds really horrible.... So I decided not to post my voice


----------



## Setolac (Jul 26, 2009)

Secretaz said:


> I was about to post my voice, but when I listened this record I realized that my voice sounds really horrible.... So I decided not to post my voice


Oh come on. This is good exposure, there's no such thing as a horrible voice.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Secretaz said:


> I was about to post my voice, but when I listened this record I realized that my voice sounds really horrible.... So I decided not to post my voice


Yup, same here.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Bunyip said:


> Jack jack jack jack jack you beautiful soul
> I just listened to this ~~finally~~ and and
> 
> i can hears yer sniffles
> ...


Hmm...


----------



## Tyler Bro (Apr 27, 2012)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0ioXSCDcm54

wah


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Toppington said:


> Hmm...


Ikrrr
it's a legit remark though
I'm fairly certain it'd be at least as amusing as watching tv
especially if I could do commentary

but then I'd probably want to stare at other people as well so
:C
.....like Tom Hiddleston. Yeah. I'd haunt the **** out of Tom Hiddleston.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Bunyip said:


> I'm fairly certain it'd be at least as amusing as watching tv


:no It really wouldn't be.



Bunyip said:


> like Tom Hiddleston. Yeah. I'd haunt the **** out of Tom Hiddleston.


Sounds like a plan. The curly-haired *******...


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

It took me forever to work up the courage to do this, so no judging 

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0Hr3NFqlDqf

Dr. Seuss ftw!!


----------



## GuyMontag (Dec 12, 2010)

gustafsg said:


> It took me forever to work up the courage to do this, so no judging
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0Hr3NFqlDqf
> 
> Dr. Seuss ftw!!


Hop on Pop! Very nice.


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

GuyMontag said:


> Hop on Pop! Very nice.


I only read quality literature for my SAS friends :boogie


----------



## Tyler Bro (Apr 27, 2012)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0ioXSCDcm54

Umm... What?


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Toppington said:


> :no It really wouldn't be.


I guess it depends what show
...but I mean, hey. If you were being haunted by me-- I've got a pretty good sense of humor, ya know? So there you go. /Great/ show. I could get really creative if I hadn't just woken up so you know give me some time and I'll think something up that will just be _mind-blowing_ ok



Toppington said:


> Sounds like a plan. The curly-haired *******...


I was wondering if that was ******* or ******* and then I figured I could just say either because it'd just get bleeped anyway probably ahahahagdshdgsh unless they don't beep ******* only ***? I can't remember.
Anywho, is he a ******* in a fond way? ;D Because I could totally get into some Hiddles love, totally.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Bunyip said:


> Anywho, is he a ******* in a fond way? ;D Because I could totally get into some Hiddles love, totally.


He's simply a *******. I wouldn't call it love. Though his eyes can be quite captivating. :b


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Toppington said:


> He's simply a *******. I wouldn't call it love. Though his eyes can be quite captivating. :b


XD Yess, those eyes are gorgey. He's hilarious, though. just ... yep yep

and how he refers to loki in first person lolll

alsoIjustsawtheavengerstodayfinallyandandand

-explodes-

I think I shall record myself having a fit about it later
because okay I just need to
ramble and
yes
so then once I feel the need to ramble again because I'm obsessive I can be like
SHANDA. YOU ALREADY SAID THESE THINGS. IT IS CARVED IN STONE. it'sdoneit'sdoneit'sdoooneshhhuuuusshshhshshsh

like therapy okay

i'm dying


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Nervous Perfectionissssst.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s08Ws4eS79mJ


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

I was drinking a can of monster through a straw at the start because I didnt see it had started recording followed my a very cliche "ah" and its kind of muffled and awkward but you get the idea.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0pVd8pa6Jze


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

Perfectionist said:


> Nervous Perfectionissssst.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s08Ws4eS79mJ


I'm sure you'll be amazing as a teaching assistant!! And kudos to you for working up the courage to have a "day of exposure."



JustThisGuy said:


> You made a 26 year old man giggle. GIGGLE! Hate you for that. :no


Mission accomplished :clap


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

BreakingtheGirl said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0etEid9A6yZ
> 
> heh my apologies. I laugh inappropriately.


You sound clear/confident and the laugh is cute, thank you for posting because I thought I had killed the thread. 

I envy the Canadians and USA people here who talk so smoothly and clearly.


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

keep 'em comin guys opcorn
just don't expect me to post my voice tho, no wayz! :hide


----------



## MM Gloria (May 14, 2012)

Ha, this is a funny thread. Very entertaining. I rap though, so check my voice.


__
https://soundcloud.com/


----------



## MM Gloria (May 14, 2012)

Perkins said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0H5ByNALCeA


Oh, darn. :| Poor ballpoint pen....


----------



## flarf (May 13, 2010)

listen to me conspiratorially whisper the introductory paragraph for an essay i'm writing:

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0ECDgkCIWQM


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Okay, first try. Gosh, I sound depressed.. apologies for excruciatingly slow speech. 

edit: delete


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

iwearshirts said:


> listen to me conspiratorially whisper the introductory paragraph for an essay i'm writing:
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0ECDgkCIWQM


..... O: I don't even know what to say
but feel my positive reaction


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

iwearshirts said:


> listen to me conspiratorially whisper the introductory paragraph for an essay i'm writing:
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0ECDgkCIWQM


You are one of my favourite people.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

just been told again by one of the lasses next door I sound posh... yet again. Annoys the crap out of me.


----------



## flarf (May 13, 2010)

Bunyip said:


> ..... O: I don't even know what to say
> but feel my positive reaction


i'm feelin it, i'm feelin it



kiirby said:


> You are one of my favourite people.


hey, you're p. cool too kiirbz!


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0yeBEEUi9Q7

Don't hate. It took me ages to do this.


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

Soilwork said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0yeBEEUi9Q7
> 
> Don't hate. It took me ages to do this.


you sound like an awesome england person!


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

LordScott said:


> you sound like an awesome england person!


Funny guy!:clap


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

Soilwork said:


> Funny guy!:clap


scotland? oh sorry lol. your voice is cool though


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

LordScott said:


> scotland? oh sorry lol. your voice is cool though


Cheers. You posted a recording yet? What does someone from Jersey even sound like btw lol?


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

Soilwork said:


> Cheers. You posted a recording yet? What does someone from Jersey even sound like btw lol?


i did its a few pages back.


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

LordScott said:


> i did its a few pages back.


Ah yes, I've found it. "Yo, what's up?" I didn't realise people from Jersey sound like they were from the hood.

You learn something new every day.:boogie


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

Soilwork said:


> Ah yes, I've found it. "Yo, what's up?" I didn't realise people from Jersey sound like they were from the hood.
> 
> You learn something new every day.:boogie


i dont actually sound like that. i did the voice to prove the jersey stereotype. my voice is actually a little high


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

http://tinypic.com/r/i4qmw8/6

http://tinypic.com/r/239t6s/6


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

xTKsaucex said:


> just been told again by one of the lasses next door I sound posh... yet again. Annoys the crap out of me.


Post up a clip and let the all knowing users of SAS decide :b !


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

laura024 said:


> http://tinypic.com/r/i4qmw8/6
> 
> http://tinypic.com/r/239t6s/6


lol whats with the kermit the frog thing?


----------



## lad (Sep 26, 2011)

iwearshirts said:


> listen to me conspiratorially whisper the introductory paragraph for an essay i'm writing:
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0ECDgkCIWQM


Made me lol.


----------



## MM Gloria (May 14, 2012)

laura024 said:


> http://tinypic.com/r/i4qmw8/6
> 
> http://tinypic.com/r/239t6s/6


Haha, that was good....


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

For an accent thread a while ago I did this video...I mainly talk about the dog lol. I'll post it here too.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Bryan108 said:


> lol whats with the kermit the frog thing?


I love Kermit. :yes



MM Gloria said:


> Haha, that was good....


Thanks!


----------



## Music Man (Aug 22, 2009)

laura024 said:


> http://tinypic.com/r/i4qmw8/6
> 
> http://tinypic.com/r/239t6s/6


I love you too

and

Croak


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Music Man said:


> I love you too
> 
> and
> 
> Croak


Yayy.


----------



## factmonger (Aug 4, 2010)

Here's my singing voice...I suppose you can kind of imagine what my speaking voice sounds like from this.


----------



## factmonger (Aug 4, 2010)

cat001 said:


> For an accent thread a while ago I did this video...I mainly talk about the dog lol. I'll post it here too.


You have a lovely voice! Very pleasant and melodic.:yes


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Paper Samurai said:


> Post up a clip and let the all knowing users of SAS decide :b !


I'll do it tonight, when my family isn't around :b


----------



## factmonger (Aug 4, 2010)

sanria22 said:


> Okay, first try. Gosh, I sound depressed.. apologies for excruciatingly slow speech.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0MPQBaJbe98


Not depressed, more thoughtful and pensive  You have a very soothing voice.


----------



## factmonger (Aug 4, 2010)

iwearshirts said:


> listen to me conspiratorially whisper the introductory paragraph for an essay i'm writing:
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0ECDgkCIWQM


I love this! Now I'm interested in seeing the rest of the paper! Or having you whisper it :b


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

My voice.


----------



## flarf (May 13, 2010)

factmonger said:


> I love this! Now I'm interested in seeing the rest of the paper! Or having you whisper it :b





lad said:


> Made me lol.


hello, i'm glad u enjoyed my whisperrrrrssssss :tiptoe


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0GiCuPKV4jV


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

iwearshirts said:


> listen to me conspiratorially whisper the introductory paragraph for an essay i'm writing:
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0ECDgkCIWQM


How did I miss this before? I love it. :lol


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0GiCuPKV4jV


lol your funny.. and I :heart cranberry juice mmm :b


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

JustThisGuy said:


> You sound nice. Not depressed, just...like many, undecisive on what to say, that's all.


Actual quote was, "Hello Smithers. You're quite good at turning me on." lol. but thanks.



factmonger said:


> Not depressed, more thoughtful and pensive
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thanks. I still feel like I sound weird, but that's just me.


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

fallen18 said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0GiCuPKV4jV


Woah, that caught me off guard. I was expecting you to have a really high, almost squeaky, voice.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

JustThisGuy said:


> Edit: Oh, OK! You said the wrong thing and it made me write the wrong thing. I thought I got it wrong. It's all your fault! NOT MINE! ...I should've known the line.


 lol yeah I was correcting myself more like it. sorry. In the words of Homer: "D'oh!!!"


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

When I get time, I am going to do this so you know what a New Zealand accent sounds like.


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm too awkward to... record a proper message... without excessive pauses... and weird inflections?

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0iUZHpXqcFz


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

I sound a bit like


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

fallen18 said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0GiCuPKV4jV


Dammit! Now I have a crush on Fallen's voice.... curses!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

KiwiGirl said:


> When I get time, I am going to do this so you know what a New Zealand accent sounds like.


Same.


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Evo said:


> Same.


We have to do it by the end of the weekend okay?


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

KiwiGirl said:


> We have to do it by the end of the weekend okay?


Okay.


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Evo said:


> Okay.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Bryan108 said:


> lol your funny.. and I :heart cranberry juice mmm :b


:clap it's very yummy!



Black And Mild said:


> Woah, that caught me off guard. I was expecting you to have a really high, almost squeaky, voice.


Yeah no x) I hate my voice it's so low and nasally I wish it was higher :c



Selbbin said:


> Dammit! Now I have a crush on Fallen's voice.... curses!


pfthahah it was me talking about cranberry juice gets em every time  *sips juice*


----------



## TheWeeknd (Jul 23, 2011)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0pJHJQNDJbz

Can anyone please critique my voice? Do I sound weird? :afr thanks.


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

factmonger said:


> You have a lovely voice! Very pleasant and melodic.:yes


aw thanks very much


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

TheWeeknd said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0pJHJQNDJbz
> 
> Can anyone please critique my voice? Do I sound weird? :afr thanks.


Can definitely tell you've got Indian in you, but you speak really clearly. No reason to think badly of the Indian sound. I think you sound normal enough. 

---

Round 2

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0sOQb9Zr41i


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

It's much too awkward for me to just record my voice =/


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

Theologic said:


> It's much too awkward for me to just record my voice =/


AAHAHHAHA nice bro, nice

"Sandals in a gun fight, ***** what are you doing? This ain't the beach"


----------



## TheWeeknd (Jul 23, 2011)

Toppington said:


> Can definitely tell you've got Indian in you, but you speak really clearly. No reason to think badly of the Indian sound. I think you sound normal enough.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...


Thanks bro it means a lot. Yea I was raised In Canada my whole life but like every Indo-Canadian there will always be a little Indian sound in your voice :lol

BTW you got a cool voice yourself, you sound like a confident person.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0v76cHp8T6C

:hide


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0XuPnbQ41p9


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

delete


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Thank you.  It was my first time doing this, so I was really nervous. It took me a few tries to get it right. I have a southern accent but it doesn't sound like it in the clip. I know it was short but it was my first time doing it. I might make a longer one if I have the courage to again. :afr


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0T7spf5k6MT
:|


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Furious Ming said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0T7spf5k6MT
> :|


*Steals your Dark Souls*


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

TheWeeknd said:


> Thanks bro it means a lot. Yea I was raised In Canada my whole life but like every Indo-Canadian there will always be a little Indian sound in your voice :lol
> 
> BTW you got a cool voice yourself, you sound like a confident person.


You're welcome. I have no idea how I give off the impression that I'm confident, but alright. I'll take your word for it. :stu



Neutrino said:


> I still think there's potential :stu
> 
> small writing so you will not read - i'm in love with your voice.


You're not the first person to say that and I'll never understand it, but okay. Thanks. :b



Furious Ming said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0T7spf5k6MT
> :|


":|"? Why the ":|"? Staring at the sky is an amazingly fun pastime. I would know.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

I was going to say some stuff but I feel like **** so I just couldnt be be bothered, also I never really say super in real life so I have no idea where it came from. 

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0vMQmut39Ha


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

TheWeeknd said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0pJHJQNDJbz
> 
> Can anyone please critique my voice? Do I sound weird? :afr thanks.


I'm not sure how to critique a voice, but there is nothing weird or abnormal sounding there..you sound like a nice dude and you can definitely tell there is some Indian there but its cool mixed with your Canadian. :b


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Vocaroo doesn't work on my laptop.. My mic sounds fine on skype, but it's all static when I record on vocaroo.


----------



## Und3rground (Apr 27, 2011)

It's kind of liberating to do this in a way

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0XJJ1yKzc1s


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I'm going to regret posting this lol.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0j5ToQl8PJ6

Oh, and 
http://vocaroo.com/i/s04QzbSqengJ


----------



## TheWeeknd (Jul 23, 2011)

Elad said:


> I'm not sure how to critique a voice, but there is nothing weird or abnormal sounding there..you sound like a nice dude and you can definitely tell there is some Indian there but its cool mixed with your Canadian. :b


ha its ok...your observation was good enough. I'm happy to have an unique accent  thnx for your response!


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

Ok here goes.. http://vocaroo.com/i/s0jGZsttp6AA


----------



## strugglingforhope (Jun 13, 2009)

here we go, I'll admit it's not me in a really anxious state to be fair. http://vocaroo.com/i/s0upSQwUHQWw


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

northstar1991 said:


> Ok here goes.. http://vocaroo.com/i/s0jGZsttp6AA


Sounds, nice but I think you nearly blew my ear off at the beginning...whatever that sound was.


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm surprised. Everyone here sounds so normal/comfortable.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

northstar1991 said:


> Ok here goes.. http://vocaroo.com/i/s0jGZsttp6AA


You sound fine.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

northstar1991 said:


> Ok here goes.. http://vocaroo.com/i/s0jGZsttp6AA


What is that in the background?


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Evo, we did not do this like we said lol.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

KiwiGirl said:


> Evo, we did not do this like we said lol.


I'm too scared. :afr


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

We have to do it lol. I'll do it first when I get some time. I'm just not sure what to say.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

arnie said:


> What is that in the background?


That's the air conditioner in the background.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

northstar1991 said:


> That's the air conditioner in the background.


Well you have a nice voice anyway.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

KiwiGirl said:


> Evo, we did not do this like we said lol.


Came in here to call the both of you on that. Still waiting. :clap


----------



## kanra (Nov 27, 2011)

All my recordings sucked, just like my voice. So.. >.< I can't bring myself to post...

Aside from that, all of you guys sound really nice!


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Toppington said:


> Can definitely tell you've got Indian in you, but you speak really clearly. No reason to think badly of the Indian sound. I think you sound normal enough.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...


You have a super awesome voice, so deep.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Barette said:


> You have a super awesome voice, so deep.


Err... Thanks? :um



kanra said:


> All my recordings sucked, just like my voice. So.. >.< I can't bring myself to post...


As in quality? Because we already have no shortage of bad quality mics here. :teeth You should do it.


----------



## Und3rground (Apr 27, 2011)

TheWeeknd said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0pJHJQNDJbz
> 
> Can anyone please critique my voice? Do I sound weird? :afr thanks.


You have a distinctive voice


----------



## TheWeeknd (Jul 23, 2011)

Und3rground said:


> You have a distinctive voice


thnx  yea that's one thing I'm happy about myself I guess....everyone recognizes it's me when they hear my voice.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Scured but tempeted to post. Hm.


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

Vanilllabb said:


> Scured but tempeted to post. Hm.


Gurl don't be scurred, lol


----------



## Kaylee23 (Sep 5, 2011)

can I just describe it and call it a day? :b I can say that I don't have a typical southern accent. lol


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Kaylee23 said:


> can I just describe it and call it a day? :b I can say that I don't have a typical southern accent. lol


does NC really count as the south?


----------



## Kaylee23 (Sep 5, 2011)

arnie said:


> does NC really count as the south?


yes -_- yes it does.


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

arnie said:


> does NC really count as the south?


:lurk ...If you want to get technical, VA was a part of the confederate...


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Black And Mild said:


> :lurk ...If you want to get technical, VA was a part of the confederate...


Haven't we moved on from that? Sheeesh it's 2012 already.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0DvRp7sLNHo

now your turn alice! ;P


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Skyloft said:


> i don't feel like posting anything, go after me :b
> 
> jokes, i have kind of an older......clip thing that i did (its too late now for me to be recording myself + my sister is in my room so that'd be awkward)
> 
> ...


 darn you lol but your accent is so cuteeee!!


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0x9YEcJBrNn
posting another one just for the heck of it


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0x9YEcJBrNn
> posting another one just for the heck of it


you can talk to me all day long.. your voice is hot!


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

LordScott said:


> you can talk to me all day long.. your voice is hot!


 I wouldn't say so epicially when I'm reading a essay badly x) but thanks!


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0fQku6yNIfl


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

OMEGAAAAAAA BUMPPPPPPPPPPPPPP

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0Zobm242srw


----------



## Girl Looking Into Me (Jul 27, 2012)

Toppington said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0fQku6yNIfl


HAHAHA this surprised the hell out of me!! Made me laugh too (in a good way!) nicely done.

This is me in my caffeine induced 6am crazyness.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s03FbG7jb8p6


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

its a very unorthadox voice I have


----------



## Girl Looking Into Me (Jul 27, 2012)

Well, lets hear it then


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

People tell me my voice is fairly deep. But I always thought I sounded kinda nazely, butthurt and annoying.


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0Gepwh29QJe


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Depends. Sometimes my voice is pretty low-toned when I'm just casually talking to someone; other times when I'm excitedly talking (over quite stupid things usually XD) my voice sounds really high strung. 

As far as my speech patterns go, apparently I slur/garble my words too much and make pauses at weird places -_-


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

mardou said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0Gepwh29QJe


What were you saying?? btw lovely voice


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

BLAM: http://vocaroo.com/i/s1JkdyzgHzlM

Edited to add: http://vocaroo.com/i/s1ySiOLJedxE


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

people tell me i sound a little like will smith except my voice is a little raspyer and a tad higer pitched


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

It's kinda like... Morgan Freeman meets Tom Hanks with a touch of Sinatra.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^I looooove your accent! It's so...accenty. It sounds very sophisticated.

PS you said my name heehee.


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

R91 said:


> to sound accenty is my life goal!


Well you achieved that goal! very nice accent


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

illmatic1 said:


> people tell me i sound a little like will smith except my voice is a little raspyer and a tad higer pitched


I read that post in my head with Will Smith's voice lol


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

BeyondOsiris said:


> I read that post in my head with Will Smith's voice lol


aha lol


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1xe3JvWrqI2


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^You sounds like you wear really nice polo shirts.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Perfectionist said:


> ^You sounds like you wear really nice polo shirts.


Oh god no, only rugby and regular t-shirt thanks.

Or dress shirts when I'm feeling dapper.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Well okay thats it then. You sound dapper.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Canucklehead said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1xe3JvWrqI2


Made me lol.

Great job posting though, I'm way too scared to record MY voice. :afr


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Nobody would understand my accent.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Canucklehead said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1xe3JvWrqI2


Say Canadian words. Like "aboot" and "soory."


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

mardou said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0Gepwh29QJe


You have a really nice voice.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Canucklehead said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1xe3JvWrqI2


Yay. I got to hear your voice. :yay The ending made me giggle.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I sound lifeless.

I'll make one later when my roommate leaves, so she doesn't think I'm talking to myself.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Rossy said:


> Nobody would understand my accent.


Aww, but that would make it fun to hear and decode. =)

------
I can't believe I'm doing this:
http://vocaroo.com/i/s1Ih4DRBswGi


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1D0qdW7ydP0


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Solar Eclipse said:


> I can't believe I'm doing this:
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1Ih4DRBswGi


Oh no, it's done!!! Don't be afraid, it's only your voice. 



probably offline said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1D0qdW7ydP0


Awesomity and tremodest!! You capitalize sore teledishstations!


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Mercurochrome said:


> Awesomity and tremodest!! You capitalize sore teledishstations!


I'm recording from space


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Mercurochrome said:


> Oh no, it's done!!! Don't be afraid, it's only your voice.


Yeah, unlike for the picture threads, I can't delete the photos from my album. :/ I guess it wasn't so bad. Hopefully it gets buried under a bunch of new posts, though. Also, thanks. =)


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

probably offline said:


> I'm recording from space


I knew that. You're from outer space, so where else would you be??

Here's me, on lonely Earth:

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1keLmdaD01n


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Mercurochrome said:


> I knew that. You're from outer space, so where else would you be??
> 
> Here's me, on lonely Earth:
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1keLmdaD01n


FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

(that was amazing)


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

C'est moi.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s099CBbckin6


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

My voice is really low for a girl... haha you guys would probably just be weirded out


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

missamanda said:


> I'm such a dork. Here you go. Cool thread!
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0kvrM2pNPSA


You have a really pretty voice!


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

Everyones voices are so lovely


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

wordscancutyoulikeglass said:


> You have a really pretty voice!


*Blush* Thank you! I'd love to hear yours! It's too cool to hear everyone.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

I sound like a little kid on recording


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Hah, just listened to like 10-15 pages worth of recordings, over all I must say it's pretty "amazeballs". 

Will definitely do one of my own later when my sister can't hear me.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Damn this made me nervous :?
http://vocaroo.com/i/s0wFWx8EBdy5


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> I sound lifeless.
> 
> I'll make one later when my roommate leaves, so she doesn't think I'm talking to myself.


you sound fine


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Barette said:


> C'est moi.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s099CBbckin6


You have such a cute voice :b


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Damn this made me nervous :?
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0wFWx8EBdy5


I do talk to myself at work. I have so many rx numbers and ndc numbers that I have to say them out loud to remember better. Your voice fits how you look. Not that much of an accent. I've got a "*******" accent haaaa


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

R91 said:


> enjoy the mangled accent, and a shout out to Perfectionist haha


Love your accent


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I LOL at work sometimes. I am sure it ticks a few people off, but their candy crunching and "listen to me I can type superfast" drives me crazy, too!


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> I LOL at work sometimes. I am sure it ticks a few people off, but their candy crunching and "listen to me I can type superfast" drives me crazy, too!


People are irritating


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

SoWrongItsRight said:


> I do talk to myself at work. I have so many rx numbers and ndc numbers that I have to say them out loud to remember better. Your voice fits how you look. Not that much of an accent. *I've got a "*******" accent haaaa*


Lets hear it!


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Lets hear it!


No way, too embarrassed


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

SoWrongItsRight said:


> No way, too embarrassed


Me too lol, I had to do it 4 times because my voice was all shaky.

COME ON!!!!!!!!!!!! DOOOOOOOO IT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

R91 said:


> lets hear yours now please!





ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Me too lol, I had to do it 4 times because my voice was all shaky.
> 
> COME ON!!!!!!!!!!!! DOOOOOOOO IT!!!!!!!!!


I'm too scared :afr


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

SoWrongItsRight said:


> I'm too scared :afr


Aww :hug

It's feels so much better once you get it over with.


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

except when im feeling down... i have an amazing voice.


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

I vote to hear "sowrongitsright"s voice!


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

SoWrongItsRight said:


> I'm too scared :afr


http://vocaroo.com/i/s0qISw8vSZvv

Pressure is on! :sus


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0uDos92vZ2N


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

uncategorizedme said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0uDos92vZ2N


I love how every girl that posts says, "Hi, um" ... (including myself, haha). I think we sound alike, except I can definitely hear the Canadian accent in yours.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

uncategorizedme said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0uDos92vZ2N


00:17 I heard some of your Canadian slip out :b

Your voice is pretty though don't worry.


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

missamanda said:


> I love how every girl that posts says, "Hi, um" ... (including myself, haha). I think we sound alike, except I can definitely hear the Canadian accent in yours.





ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> 00:17 I heard some of your Canadian slip out :b
> 
> Your voice is pretty though don't worry.


Canadian accent? No such thing! :b I never really noticed a huge difference in the Canadian and American accent myself.

You're very correct about the "um". :lol I assume it's natural to be trepidatious doing something like this!


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

uncategorizedme said:


> *Canadian accent? No such thing!* :b I never really noticed a huge difference in the Canadian and American accent myself.
> 
> You're very correct about the "um". :lol I assume it's natural to be trepidatious doing something like this!


I "dooupt" that you really believe that :lol


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> I "dooupt" that you really believe that :lol


:| Come on, I don't sound like that..


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

This thread is lovely, it's so interesting to hear what people sound like.

Oh, and...



uncategorizedme said:


> trepidatious


**vigorous applause**


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

You guys definitely sound like that.  But it's not bad! I like it.


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

kiirby said:


> Oh, and...
> 
> **vigorous applause**


Why do I get applause for trepidatious? :lol


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

uncategorizedme said:


> Why do I get applause for trepidatious? :lol


Scrabble potential?


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

missamanda said:


> You guys definitely sound like that.  But it's not bad! I like it.


I have a lot of American family, so I'm used to being made fun of. :b They think I say "house" in a strange way. :sus I really like your voice though!


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

uncategorizedme said:


> Why do I get applause for trepidatious? :lol


Because it's a wonderful word and it isn't used enough.


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

kiirby said:


> Because it's a wonderful word and it isn't used enough.


This is true. :yes


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Bryan108 said:


> I vote to hear "sowrongitsright"s voice!





ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0qISw8vSZvv
> 
> Pressure is on! :sus


It scares the tits out of me. You guys are braver than I


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

uncategorizedme said:


> I have a lot of American family, so I'm used to being made fun of. :b They think I say "house" in a strange way. :sus I really like your voice though!


Thank you


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0QpyA3CA6gf

Okay, I made a longer one this time. It took me several tries to get it right.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0QpyA3CA6gf
> 
> Okay, I made a longer one this time. It took me several tries to get it right.


Very Southern! What state?


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Cam1 said:


> Hah, just listened to like 10-15 pages worth of recordings, over all I must say it's pretty "amazeballs".


Okay, that can be the second exception I'll make for the word.



ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> You have such a cute voice :b


Thank you!



shelbster18 said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0QpyA3CA6gf
> 
> Okay, I made a longer one this time. It took me several tries to get it right.


I love your accent! I'm trying to pick one up while I'm in Wilmington but it's been unsuccessful, I haven't met too many accented people here.


----------



## Ricebunnyx3 (Sep 1, 2010)

uncategorizedme said:


> Canadian accent? No such thing! :b I never really noticed a huge difference in the Canadian and American accent myself.
> 
> You're very correct about the "um". :lol I assume it's natural to be trepidatious doing something like this!


I can't tell the difference either. I think they sound alike. I would've thought you were American.


----------



## godhelpme2 (Apr 4, 2012)

awww, i love hearing everyone's voice on here :3 
don't think i'd do this, i hate the way my voice sounds >.<


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I like this thread.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0xO8GnaWPbu


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Say Canadian words. Like "aboot" and "soory."


I thought this was a Scottish thing? I didn't know Canadians do it too :con


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

Disarray said:


> I like this thread.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0xO8GnaWPbu


I looooooooooooooooooooooove your accent. I think we Americans are genetically programmed to swoon over these things.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Solar Eclipse said:


> Aww, but that would make it fun to hear and decode. =)
> 
> ------
> I can't believe I'm doing this:
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1Ih4DRBswGi


Well you may get the chance to sometime I am not Scottish but in one of the far north Islands.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

missamanda said:


> Very Southern! What state?


Haha, I'm from Georgia. The good ol' peach state. 



Barette said:


> Okay, that can be the second exception I'll make for the word.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> I love your accent! I'm trying to pick one up while I'm in Wilmington but it's been unsuccessful, I haven't met too many accented people here.


Thank you.  Oh, cool. lol I haven't ever been there but I've been to North Carolina before. I'm sure you would sound awesome with a Southern accent. ^_^ I like Southern accents but I just don't really like mine and I kind of wish I had a monotone voice.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

yay

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1OKbINBne3k


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

^ I remember that voice  and yay I don't suck.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

heh, glad to hear it has a lasting memory :banana


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

welp, here goes nothing!

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0YB2Jhul9bH


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

I kinda sound like Seth Rogen. Seth Rogen with a south London accent lol


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> welp, here goes nothing!
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0YB2Jhul9bH


you sound great, lovely voice


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Banzai said:


> I thought this was a Scottish thing? I didn't know Canadians do it too :con


Canadians on the Atlantic coast supposedly say "aboot"; I've never heard anyone pronounce it that way in Central Canada. And I say "sahry" or something around there... Might not be how most Canadians say that, though.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

At work, but still having something I wanted to say

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1YLj743jeIL


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Solar Eclipse said:


> And I say "sahry" or something around there... Might not be how most Canadians say that, though.


I thought sahry was American and sorey was Canadian?

I say sore-y and people have commented about how Canadian it makes me sound when I've posted before in this thread.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> welp, here goes nothing!
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0YB2Jhul9bH


Lol, No giggling? :boogie


----------



## jdeere7930 (Nov 9, 2012)

this is a big deal for me , thought i would give it a go though

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1s6ouqZxmBk

i hate when i listen back to it, also how english do i sound to people from other countries ?


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

arnie said:


> Lol, No giggling? :boogie


hey!!! :mum lol


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Perfectionist said:


> I thought sahry was American and sorey was Canadian?
> 
> I say sore-y and people have commented about how Canadian it makes me sound when I've posted before in this thread.


Really? Huh, I think I say it both ways, now that I think about it. That's weird of me. :sus I dunno, thinking about how I say certain words seems to make me change how I say them. Oh, and I definitely don't say "soory", though.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

tbyrfan said:


> welp, here goes nothing!
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0YB2Jhul9bH


You sound exactly like you look if that makes sense.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0QpyA3CA6gf
> 
> Okay, I made a longer one this time. It took me several tries to get it right.


Are you from the deep south Shel lol


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Rossy said:


> Are you from the deep south Shel lol


Yup, I am.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> Yup, I am.


Kewl I think its a sexy accent


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Rossy said:


> You sound exactly like you look if that makes sense.


is that good or bad? :teeth


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Rossy said:


> Kewl I think its a sexy accent


Thank you Rossy. 8) I appreciate it.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

tbyrfan said:


> is that good or bad? :teeth


Oh its a good thing trust me.


----------



## Cashew (May 30, 2010)

shelbster18 said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0QpyA3CA6gf
> 
> Okay, I made a longer one this time. It took me several tries to get it right.


:nw I love it


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0QpyA3CA6gf
> 
> Okay, I made a longer one this time. It took me several tries to get it right.


Guuuuuuuurl I be loving yo accent. I wish I could have a southern accent. I'd be cool as **** if I did.
--------------------------------

Now here's mine, pretty quiet and a bit long and kind of weird.
http://vocaroo.com/i/s1VRpFQR5eFT


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Cashew said:


> :nw I love it





FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Guuuuuuuurl I be loving yo accent. I wish I could have a southern accent. I'd be cool as **** if I did.
> --------------------------------
> 
> Now here's mine, pretty quiet and a bit long and kind of weird.
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1VRpFQR5eFT


D'awww. Thank you guys. 

You do have an accent and it's cute. :b You don't sound quiet at all. Haha, what you said made me laugh. :teeth


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm deleting this in like 5 minutes my voice is so high. I never knew it was like this.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1t5qmgtrZjX


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

The Professor said:


> I'm deleting this in like 5 minutes my voice is so high. I never knew it was like this.


You call that high?


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

The Professor said:


> I'm deleting this in like 5 minutes my voice is so high. I never knew it was like this.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1t5qmgtrZjX


If by "so high" you mean "low" then yes. It is low.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

carla83 said:


> Omg I know I'm gonna regret posting this... I sound like sh*t
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0uYUNd41uHE
> 
> (This is what I say in the beginning of the recording: Oi todo mundo, eu sou brasileira e essa é minha voz em português.)


Your English is very easy to understand.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

The Professor said:


> I'm deleting this in like 5 minutes my voice is so high. I never knew it was like this.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1t5qmgtrZjX


bwahahahaha DUDE - your voice is deep and manly. nothing to worry about there.

EDIT: your sarcasm completely went over my head


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Woah nelly - this thread is awesome but it scares the **** out of me. Very impressed with everyone who has the balls to post their voice.


----------



## nautilus (Aug 21, 2012)

Here goes, me talking about nothing particularly interesting: 
http://vocaroo.com/i/s0cq5l6beFYc

I actually recorded myself _singing_ first because I figured I would never post it and I was trying to avoid hearing myself talk -.- Then I figured, what the heck, since it terrifies me I'll just post this one too :afr Because I'm weird like that. Mind you, everything sounds better in the shower!
http://vocaroo.com/i/s1HCofl6Sk47

(Okay, I'm going to cover my eyes and hit the "submit" button now...)


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

jdeere7930 said:


> this is a big deal for me , thought i would give it a go though
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1s6ouqZxmBk
> 
> i hate when i listen back to it, also how english do i sound to people from other countries ?


Very English. Lol! Had to listen 4 times to figure out what you were saying. I like the English accent, though. Even if I need a translator!


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I guess this is one area where I'm different, cause I didn't think it was nerve wracking or brave at all to post my voice (since a few people have said that it's scary). IDK, I didn't see it as a big deal. My photo I was scared, but my voice IDG too much of an F.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

missamanda said:


> I looooooooooooooooooooooove your accent. I think we Americans are genetically programmed to swoon over these things.


thank you! 

I'm enjoying all these voices, keep posting peeps!


----------



## nautilus (Aug 21, 2012)

Barette said:


> I guess this is one area where I'm different, cause I didn't think it was nerve wracking or brave at all to post my voice (since a few people have said that it's scary). IDK, I didn't see it as a big deal. My photo I was scared, but my voice IDG too much of an F.


I didn't find it too hard to post the recordings (apart from spending waaay to long deliberating), but every hour or two it hits me: good lord, what have I done?! WHY?!!  But then the overly dramatic moment passes and I'm okay again.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> Thank you Rossy. 8) I appreciate it.


Your welcome,I am now reading your posts in your accent


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

I have an extremely deep voice... I had thought women liked that but it hasn't worked out like that for me yet... I also have a touch of the western PA accent, in fact whenever I hear a recording of myself I think I sound like a complete *******


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s11qtbPSMIoP

Oh boy, I'm finding this so hard. Maybe I'm going to remove it. But I think I should give it a try.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Daniel C said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s11qtbPSMIoP
> 
> Oh boy, I'm finding this so hard. Maybe I'm going to remove it. But I think I should give it a try.


Major props for going for it, man. Your accent is cool.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Daniel C said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s11qtbPSMIoP
> 
> Oh boy, I'm finding this so hard. Maybe I'm going to remove it. But I think I should give it a try.


I would *kill* to have a Dutch accent - it sounds so awesome


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

I was kind of looking forward to posting in this thread after having put it off for so long, and then I come down with a throat infection and lose my voice. I sound ridiculous.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Daniel C said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s11qtbPSMIoP
> 
> Oh boy, I'm finding this so hard. Maybe I'm going to remove it. But I think I should give it a try.


Sorry for being a creeper but awww omg you sound so cute I love your accent!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Daniel C said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s11qtbPSMIoP
> 
> Oh boy, I'm finding this so hard. Maybe I'm going to remove it. But I think I should give it a try.


Awesome accent.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

rymo said:


> Major props for going for it, man. Your accent is cool.





Brasilia said:


> I would *kill* to have a Dutch accent - it sounds so awesome





fallen18 said:


> Sorry for being a creeper but awww omg you sound so cute I love your accent!





shelbster18 said:


> Awesome accent.


Aw, thanks guys!  You're too nice. I always thought the Dutch accent sounded terrible. 
Oh and don't worry fallen, you're not creeperish. You're just very nice. :squeeze


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I sound like me.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

nautilus said:


> Here goes, me talking about nothing particularly interesting:
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0cq5l6beFYc
> 
> I actually recorded myself _singing_ first because I figured I would never post it and I was trying to avoid hearing myself talk -.- Then I figured, what the heck, since it terrifies me I'll just post this one too :afr Because I'm weird like that. Mind you, everything sounds better in the shower!
> ...


you have a nice voice and i liked the singing as well


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

It's too awkward to hear myself recorded when it plays back. If anyone wanted, I could PM some people who wanted to hear me talk. It's probably going to be fairly quiet since my neighbors consist of old people and kids who probably sleep early and are asleep by now.


----------



## nautilus (Aug 21, 2012)

inna sense said:


> you have a nice voice and i liked the singing as well


Thank you


----------



## Watercoulour (Jul 24, 2011)

I'll do this later. When I don't sound like a dying cat.

I was at an event that required tons of cheering and my voice is rather horrid atm. xD


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

A freak that is unique.

When I talk to dog's,I sound like Private,but without the English accent


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Another one, because I just like doing this and I wanted to share my weird habit. Excuse my crackly voice because I was unsure if someone else was in the apartment and so to not seem crazy I was talking as low as I could and trying to be quiet. But they prob still think I'm talking to myself, but just lowly and quietly.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0Yihx2qSc7w

Also:

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0LhZblSJZs9

Edit: Does anyone else's voice sound so different to them from what they thought it'd be? I think my voice sounds so deep when I'm speaking, and then I record it, and it's not deep. And like these two, I was lowering my voice, so it's higher than it is here then. How weird, I always thought I was like Lauren Bacall XD


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Barette said:


> Another one, because I just like doing this and I wanted to share my weird habit. Excuse my crackly voice because I was unsure if someone else was in the apartment and so to not seem crazy I was talking as low as I could and trying to be quiet. But they prob still think I'm talking to myself, but just lowly and quietly.
> 
> *http://vocaroo.com/i/s0Yihx2qSc7w*
> 
> ...


even this one?? :flush


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Barette said:


> Another one, because I just like doing this and I wanted to share my weird habit. Excuse my crackly voice because I was unsure if someone else was in the apartment and so to not seem crazy I was talking as low as I could and trying to be quiet. But they prob still think I'm talking to myself, but just lowly and quietly.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0Yihx2qSc7w
> 
> ...


Your voice is so adorable! I sound like Barry White compared to you. :lol


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Barette said:


> Another one, because I just like doing this and I wanted to share my weird habit. Excuse my crackly voice because I was unsure if someone else was in the apartment and so to not seem crazy I was talking as low as I could and trying to be quiet. But they prob still think I'm talking to myself, but just lowly and quietly.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0Yihx2qSc7w
> 
> ...


Your voice is really calming and cute x) it's a bit odd to be threatened by it with hate mail If we don't contribute :teeth


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

tbyrfan said:


> Your voice is so adorable! I sound like Barry White compared to you. :lol


Barry White? :wtf Not even close.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I gave it a try it turned out sounding nothing like me and with a lot of static.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

rymo said:


> even this one?? :flush


_Especially that one._



tbyrfan said:


> Your voice is so adorable! I sound like Barry White compared to you. :lol


Not at all! Your voice is so sweet!



fallen18 said:


> Your voice is really calming and cute x) it's a bit odd to be threatened by it with hate mail If we don't contribute :teeth


Haha XD I mean it too! I have an odd love for this thread, I love hearing y'alls voices.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1W2VWMYP2AT

It's official I've lost my mind lol


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1W2VWMYP2AT
> 
> It's official I've lost my mind lol


Psychology homework oh gawd... I'm feeling tired just hearing that word :afr

I've never done any of my homework If I don't finish it in class then I just never turn it in I have no Idea how the hell I managed to pass any class :um

Probably tests all praise telepathy :nw Especially history classes I would sleep the entire period and then get near perfect on all the tests and troll face every one else. :twisted


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Monotony said:


> Psychology homework oh gawd... I'm feeling tired just hearing that word :afr
> 
> I've never done any of my homework If I don't finish it in class then I just never turn it in I have no Idea how the hell I managed to pass any class :um
> 
> Probably tests all praise telepathy :nw Especially history classes I would sleep the entire period and then get near perfect on all the tests and troll face every one else. :twisted


You have no idea my friend 8 worksheets and a project I'm dying *curls in a ball* AP sucks right now. I wish I had the ability you have :b than I could be sleeping instead.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> You have no idea my friend 8 worksheets and a project I'm dying *curls in a ball* AP sucks right now. I wish I had the ability you have you pooper :b


At least your microphone isn't trolling you by making you sound completely different :mum:sus

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1Bvcgtb4kGb


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Monotony said:


> At least your microphone isn't trolling you by making you sound completely different :mum:sus
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1Bvcgtb4kGb


lol that is so messed up!.........but good excuse... I mayyy use that If I want to get sent down to the guidence office. :teeth


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> lol that is so messed up!.........but good excuse... I may use that If I want to get sent down to the guidence office. :teeth


My ideas are always original after all there's no proof that you simply didn't do the work if it's been digested and burned :um :teeth


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

I've been told I sound like Rod Stewart after a cigarette 










:cig


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Monotony said:


> My ideas are always original after all there's no proof that you simply didn't do the work if it's been digested and burned :um :teeth


I'm not going to jail lol I'll take my chances and do this h.w!.......eventually


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> I'm not going to jail lol I'll take my chances and do this h.w!.......eventually


Whats the psychology home work even on?


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Monotony said:


> Whats the psychology home work even on?


Well the work sheet I'm on currently is on people their studies, ideas, finding and percpectives. worksheet #2 is on sensation and perception #3 Biological basis of behavior. And than this project is on ericksons 8 stages of development where I have to describe what path I took :roll honestly it's easy & I do find it interesting I just find the people part pretty boring....plus I'm tired so I'm not up for this ha. Anddddd I'm de-railing the thread sorry ppls


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Barette said:


> Not at all! Your voice is so sweet!


Thank you. Sweet, deep, and sensual, just like Barry White's. :lol


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> Well the work sheet I'm on currently is on people their studies, ideas, finding and percpectives. worksheet #2 is on sensation and perception #3 Biological basis of behavior. And than this project is on ericksons 8 stages of development where *I have to describe what path I took :roll *honestly it's easy & I do find it interesting I just find the people part pretty boring....plus I'm tired so I'm not up for this ha. Anddddd I'm de-railing the thread sorry ppls


...:yawn especially that 8 stages of blahblah I just googled it good thing I was sitting down I almost passed out from boredom. :blank

As for having to describe the path you took that's about the time I get up and walk out of a class and never go back. :mum


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

lmao you hate psychology more than me.....and you don't even have to do this work :b


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> lmao you hate psychology more than me.....and you don't even have to do this work :b


:stu I'm a professional hater :lol


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Apparently so I believe there's a term for that in here somewhere *flips through giant a** text book*


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> Apparently so I believe there's a term for that in here somewhere *flips through giant a** text book*


There's a term in there for me? I should sue the author and publisher for libel! :wife


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1W2VWMYP2AT
> 
> It's official I've lost my mind lol


You're a good person to not only contribute, but actually suffer through homework. I missed two assignments tonight because... meh.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Meh it's all good we have more important things to do like make recordings of ourselves by ourselves lol your teacher should understand :teeth


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

.


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm afraid of this. :afr


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

bullsfan said:


> I'm afraid of this. :afr


Me too. Very, very afraid. I don't mind my voice at all when I'm talking to people in real life, but hearing it played back is almost unbearable.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s056x6WnVXWd

 embarrassing


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

^Aw you sound southern  very cute.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

do i really?? i cant tell i have one at all


fallen18 said:


> ^Aw you sound southern  very cute.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Hahah yeah! it's not really strong but it's a little one you can tell when you pronounce certain words :yes


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

:b


fallen18 said:


> Hahah yeah! it's not really strong but it's a little one you can tell when you pronounce certain words :yes


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

Better keep the volume low, to 1/3rd.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1uiyZeIopf5
This is me singing Firefly intro

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1NErVIvhhoi

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1Y3BV28FqXn (take 2)
Misty Mountains Cold from The Hobbit trailer

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1uRmrrSlFif
Mulan (it's a work in progress, so embarrassing -_- )


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> welp, here goes nothing!
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0YB2Jhul9bH


haha aww you sound cute. were you or someone saying your voice is low? not low at all. my voice sounds much deeper when i hear it recorded for some reason. lol


----------



## ShouNagatsuki (Oct 20, 2012)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1pFqkzBc4ZH

and this is why people think I'm underage.


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

ShouNagatsuki said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1pFqkzBc4ZH
> 
> and this is why people think I'm underage.


aw such a cute voice :b


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

rymo said:


> Me too. Very, very afraid. I don't mind my voice at all when I'm talking to people in real life, but hearing it played back is almost unbearable.


This is just building the anticipation, all y'all who say this stuff teasing us like this.



ShouNagatsuki said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1pFqkzBc4ZH
> 
> and this is why people think I'm underage.


You have an adorable voice.


----------



## nautilus (Aug 21, 2012)

Malek said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1uiyZeIopf5
> This is me singing Firefly intro
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1NErVIvhhoi
> Misty Mountains Cold from The Hobbit trailer


Awesome dude!  I've been waiting years for the Hobbit. Just one more month...


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Malek said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1uiyZeIopf5
> This is me singing Firefly intro
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1NErVIvhhoi
> Misty Mountains Cold from The Hobbit trailer


Nice!

I give props to everyone who sings, that's one thing that I just couldn't do.


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

This is what I sound like, so here we go. :clap
http://vocaroo.com/i/s0yyyT7Xg6KD


----------



## That guy over there (Jan 18, 2011)

ShouNagatsuki said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1pFqkzBc4ZH
> 
> and this is why people think I'm underage.


LOOL you sound really squeeky and cute :b


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

holy cow id rather go on webcam than mic. I rarely talk at all so my voice comes out wrong. talking on mic is a big fear 2 me


----------



## That guy over there (Jan 18, 2011)

Barette said:


> Another one, because I just like doing this and I wanted to share my weird habit. Excuse my crackly voice because I was unsure if someone else was in the apartment and so to not seem crazy I was talking as low as I could and trying to be quiet. But they prob still think I'm talking to myself, but just lowly and quietly.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0Yihx2qSc7w
> 
> ...


You have a lovley voice


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

bullsfan said:


> This is what I sound like, so here we go. :clap
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0yyyT7Xg6KD


I really like how you talk. Like, it's a weird vague compliment, but yeah.



That guy over there said:


> You have a lovley voice


Thanks!


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

Barette said:


> I really like how you talk. Like, it's a weird vague compliment, but yeah.
> 
> Thanks!


Thanks.


----------



## yadx (Nov 2, 2012)

bullsfan said:


> This is what I sound like, so here we go. :clap
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0yyyT7Xg6KD


smooth - good man

cool thread, props 2 the people that actually dare to post ;D


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

hamza said:


> smooth - good man
> 
> cool thread, props 2 the people that actually dare to post ;D


Thanks.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

I kind of want to, but I always sound weird to myself...


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

bullsfan said:


> This is what I sound like, so here we go. :clap
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0yyyT7Xg6KD


I'd pay to listen to a recording of you saying Sheeeeeeiiitt :teeth


----------



## That guy over there (Jan 18, 2011)

little toaster said:


> I kind of want to, but I always sound weird to myself...


I want to do it aswell but im too scared! :afr and plus I hate the sound of my voice so il cringe when hearing it back

I have to do it one day tho il probally say somthing like "alright" and not say a whole sentence like some people :afr


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

I dislike my voice more than I dislike my face, which is saying something.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1K8IjE85E9U :sus


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

I have a wide variety of accents that make no sense.


----------



## Disintegration (Sep 8, 2012)

Man, this thread is so cool.
Kudos to all of you brave enough to orally express yourselves.

I haven't heard my own voice in years, but I know it's screwed up beyond all repair. Maybe some day I'll have the courage.

Just listening to you people gives me heart palpitations...


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Lol, I rarely even listen to you guys recordings, because that even makes me nervous. 
My voice posted here.... Aww hell naw :/


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


> Lol, I rarely even listen to you guys recordings, because that even makes me nervous.
> My voice posted here.... Aww hell naw :/


Als jij het doet, doe ik het ook :b


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Nyxa said:


> Als jij het doet, doe ik het ook :b


Mijn god! XD
Ik zal erover nadenken :b


----------



## Nyxa (Jul 21, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


> Mijn god! XD
> Ik zal erover nadenken :b


Yaaaaay :clap


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

SAS Member 2talkative is at my house at eating my chips. HE'S EATING ALL MY CHIPS GUYS.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s098mp1aKJBF


----------



## Minkiro (Nov 22, 2012)

EDIT: too late


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

^ your accent......is AWESOME!


----------



## NeverAFrown_00 (Nov 21, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> ^ your accent......is AWESOME!


Aww, thank you <3


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> ^ your accent......is AWESOME!


Yes her accent is amazing! I love British accents! Whenever I hear that accent it just brightens up my day, I can't explain it, I don't know why. :yes


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

Please keep the volume down to 1/3rd

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1Y3BV28FqXn (take 2)
Misty Mountains Cold from The Hobbit trailer

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1uRmrrSlFif
Mulan (it's a work in progress, so embarrassing -_- 
I can hear my cat mewing in the background... gosh darnit Chubbles! >_< )


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0Z1yFG424TE


----------



## yep (Mar 21, 2011)

My voice is actually disgusting.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

I sound like a dumbass. That's what.


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

My voice sounds weird, quiet, cute, sweet, child like, soft spoken , i'm very self concious of my voice


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Barette said:


> Another one, because I just like doing this and I wanted to share my weird habit. Excuse my crackly voice because I was unsure if someone else was in the apartment and so to not seem crazy I was talking as low as I could and trying to be quiet. But they prob still think I'm talking to myself, but just lowly and quietly.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0Yihx2qSc7w
> 
> ...


You have a very feminine and seductress voice.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

R91 said:


> enjoy the mangled accent, and a shout out to Perfectionist haha
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0jAetrTOOAl


Nice English accent very smooth. :b


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

tannasg said:


> You have a very feminine and seductress voice.


Seductress... I like that.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> welp, here goes nothing!
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0YB2Jhul9bH


You sound sweet and kinda perky.


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

i sound like i dont know how to speak, i sound kind of dumb


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Id like to put my voice up burning at the same time I dont want,anyway who wants to .hear my awful voice


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

tannasg said:


> You sound sweet and kinda perky.


Thanks! 



Rossy said:


> Id like to put my voice up burning at the same time I dont want,anyway who wants to .hear my awful voice


You should put it up! I bet your voice is fine, plus I want to hear it :yes


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

I Dont have the balls to do this


----------



## sorrwel (May 20, 2012)

Like a little girl.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Barette said:


> Another one, because I just like doing this and I wanted to share my weird habit. Excuse my crackly voice because I was unsure if someone else was in the apartment and so to not seem crazy I was talking as low as I could and trying to be quiet. But they prob still think I'm talking to myself, but just lowly and quietly.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0Yihx2qSc7w
> 
> ...


I'm confused...









If you are reading this, did you make that face?


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Say Canadian words. Like "aboot" and "soory."


From my experience, most British Colombians have the same accent as people from my state, Washington, and we talk just like Californians.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

BUMP.... this only took me 839 takes

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0IyII6KJCvF


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

MrQuiet76 said:


> BUMP.... this only took me 839 takes
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0IyII6KJCvF


Hey Mr.Q. :3 Awesome voice.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

^Zeppelin, I totally made that face. I'm like a monkey or parrot or something, I swear.



MrQuiet76 said:


> BUMP.... this only took me 839 takes
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0IyII6KJCvF


Good recording! I like the beginning, "Mr. Q" it feels like you're gonna go into a radio segment.


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

MrQuiet76 said:


> BUMP.... this only took me 839 takes
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0IyII6KJCvF


you have a nice voice!


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)

MrQuiet76 said:


> BUMP.... this only took me 839 takes
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0IyII6KJCvF


Are you Jim Carrey? :lol I don't know whether it's the picture that confused me or that I can't tell the difference between all of the American accents, but you actually speak like him.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> Hey Mr.Q. :3 Awesome voice.


Hey thanks shelbster!!  I just looked back through this thread for the first time for a while and heard your recording too... I think your accent is awesome!! :yes



Barette said:


> Good recording! I like the beginning, "Mr. Q" it feels like you're gonna go into a radio segment.


Thanks!!  I thought Mr. Q has a little better ring to it, and it's funny that you mention that because a lot of people who've heard my voice have told me I should be in radio or TV broadcasting or something. Maybe it's just natural for me... but my damn SA would never allow it



pastels said:


> you have a nice voice!


Thanks!! Maybe I should start talking more so that more people can hear it lol



kast said:


> Are you Jim Carrey? :lol I don't know whether it's the picture that confused me or that I can't tell the difference between all of the American accents, but you actually speak like him.


Lol that's funny, I just listened to the recording for the first time in a while and it really does sound like him!! I do love Jim Carrey (obviously by the avatar lol) but I wasn't trying to sound like him... I do kind of sound like that naturally but in this particular recording it's almost spot on... damn I should've gone into comedy


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

MrQuiet76 said:


> Hey thanks shelbster!!  I just looked back through this thread for the first time for a while and heard your recording too... I think your accent is awesome!! :yes
> 
> Thanks!!  I thought Mr. Q has a little better ring to it, and it's funny that you mention that because a lot of people who've heard my voice have told me I should be in radio or TV broadcasting or something. Maybe it's just natural for me... but my damn SA would never allow it
> 
> ...


Thanks!  My accent is more southern than I thought. You do kind of sound like Jim Carrey.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

I want a british accent like benedict cumberbatch from sherlock, too bad I'm 'murican.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Alright, might aswell do this! Here's what I sound like.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1Td4yQU2VzA


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

NoHeart said:


> Alright, might aswell do this! Here's what I sound like.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1Td4yQU2VzA


You sound Canadian - but you from Belgium?? :um
you pronounce "about" as "a boat" like they do


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

NoHeart said:


> Alright, might aswell do this! Here's what I sound like.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1Td4yQU2VzA


Nice one dude.  *thumbs up*


----------



## NeverAFrown_00 (Nov 21, 2012)

NoHeart said:


> Alright, might aswell do this! Here's what I sound like.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1Td4yQU2VzA


Your mic quality is perfection.
As is your voice <3


----------



## Gurosan (Sep 4, 2012)

aww sheet... http://vocaroo.com/i/s0fJ8pd5u9ry


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> You sound Canadian - but you from Belgium?? :um
> you pronounce "about" as "a boat" like they do


Canadian?! LOL


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

NoHeart said:


> Canadian?! LOL


Yeah, it's like American but they've got that slight upbeat tone to everything they say lol - I would never have been able to tell you were a non-native speaker!

Man, some of these Dutch/Belgians speak better English than me.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Brasilia said:


> Yeah, it's like American but they've got that slight upbeat tone to everything they say lol - I would never have been able to tell you were a non-native speaker!
> 
> Man, some of these Dutch/Belgians speak better English than me.


Do they? Why don't _you_ post a recording and let us decide


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

NoHeart said:


> Alright, might aswell do this! Here's what I sound like.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1Td4yQU2VzA


Your English is great. If I didn't know you were from Belgium, I would say you sound Canadian/American.

I'd make a recording speaking Dutch but it would be disastrous lol.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

NoHeart said:


> Alright, might aswell do this! Here's what I sound like.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1Td4yQU2VzA


Awesome. \(^_^)/ You really do sound American.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Do they? Why don't _you_ post a recording and let us decide


I don't have a microphone recording type device 
+ my voice is not exactly the most desired.

Why don't _you_ do it - or have you?


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Victini said:


> Your English is great. If I didn't know you were from Belgium, I would say you sound Canadian/American.
> 
> I'd make a recording speaking Dutch but it would be disastrous lol.


:O You should totally do that! I'll make it your next assignment! 



shelbster18 said:


> Awesome. \(^_^)/ You really do sound American.


Ha thanks,


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

NoHeart said:


> Alright, might aswell do this! Here's what I sound like.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1Td4yQU2VzA


you have a really nice voice


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Brasilia said:


> I don't have a microphone recording type device
> + my voice is not exactly the most desired.
> 
> Why don't _you_ do it - or have you?


You know you can use your headphones as a microphone right? You just plug them into the microphone jack, make sure your computer is set to record stuff from anything plugged in there and boom. You're ready to rock.

And yes I have. _Twice!_ http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...und-like-p-104429/index60.html#post1060512677
I couldn't, or rather didn't want to, find the other one.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> You know you can use your headphones as a microphone right? You just plug them into the microphone jack, make sure your computer is set to record stuff from anything plugged in there and boom. You're ready to rock.
> 
> And yes I have. _Twice!_ http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...und-like-p-104429/index60.html#post1060512677
> I couldn't, or rather didn't want to, find the other one.


You sound very American/Mexicano definitely if that's even a term. 
+ learnt a lot about acid.

Maybe I will

Maybe I won't.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Quietgoddess said:


> My voice kills kittens.
> 
> Listen if you dare.
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1sy6VcNaaVd


You are definitely overstating how bad your voice is. It sounds really good. =)


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Brasilia said:


> You sound very American/Mexicano definitely if that's even a term.
> + learnt a lot about acid.
> 
> Maybe I will
> ...


When you do it, you _have_ to say "Deal with it" or else imma come up in yo house and cut yous.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1h1BFQbYDoi


----------



## Astraia (Mar 24, 2013)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1FPr1j3hNLI


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

Astraia said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1FPr1j3hNLI


Lol, that was awesome.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s192YsoekqxE


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0rHX0w1NM3s


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

NoHeart said:


> Alright, might aswell do this! Here's what I sound like.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1Td4yQU2VzA


You sound like you could be a radio voice. Or speak for a podcast or something. What kind of mic do you use?


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Haaaaaah, this is terrible! Pardon the awkwardness. But it's better than doing homework.
http://vocaroo.com/i/s0ZyXqFaNqeu


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I haven't got a mic to hand, so here's the audio from a really cringe worthy youtube video I made a while ago. Ughhhh I hate my voice lol, also I sound awkward because I freeze up when trying to film myself, which was why I made that video in the first place 

http://kiwi6.com/file/24w42callk


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Tanya1 said:


> I haven't got a mic to hand, so here's the audio from a really cringe worthy youtube video I made a while ago. Ughhhh I hate my voice lol, also I sound awkward because I freeze up when trying to film myself, which was why I made that video in the first place
> 
> http://kiwi6.com/file/24w42callk


i love your accent!


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

AceEmoKid said:


> You sound like you could be a radio voice. Or speak for a podcast or something. What kind of mic do you use?


I doubt anyone would want to hear my voice on the radio 
But thanks!

I think I was still using my Creative Fatal1ty headset when I recorded that.

Also I love your voice!


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

Semi-deep and monotone, so kinda boring. Don't have a mic to record anything with, oh well.


----------



## tieffers (Jan 26, 2013)

AceEmoKid said:


> Haaaaaah, this is terrible! Pardon the awkwardness. But it's better than doing homework.
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0ZyXqFaNqeu


Not terrible or awkward at all! I can't explain why, but I really like how you talk.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Limmy is the Joker?

This explains so much.


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1oRfSjCAE7U


----------



## ShyGirl Ireland (Mar 31, 2013)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0YPpzk2HIfX

did a recording but didn't know how to post it so tried this hope it works


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Well you have just found my greatest weakness, *dies*.


----------



## No Name (Jul 22, 2012)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1OtV6iOpg9J


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Limmy said:


> i love your accent!


lol thanks


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

ShyGirl Ireland said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0YPpzk2HIfX
> 
> did a recording but didn't know how to post it so tried this hope it works


yay Irish accents are awesome. Also I know what you mean about not realising you have a certain accent, my accent always sounds completely different to me when I hear myself speak until it's on a recording


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Limmy said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0rHX0w1NM3s


that turned me on c:


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

lzzy said:


> that turned me on c:


 haha thanks, its not actually me though xD


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Limmy said:


> haha thanks, its not actually me though xD


haha I did figure that out, well atleast I did hope it for you


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Tanya1 said:


> I haven't got a mic to hand, so here's the audio from a really cringe worthy youtube video I made a while ago. Ughhhh I hate my voice lol, also I sound awkward because I freeze up when trying to film myself, which was why I made that video in the first place
> 
> http://kiwi6.com/file/24w42callk


I could listen to that all day! I wish I spoke like an Englishman, but I just have a typical lame American accent. Sigh.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

No Name said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1OtV6iOpg9J


Lol, I like your voice; very amiable but tinged with sadness or perhaps exhaustion. At least until that laugh at the end. I'd ask what region you're from due to the accent but I think you're trying to maintain anonymity.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Tanya1 said:


> I haven't got a mic to hand, so here's the audio from a really cringe worthy youtube video I made a while ago. Ughhhh I hate my voice lol, also I sound awkward because I freeze up when trying to film myself, which was why I made that video in the first place
> 
> http://kiwi6.com/file/24w42callk


Nice clear voice, just a little bit over scripted. :b


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1Dips3NJsfg

Please someone save me.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Dissonance said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1Dips3NJsfg
> 
> Please someone save me.


I did *not* blackmail you!

...

(try anything else and don't be surprised when you find me under your bed with lethal honey jars in hand)


----------



## No Name (Jul 22, 2012)

AceEmoKid said:


> Lol, I like your voice; very amiable but tinged with sadness or perhaps exhaustion. At least until that laugh at the end. I'd ask what region you're from due to the accent but I think you're trying to maintain anonymity.


I was tired and depressed. :|

What does my accent sound like? I'm from NW England.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

No Name said:


> I was tired and depressed. :|
> 
> What does my accent sound like? I'm from NW England.


Yeah I guessed North England, though couldn't pinpoint a closer location because of your tired voice.


----------



## whiteWhale (Nov 19, 2009)

I like hearing everyone's voices :yay
http://vocaroo.com/i/s0WXgDCOAB5K


----------



## jdeere7930 (Nov 9, 2012)

ShyGirl Ireland said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0YPpzk2HIfX
> 
> did a recording but didn't know how to post it so tried this hope it works


I love your accent


----------



## NightWingLikeABoss (Sep 11, 2011)

Ta-dah.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1LsppZxIuLx


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

rapping some eminem. sorry mic sucks.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0r7uhwQbM29


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

NightWingLikeABoss said:


> Ta-dah.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1LsppZxIuLx


That was awesome, lol.


----------



## NightWingLikeABoss (Sep 11, 2011)

TryingMara said:


> That was awesome, lol.


Why thank you kindly. 
I have more.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

NightWingLikeABoss said:


> Why thank you kindly.
> I have more.


Post 'em!


----------



## NightWingLikeABoss (Sep 11, 2011)

TryingMara said:


> Post 'em!


Word of warning, I play around with my voice a lot.
http://vocaroo.com/i/s14sPy5lOQR0


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1Go0KKQVBmc


----------



## Schmilsson (Jun 7, 2013)

FoundAndLost said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1Go0KKQVBmc


I demand that you have an accent.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Chimpy said:


> I demand that you have an accent.


http://vocaroo.com/i/s0Y0tmA1yoeR


----------



## Schmilsson (Jun 7, 2013)

FoundAndLost said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0Y0tmA1yoeR


Haha thats awesome, reminds me of Steve Irwin. This made my day. :b


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Chimpy said:


> Haha thats awesome, reminds me of Steve Irwin. This made my day. :b


Your next on the chopping block. Let's hear yours!


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

FoundAndLost said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1Go0KKQVBmc


i thought u were russian! wow, ur accent is amazing


----------



## Schmilsson (Jun 7, 2013)

FoundAndLost said:


> Your next on the chopping block. Let's hear yours!


I'll try to work up the courage when the last of the household is asleep, so they don't hear me talking to myself.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Chimpy said:


> I'll try to work up the courage when the last of the household is asleep, so they don't hear me talking to myself.


Don't you dare disappoint! ( No pressure or anything ).


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

This is kinda cool. For some reason it wasn't registering my voice when I tried to record though.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

FoundAndLost said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1Go0KKQVBmc


you're cool.


----------



## gamingpup (Jul 10, 2013)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1hqckzSt7bo

I just read what was on my tooth paste...


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I made two on another thread, yeah I have an accent ):
http://vocaroo.com/i/s0wc19eR43Bt
http://vocaroo.com/i/s0Id37Jzslyp
O well XD


----------



## gamingpup (Jul 10, 2013)

Kalliber said:


> I made two on another thread, yeah I have an accent ):
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0wc19eR43Bt
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0Id37Jzslyp
> O well XD


 the accent is fine. I could understand you clearly. You sound cool btw.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

gamingpup said:


> the accent is fine. I could understand you clearly. You sound cool btw.


Thanks dude, likewise


----------

